# LE FORUM DES RALEURS



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2003)

Allez, on se défoule et on crache sa haine à la face du monde ici. Je commence:
Fait trop froid, les impots c'est trop cher, Safari, il lui manque les tabs et le PC c'est nul..
Bon je m'échauffe juste un peu...!!! La suite plus tard!
A qui le tour?


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2003)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles les "tabs" ?


----------



## Alex666 (9 Janvier 2003)

les tabs sont les ptits onglets qui permettent douvrir le bookmark l'historique..ou autres trucs

mais tabs ca fait plus chébran que onglets !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2003)

on n'est pas là pour parler technique on est là pour raler b... de M...!!!!


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2003)

Absolument, le forum MacOSX, ce n'est pas ici. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant dit, tous ces râleurs ça me fait râler. Vont pas arrêter de se plaindre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai les boules


----------



## Alex666 (9 Janvier 2003)

qui a dit ke je ne ralais pas je suis en traiin de me plaindre contre un anglicisme et voila kon me traite de non raleur???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'en ai marre detre incompris ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fait chier il neige encore je vais devoir me tapper de la peuf et faire la premiere trace  c'est trop triste


----------



## minime (9 Janvier 2003)

Les tabs permettent de charger plusieurs pages web à la fois dans la même fenêtre. Même pas capable de raler correctement...


----------



## bebert (9 Janvier 2003)

Bon faudrait vous entendre ! Qui va me donner la bonne définition de "tabs" bordel  de merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2003)

"tabs" c'est "onglets", c'est pourtant simple.
Marre à la fin!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

Moi, j'abandonne..
Saint Steve m'a vidé mon compte en banque, après un Cube, un ibook, airport, OS X.1, tout plein de logiciel dont je me sert jamais...
J'ai plus de pognon pour passer à X.2...Pas de Safari, ni X.11, ni iSync...Je suis un homme de néanderthal condamné à être supplanté par les sapiens...je m'éteinds tout doucement, sans bruit et sans laisser de trace.
Mon coup de gueule : halte à la surenchère, laissez refroidir les CB, chéquiers et autres RIB, Mandats, Tip, prélèvements...
Je crois que je vais retourner sur mon ZX et jouer à BILBO le Hobbit (si je le retrouve!). Tout ça sur K7 audio et TV. Pas d'internet, ni de palladium, de Ti 17", de P4 à 3GHz...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

Marre de voir des gens parler de windows ici (en bien ou en mal mais surtout en mal)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Restons Mac !


----------



## med (9 Janvier 2003)

RAAAH

je n ai pas assez d aergent pour me payer un powermac.

RAAAH

jai perdu tous mes papiers d identité (permis de conduire inclu). pour les refaire quelle gaaalere.

RAAAH

je risque de ne pas etre payé par mon employeur.(l honneteté est optionnelle sur certains systemes)

RAAAAH

la femme que j aime ne cesse de me filer entre les doights(qu est ce qu elles sont chiantes parfois quand elles font les difficiles).

pourtant je continue de vivre : certaines choses ne s expliquent pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OUF ça defoule.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

Vu la tournure que prend ce sujet... ne serait-il pas plutôt destiné au Bar?


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

Pff, c'est quoi ces mods, là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus de liberté d'expression


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Pff, c'est quoi ces mods, là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus de liberté d'expression 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si justement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2003)

comme quoi finalement il n'y a pas tellement de raleurs sur MacGé...


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

Et le top :


----------



## Onra (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * comme quoi finalement il n'y a pas tellement de raleurs sur MacGé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien sûr que si il y en a plein mais il ne le savent pas eux-mêmes !!!


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2003)

Rrrogntudjuud'rrrrogntugjuud'rrrogntudjuud'rrrogntudjuud'rrrrogntugjuud*'rrrogntudjud'rrrogntudjuud'rrrrogntugjuud'rrrogntudju* !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Janvier 2003)

pour ma part, les tortellinis carbonara de ce midi étaient tièdes, c'est un scandale !!!


----------



## olof (11 Janvier 2003)

C'est mon tour !!!!


Ralalala, encore 30 minutes de boulot avant de partir skier !!!

C'est trop dur !!!

Voilà, c'est fait


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olof:</font><hr /> *(...) Ralalala, encore 30 minutes de boulot avant de partir skier !!! (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Rah là là... Encore 30 minutes avant de partir au boulot...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

T'es moniteur de ski, WebO ?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * T'es moniteur de ski, WebO ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non... malheureusement...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2003)

encore 4000 euros avant de pouvoir m'acheter un Powerbook 17", quelle barbe...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

Le thermomètre décolle pas du 16° !! 
Et moi qui avait pris un Ti pour me réchauffer... Des conneries encore !!


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Non... malheureusement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Souvenirs, souvenirs...


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2003)

J'ai du bouffer la galette du boulot en coup de vent : c'était à midi - 5. On n'a pas idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je devais me dépêcher de rentrer à la maison m'envoyer un pot-au-feu (et de la galette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avant 13h because ma moitié reprenait le boulot à cette heure-là.

C'est un scandale ! j'ai à peine pu goûter le cidre et j'ai failli arriver en retard pour le pot-au-feu. Mais que fait le gouvernement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai failli stresser


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 


Souvenirs, souvenirs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je prendrais volontier une leçon avec Anne Laurencin...


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * J'ai du bouffer la galette du boulot en coup de vent : c'était à midi - 5. On n'a pas idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je devais me dépêcher de rentrer à la maison m'envoyer un pot-au-feu (et de la galette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) avant 13h because ma moitié reprenait le boulot à cette heure-là.

C'est un scandale ! j'ai à peine pu goûter le cidre et j'ai failli arriver en retard pour le pot-au-feu. Mais que fait le gouvernement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai failli stresser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et avec ça, toujours pas de fève biensur !!


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2003)

Zêtes bien timides pour des râleurs

PUTAIN, CHIER, BORDEL DE MERDE ça, ça soulage.

Et ce n'est qu'un apperçu


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

J'aime pas les raleurs !


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Zêtes bien timides pour des râleurs

PUTAIN, CHIER, BORDEL DE MERDE ça, ça soulage.

Et ce n'est qu'un apperçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On a dit "raleur", pas "grossier" !!


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2003)




----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

On a dit "raleur", pas "grossier" !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

hum, hum, hum


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et avec ça, toujours pas de fève biensur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Exactement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Remarque, sinon, j'aurais pu me plaindre de m'être cassé une dent


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2003)

En plus, la tramontane fait un boucan de tous les diables.
J'entends plus le disque dur de mon ibook : ça me perturbe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Éole, à la niche !


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Et avec ça, toujours pas de fève biensur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi la fève je l'ai eue il ya environ cinq ans et depuis........
maaaaaamaaaaaaaaaan,maaaaaaaaaaamaaaaan,maaaaaaaaamaan,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les galettes j'en veux plus


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi la fève je l'ai eue il ya environ cinq ans et depuis........
maaaaaamaaaaaaaaaan,maaaaaaaaaaamaaaaan,maaaaaaaaamaan,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les galettes j'en veux plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas eu la fève ET le sujet ? ça se fait beaucoup par ici dans les galettes, ça t'aurait fait la stéréo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'as pas eu la fève ET le sujet ? ça se fait beaucoup par ici dans les galettes, ça t'aurait fait la stéréo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben si, jackpot les deux, seuls les gagnants ont tenté leur chance


----------



## olivier.audy (11 Janvier 2003)

je peux raler un coup ?

Voila ce que j'ai trouvé sur Macbidouille :

"Apple et les G4 bruyants - Lionel - 18:23:15
Thomas De Groote , qui s'occupe du site http://www.g4noise.com nous parle de l'attitude d'Apple.

D'une côté, on nous dit d'attendre un peu, qu'Apple est en train de résoudre le problème. De l'autre cote, malheureusement, on voit quApple est en train de fermer toutes les discussions sur leurs forums. Chaque discussion commencée qui parle du bruit du PowerMac est ferme apres au maximum quelques heures et les personnes qui l'ont posté reçoivent un avertissement d'Apple. Ca nous donne l'impression quApple est en train de couvrir l'histoire et ne veut plus en savoir. On a plus d'infos sur notre site et nous allons probablement publier toutes les discussions qu'Apple a fermées."

Ah Ah ils me font vraiment marrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 de plus en plus fourbes les mecs


----------



## barbarella (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * 

Ben si, jackpot les deux, seuls les gagnants ont tenté leur chance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mais, quand même, franchement, ya quand même de quoi râler


----------



## Yip (11 Janvier 2003)

Rhaaaa, la batterie de mon iBook tient à peine 1 h 50 maintenant !

Dire que dans environ un mois j'aurai mon Albook 12" avec une batterie neuve et que celleci durera aussi environ 3 ans avant de se déballonner, pfff, chienne de vie.

Rogntudju... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M'enfin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grmlbb


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Janvier 2003)

Ah bah tiens en parlant de MacBidouille... Ce sombre crétin de Lionel... Il reçoit en test une GeForce4 Ti 4600, la crème de crème de la carte 3D actuelle, une Rolls de 128 Mo de VRAM qui fait baver les gamers du monde entier (enfin, moins depuis l'annonce de l'ATI Radeon 9700, bref... )

Et devinez dans quoi il la teste? *dans un G4 sawtooth avec port AGP 2x* !!!! 
MAIS C'EST PAS VRAI, C'EST COMME S'IL MONTAIT DES PNEUS DE F1 SUR UN VELO !!!! Faites quelque chose bordel, il est dangereux, une hérésie pareille ça mérite de le laisser aux mains de Gribouille et Tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Aaaah... y a pas à dire, ça fait du bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire que ça me restait sur l'estomac... quel c** quand même... et ça se dit technicien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

++
Beru


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

C'est en effet assez ridicule ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et chez MacGé on ne fait pas de tests ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Janvier 2003)

On est trop pauvres en superlatifs pour s'en faire offrir par MacWay





 En tout cas côté MGZ... Chez les ceusses de MacG, je sais pas si les contacts magiques de tonton Cyril lui permettraient ce genre de choses.


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

C'est bien dommage quand on voit le nombre de personnes qui fréquentent ce site. Il y a du potentiel ...


----------



## sylko (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Mais je prendrais volontier une leçon avec Anne Laurencin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une switcheuse comme Ellen?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Mais je prendrais volontier une leçon avec Anne Laurencin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Des photos, des photos, ou je rale.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Des photos, des photos, ou je rale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai juste un *son*.


----------



## gribouille (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Vu la tournure que prend ce sujet... ne serait-il pas plutôt destiné au Bar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

voilà de la rale : qui à pus avoir l'idée stupide de fouttre un weboliver comme modo... c'est assez incompatible non ?


----------



## gribouille (11 Janvier 2003)




----------



## gribouille (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] *  Ah bah tiens en parlant de MacBidouille... Ce sombre crétin de Lionel... Il reçoit en test une GeForce4 Ti 4600, la crème de crème de la carte 3D actuelle, une Rolls de 128 Mo de VRAM qui fait baver les gamers du monde entier (enfin, moins depuis l'annonce de l'ATI Radeon 9700, bref... )

Et devinez dans quoi il la teste? dans un G4 sawtooth avec port AGP 2x !!!! 
MAIS C'EST PAS VRAI, C'EST COMME S'IL MONTAIT DES PNEUS DE F1 SUR UN VELO !!!! Faites quelque chose bordel, il est dangereux, une hérésie pareille ça mérite de le laisser aux mains de Gribouille et Tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Aaaah... y a pas à dire, ça fait du bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut dire que ça me restait sur l'estomac... quel c** quand même... et ça se dit technicien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

++
Beru    * 

[/QUOTE]

OH OUI OH OUI OH OUI


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

voilà de la rale : qui à pus avoir l'idée stupide de fouttre un weboliver comme modo... c'est assez incompatible non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pourtant...


----------



## gribouille (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Et pourtant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

...que la vie est beeeeellllheuuuh


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

...que la vie est beeeeellllheuuuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu le dis ...


----------



## Yip (12 Janvier 2003)

Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce chantier !!!!!!


CE FORUM EST MORT !!!!!

Vous avez regardé les dates des derniers posts : plusieurs jours au bout de quelques lignes. 

Ça bouge pas !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avant les fêtes, ça changeait toutes les 3 mn, maintenant on peut regarder tous les 2 jours, y a quasiment rien qui a été modifié !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si ça continue, je change de crèmerie !!


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2003)

C'est vrai, ca faiche tous ces glandeurs qui postent avant noel, en esperant avoir un ipod et qui reviennent pas paski jouent avé leur PS2 plutot que d'ecouter les delires du grand gourou de la pomme qui fait rien qu'a vendre du vent à de pov zabrutis qui ralent sur les forums sous pretexte de faire s'ecrouler les serveurs de macGé...

j'suis pas clair ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas grave, en tous K, ca Faiche.

Bonne année.


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2003)

Oh mon 100 eme message pour dire des C.. comme ca, moi je dis ca faiche, en plus y fait froid, j'reviendrais plus, na, et ce forum sera mort.



































oula, j'vais coucher moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

Moi aussi je râle parce qu'à 4:18 du matin nocturne, bah qu'est-ce qui se passe t-y donc pas sur ce forum, hein ? Je vous le demande ! Bah rien. Que dalle. La zone. Personne : c'est plus mort qu'un cimetière ici. Mais bon, demain quelques uns viendront rendre une petite visite dominicale après être passé à l'église et viendront déposer une gerbe (n'est-ce pas M. Sonnyboy) sur la tombe de leur post préféré. Arranger ici ou là une plante et raler parce que un inconnu ou un parfait abruti sera venu déposer une plante ou une plaque commémorative que vous ne trouverez pas à votre goût. Alors oui, moi aussi je  *râle*







Et puis il est tard et je sais pas pourquoi je suis encore debout à cette heure aussi tardive, de diou !


----------



## sylko (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai juste un son. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Wow, tu connais les classiques, toi!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2003)

fait chier les classiques, soyons modernes un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, sinon je vais le planter moi le baton...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Wow, tu connais les classiques, toi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Sur le bout des doigts.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Des photos, des photos, ou je rale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ici la foto lol !


----------



## infinia (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * 

ici la foto lol ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et qui va se prendre un planté de baton ? Encore cette chere Anne Laurencin si prude sur cette foto


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En plus, la tramontane fait un boucan de tous les diables. * 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi alors qu'est-ce que je devrais dire : on l'entends même pas la tramontane ici dans le Massif Central alors pougn pougn* LucG






* en patois du 3!ème millénaire ce veut dire "la ramène pas trop avec ta tramontane"


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi alors qu'est-ce que je devrais dire : on l'entends même pas la tramontane ici dans le Massif Central alors pougn pougn* LucG
* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi tu te plains ? Bon d'accord, ici c'est pas mal mais pour moi qui suis lozérien, c'est encore mieux là-haut. D'ailleurs, il est pas encore fini, ce viaduc de Millau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et ces clermontois, toujours à couchirer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non mais vraiment, ils sont gonflés.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


Et ces clermontois, toujours à couchirer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et ces lozériens, toujours à utiliser des mots qu'ont comprends pas "couchirer" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * non mais vraiment, ils sont gonflés.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca veut dire quoi "gonflés" ? Qu'à Clermont on est des gros Bibendum, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bah oui et alors. C'est notre choix


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
et ces lozériens, toujours à utiliser des mots qu'ont comprends pas "couchirer" ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Jamais sorti de Jaude, ces clermontois : en gabale local, ça veut dire se plaindre sur un ton plutôt pleurnichard, geindre. J'aime bien ce mot, je trouve que le son va bien avec le sens.


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2003)

et ben on est dans le bon forum !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laisse les gens couchirer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rogntudjuu !!!


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * et ben on est dans le bon forum !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laisse les gens couchirer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rogntudjuu !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis quoi encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a dit : le forum des râleurs, couchirer c'est même pas râler, juste se plaindre en grognant, fougner, quoi, si tu préfères.


----------



## ApplePie (17 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * Allez, on se défoule et on crache sa haine à la face du monde ici. Je commence:
Fait trop froid, les impots c'est trop cher, Safari, il lui manque les tabs et le PC c'est nul..
Bon je m'échauffe juste un peu...!!! La suite plus tard!
A qui le tour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
on devrait jamais faire confiance aux pornographes !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 fougner* 

[/QUOTE]

je fougne
tu fougnes
il/elle fougne
nous fougnons
vous fougnez
ils fougnent


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

je fougne
tu fougnes
il/elle fougne
nous fougnons
vous fougnez
ils fougnent






* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, tu vois, quand tu veux : 20/20


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 
on devrait jamais faire confiance aux pornographes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben pourqoui tu me traites de pornographe, j'ai rien fait moi!!


----------



## ApplePie (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Ben pourqoui tu me traites de pornographe, j'ai rien fait moi!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
*c'est bien tes joues rebondies que tu nous montres avec tant de zèle !!!*


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
c'est bien tes joues rebondies que tu nous montres avec tant de zèle !!!









* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, ce sont les mecs qui veulent mettre des majuscules à leur pseudo, et qui dérangent les admins pour ça, qui m'énervent


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2003)

Allez, Zara, encore des potins sur les coulisses des forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis-nous tout


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2003)

Et hop, un sujet qui file au Bar.


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

Encore un thread qui va mourir de lui-même, il n'y a pas de râleurs au bar.


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2003)

Tu sais, WebO, tu devrais organiser un super jeu fléché dans les forums


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Et hop, un sujet qui file au Bar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Quoi, on nous fout au bar sans nous offrir une bière?
Scandaleux!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Encore un thread qui va mourir de lui-même, il n'y a pas de râleurs au bar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Maintenant y'en a!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Moi je peux râler si vous voulez.....


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> *

















 Tu sais, WebO, tu devrais organiser un super jeu fléché dans les forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas bête ça !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2003)

ouais Judge, vas-y râle un peu!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Tu crois que je peux ?

C'est que viens de m'inscrire, je voudrais pas me faire virer tout de suite...


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Tu crois que je peux ?

C'est que viens de m'inscrire, je voudrais pas me faire virer tout de suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et toi aussi, tu nous viens de Nice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est où, ta maman ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> *(...) Et toi aussi, tu nous viens de Nice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens... j'ai aussi eu ce doute immédiatement dès son premier post...


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Tu crois que je peux ?

C'est que viens de m'inscrire, je voudrais pas me faire virer tout de suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben ça commence bien, à peine arrivé ça veut déjà râler, d'mon temps on disait "b'jour m'sieu dames" c'est quand même pas croyable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Tu crois que je peux ?

C'est que viens de m'inscrire, je voudrais pas me faire virer tout de suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Autant commencer toute de suite comme ça tu passe pour un chieur et puis après si t'es sympa, les gens se disent que finalement t'es un mec bien, c'est cool!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Je suis en chacun de vous mes petits...

Peu importe que je vienne de Nice, ou de Nice...

L'important c'est ce pourquoi je suis là...


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Je suis en chacun de vous mes petits...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a des morpions sur internet maintenant ?


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

*C'est quoi ce bordel ici ! On nous refurbishe tous les raleurs ! Y'en a marre à la fin !!!!*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

La différence entre un morpion et moi, c'est qu'on peut se débarrasser du morpion...

De plus les morpions ne s'attaquent qu'aux bas morceaux, ce qui n'est pas mon cas, sauf exception...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * La différence entre un morpion et moi, c'est qu'on peut se débarrasser du morpion...

De plus les morpions ne s'attaquent qu'aux bas morceaux, ce qui n'est pas mon cas, sauf exception...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Bas morceau toi-même, d'abord!


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par judge:</font><hr />* Je suis en chacun de vous mes petits... * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Y'a des morpions sur internet maintenant ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'entends-tu par là bébert


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Le pauvre n'entend plus rien, je crois....


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2003)

Ca faiche, on etait peinard entre raleurs dans notre coin et vlan on nous balance au bar avec cet esprit si ... bienveillant.


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'entends-tu par là bébert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me cherches des poux ?


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * Ca faiche, on etait peinard entre raleurs dans notre coin et vlan on nous balance au bar avec cet esprit si ... bienveillant. 
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Et à moi, on ne me souhaite pas bienvenue ??????


----------



## bebert (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Et à moi, on ne me souhaite pas bienvenue ??????   * 

[/QUOTE]

OK ! Si ça peut faire ton bonheur : BIENVENUE AMI RALEUR !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Et à moi, on ne me souhaite pas bienvenue ??????   * 

[/QUOTE]

On te l'a déjà souhaitée, mais bon Krystof, tu peux lui dire bonjour au monsieur comme tu sait si bien le faire (même si je suis intimement persuadé que So....euh judge Dredd connait déjà ce type d'acceuil)


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

OK ! Si ça peut faire ton bonheur : BIENVENUE AMI RALEUR !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/QUOTE] * 

 bébert le diplomate de service


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

C'est exact...

Disons que je suis "dégrossi..."


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JUDGE:</font><hr /> * Et à moi, on ne me souhaite pas bienvenue ??????   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben t'es pas nouveau toi...


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Tu me cherches des poux ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il reste plus qu'à appeler le Arico. Avec lui, ça va gratter


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2003)

C'est ça le forum des raleurs ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Déception !!!


----------



## Yip (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'entends-tu par là bébert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Oh, par là il entend pas grand chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pierre Dac


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Il reste plus qu'à appeler le Arico. Avec lui, ça va gratter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et après, il va tirer


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Oh, par là il entend pas grand chose... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pierre Dac   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon j'ose, par là mais par où


----------



## Yip (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon j'ose, par là mais par où 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


Par là .


----------



## barbarella (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 


Par là .




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est notoirement connu, c'est par le petit trou qu'on y voit le mieux


----------



## camisol (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est ça le forum des raleurs ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Déception !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison, ce forum est chiant comme pas permis.
La salade niçoise me filait la nasée, et y'avait que ça au menu, donc je me suis mis à la diète.

Mais ne rien bouffer, c'est pire que de manger mal.

J'ai tenté de rire devant la pose des proseurs, toujours aussi exténuant. Barbant.

Rien à se mettre sous la dent.

Il fait froid, les sites de Q sont tristes, ma femme est encore avec son amant, mes amantes encore avec leur mari, et y'a pas un pseudo caché sous un cerveau capable de me faire rire.

Ce forum est décidément très chiant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr /> * 

T'as raison, ce forum est chiant comme pas permis.
La salade niçoise me filait la nasée, et y'avait que ça au menu, donc je me suis mis à la diète.

Mais ne rien bouffer, c'est pire que de manger mal.

J'ai tenté de rire devant la pose des proseurs, toujours aussi exténuant. Barbant.
Rien à se mettre sous la dent.

Il fait froid, les sites de Q sont tristes, ma femme est encore avec son amant, mes amantes encore avec leur mari, et y'a pas un pseudo caché sous un cerveau capable de me faire rire.

Ce forum est décidément très chiant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez un prozac en suppositoire, au lit et demain çà ira mieux !


----------



## camisol (18 Janvier 2003)

J't'ai demandé quelque chose, à toi ?
Y'a un thread pour raller, ici, et il est salutaire ! 

Non mais de quoi je m'mèle !

C'est dingue, ça !

Le prozac, c'est pour ceux qui coincent sur les jeux de l'esprit de Bébert


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Camisol...

Pourquoi tu vas pas te faire entuber ?


----------



## camisol (18 Janvier 2003)

ça m'arrive finalement assez souvent, mon petit niçois, et c'est toujours avec délice


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2003)

Attention la dernière fois que j'ai évoqué des rapports contre nature, j'ai été viré par le comité de censure...

Pourtant, c'est vrai que c'est pas mauvais...


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2003)

Cooool, des raleurs refoulés, on progresse, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(mais c'est un peu mou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

Hé bien moi j'en ai marre, j'en peux plus, je craque. Je fais mes courses une fois par semaine et je me fais livrer, comme ça je suis tranquille. Et une fois de plus cette andouille de livreur, qui prépare aussi les cartons, a mis les chips au fond du carton avec les packs de coca, eau etc. par dessus. Et en plus je suis sûre qu'il tasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il fallait que j'en parle, ouf ça soulage


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

Faut arrêter les chips


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2003)

Tu as inventé les micro-chips !


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Faut arrêter les chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'est pour dire ce genre d'âneries, c'est pas la peine


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Tu as inventé les micro-chips !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pire, je peux même les consommer avec une paille


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pire, je peux même les consommer avec une paille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Nouvelle technologie à 0,0000001 µm ?


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Nouvelle technologie à 0,0000001 µm ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Là on peut se les injecter directement alors


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2003)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce forums de raleurs ou il n'y a pas de raleurs !!! Rogntudju !!!


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

Encore un qui se la joue, qui croit en savoir plus ques autres, qui veut donner des conseils à tout le monde. Qui sait mieux que les autres ce qu'est un râleur, va consulter un dico pauvre pomme au lieu de venir nous polluer


----------



## krystof (3 Février 2003)

Tu m'énerves un peu trop Barbarella, avec tes caprices de petite narquoise


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Encore un qui se la joue, qui croit en savoir plus ques autres, qui veut donner des conseils à tout le monde. Qui sait mieux que les autres ce qu'est un râleur, va consulter un dico pauvre pomme au lieu de venir nous polluer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rogntudju !!! (Again)


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Tu m'énerves un peu trop Barbarella, avec tes caprices de petite narquoise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis que narquoise bien que certains ici mériteraient que je sois acerbe


----------



## krystof (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne suis que narquoise bien que certains ici mériteraient que je sois acerbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Contente toi d'être narquoise, c'est déjà assez difficile comme ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  certains ici mériteraient que je sois acerbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi ? T'aimes pas les croates ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2003)

C'est quoi ce bordel?
impossible de bosser avec ces messages qui arrivent toutes les 3 minutes


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2003)

C'est pas bientôt fini, cette macédoine. On est ici pour râler. Un point (dans la gueule ?) et c'es tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est qu'ils m'énerveraient, à force


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est pas bientôt fini, cette macédoine. * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel macédoine ? Pour l'instant il y a du monde aux Balkans !


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Rogntudju !!! (Again)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut vraiment être crétin pour en redemander, ou, alors il veut faire de l'esprit (s'il en a) va donc jouer dehors, dégage


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

J'ai pas l'habitude de m'énerver, mais la tout ces smileys rouge,










ça me stress, non de dieu de pu... de bord.. de m..


----------



## bebert (3 Février 2003)

*C'EST PAS BIENTÔT FINI !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















*


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * C'EST PAS BIENTÔT FINI !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 * 

[/QUOTE]

On fini si on veux d'abord


----------



## barbarella (3 Février 2003)

Quand je vois tout ce petit monde faire mumuse à faire rigoler les copains, ça me laisse vraiment perplexe, mais quel âge ont-ils, on se croirait dans un salon pour garçons de bains. Et pas un pour rattraper l'autre, des fois j'ai envie de claquer la porte pour échapper à ce cloaque, il y a trop d'odeurs qui me dérangent


----------



## tomtom (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> il y a trop d'odeurs qui me dérangent






[/QUOTE]

T'as la bouche trop près du nez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * on se croirait dans un salon pour garçons de bains.  * 

[/QUOTE] 

Bah oui, c'est le coin garçon ici. Alors, ouste ! Non, mais ! On est à poil et elle, elle nous mate tranquilement !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * il y a trop d'odeurs qui me dérangent
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ne vient pas de moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  il y a trop d'odeurs qui me dérangent




* 

[/QUOTE]
Ferme tes jambes...


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

T'as la bouche trop près du nez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

P'tit c(bip), j'espère que ça te fais rire, perdre son temps pour dire de telles inepties


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Bah oui, c'est le coin garçon ici. Alors, ouste ! Non, mais ! On est à poil et elle, elle nous mate tranquilement ! * 

[/QUOTE]

Et ya quoi à mater


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est pas bientôt fini, cette macédoine. On est ici pour râler. Un point (dans la gueule ?) et c'es tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est qu'ils m'énerveraient, à force  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin un qui a compris !!! Barbarella on est pas dans ce thread pour tricoter !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou alors ouvre un sujet Tricotage !!!


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*  C'est pas bientôt fini, cette macédoine. On est ici pour râler. Un point (dans la gueule ?) et c'es tout.

Mais c'est qu'ils m'énerveraient, à force*

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Enfin un qui a compris !!! Barbarella on est pas dans ce thread pour tricoter !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou alors ouvre un sujet Tricotage !!!










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca ça pourrait-être amusant si c'était vrai, avec des dents qui volent, du sang qui coule, des yeux qui sautent, des morceaux partout, le samu en alerte, un escadron de crs prêt à intervenir, avec des pit-bull, des nunchaku, des lance-pierres et pleins de gadgets de ce genre


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca ça pourrait-être amusant si c'était vrai, avec des dents qui volent, du sang qui coule, des yeux qui sautent, des morceaux partout, le samu en alerte, un escadron de crs prêt à intervenir, avec des pit-bull, des nunchaku, des lance-pierres et pleins de gadgets de ce genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Z'êtes pas dans le bon forum, dans "Jouer en général" on a ça en magasin


----------



## nato kino (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Faut vraiment être crétin pour en redemander, ou, alors il veut faire de l'esprit (s'il en a) va donc jouer dehors, dégage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça, casse toi, morue !!


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Z'êtes pas dans le bon forum, dans "Jouer en général" on a ça en magasin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On règle ce différent dans UT ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ça, casse toi, morue !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était donc çà l'odeur !


----------



## barbarella (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />*

Rogntudju !!! (Again)*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*Faut vraiment être crétin pour en redemander, ou, alors il veut faire de l'esprit (s'il en a) va donc jouer dehors, dégage

[/QUOTE]*



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ça, casse toi, morue !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais comment qu'il cause à melaure, celui-la, quel nase


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non mais comment qu'il cause à melaure, celui-la, quel nase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2003)

mmmmmmmmpppppppppppppfffffffffffffffffoooaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Ca détend de pousser un cri pareil après avoir bie râlé


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2003)

Ca va être dur de faire un appeau pour un tel cri ...


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

J'en ai marre de ces forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... bon, je suis en vacances, autant en profiter...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * J'en ai marre de ces forums ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... bon, je suis en vacances, autant en profiter...   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu me laisse les clefs ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ca va être dur de faire un appeau pour un tel cri ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, ,c'est hyper simple. Il suffit d'un grand verre de Sancerre vide pour pousser un tel cri de désespoir!


----------



## benjamin (6 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

tu me laisse les clefs ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mackie admin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on aura tout vu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je profite de mes vacances pour bosser un peu, donc je garde un ?il sur MacG, ne t'en fais pas (sauf peut-être qq jours) - mais il paraît qu'il y a d'autres admin


----------



## barbarella (11 Février 2003)

Sonnyboy tu devient vraiment lourd, pourtant je ne déteste ni la fantaisie, ni l'insolence.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

C'est être lourd de trouver chiant d'aligner des paroles de chansons sur des kilomètres ???

Ceci étant posé, ton avis m'interesse que d'assez loin.

Bisous partout.


----------



## barbarella (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Bisous partout.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et bon jour chez vous


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

C'est ça oui, aurevoir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2003)

Qu'est -ce que c'est que ces râleurs à 2 centimes d'euros qui viennet juste régler leurs comptes ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis tout çà pour une chansonnette ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pppffffffft.... Même pas fichu de râler correctement !!!

De mon temps, une bonne guerre, c'était aut'chose que ces petits miaulements.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

L'intensité n'est pas trés élevée, mais la récurrence l'est elle...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

ça y est ?

Tout le monde est servi ???


----------



## bebert (12 Février 2003)

*MARRE DES TROLLEURS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! *


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2003)

Marre des _avalancheur_ !!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2003)

Moi je suis plutôt en forme aujourd'hui, il se peut que sa abrase velu...


----------



## gribouille (12 Février 2003)

vite, du spraypax sur cette bestiole


----------



## Méga-Propre & Maxi-Clean © (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Moi je suis plutôt en forme aujourd'hui, il se peut que sa abrase velu...   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)




----------



## kamkil (13 Février 2003)

Faut poster quoi ici? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si faut raler, vous pouvez compter sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été édité par un modérateur]Kamkil la prochaine fois c'est le ban!![/Ce message a été édité par un modérateur]


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Faut poster quoi ici? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si faut raler, vous pouvez compter sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été édité par un modérateur]Kamkil la prochaine fois c'est le ban!![/Ce message a été édité par un modérateur]










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah, parce qu'il y a de quoi rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces pubs de dentifrice, ici. C'est d'un indécent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va falloir ouvrir la chasse aux smileys. C'est une honte.


----------



## kamkil (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ah, parce qu'il y a de quoi rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'est-ce que c'est que toutes ces pubs de dentifrice, ici. C'est d'un indécent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va falloir ouvrir la chasse aux smileys. C'est une honte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)




----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 

















































































































* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pris des photos à la dernière keynote de Steve ? c'est toi qui était caché dans le powerbook 17" ?

En tous cas, il va falloir que ce chahut cesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On s'entend plus crier avec toutes ces dents qui s'entrechoquente.


----------



## kamkil (13 Février 2003)

Milles excuses barbarella, mais c'était plus fort que moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Au passage je voulais décerner une palme (pour revenir un peu au sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) à sonnyboy: 1er Raleur Officiel de MacGé. Malgré une concurrence acharnée avec SirMacGregor, il l'emporte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Me parle pas de dentifrice et de dentition, je reviens de chez l'orthodontiste et ma bouche a pas apprécié sa visite


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

T'as pris des photos à la dernière keynote de Steve ? c'est toi qui était caché dans le powerbook 17" ?

En tous cas, il va falloir que ce chahut cesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On s'entend plus crier avec toutes ces dents qui s'entrechoquente.   * 

[/QUOTE]

s'entrechoquente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'entrechoquente*nt*


----------



## kamkil (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

s'entrechoquente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 s'entrechoquentent



* 

[/QUOTE]
Mon orthographe n'est pas parfaite mais ne serais-ce pas tout simplement qui s'entrecho*quent*









On va mettre ça sur le compte de la fatique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moralité: vaut mieux pas corriger les fautes des autres, mêmes si elles nous horripilent


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

Mais de quoi je me mêle les néologismes c'est pas interdit à ma connaissance


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mais de quoi je me mêle les néologismes c'est pas interdit à ma connaissance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, Barbarella, rien n'est interdit à ta connaissance, suffit que t'apprennes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et de mon côté, va falloir que je me remette à l'orthographe (et surtout à me relire). Et dire que j'ai acheté un logiciel pour apprendre à taper sur le clavier à mon gamin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais lui piquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je l'enverrai râler ici après.


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Non, Barbarella, rien n'est interdit à ta connaissance, suffit que t'apprennes.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, mais on croit rêver


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, mais on croit rêver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben, oui, c'est l'heure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis d''abord, arrête d'arborer sans cesse cette face rubiconde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des fois, dans ce fil, on se croirait dans Arcimboldo,non mais.


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ben, oui, c'est l'heure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis d''abord, arrête d'arborer sans cesse cette face rubiconde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



des fois, dans ce fil, on se croirait dans Arcimboldo,non mais.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu t'es pas vu


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Faut poster quoi ici? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en peux plus à chaque fois que je reviens je tombe là dessus


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Faut poster quoi ici? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si faut raler, vous pouvez compter sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Même pas cap'


----------



## kamkil (13 Février 2003)

J'ai compris!! (merchi Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Vous pourriez quand même faire gaffe à l'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Elle vous a pas appris ça vôtre maîtresse en maternelle??


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * [Ce message a été édité par un modérateur]Kamkil la prochaine fois c'est le ban!![/Ce message a été édité par un modérateur]
* 

[/QUOTE]

si c'était le cas, il y aurait la trace de ce méfait dans la signature, bien essayé quand même...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













marre des râleurs !!


----------



## maousse (13 Février 2003)

Ça me gave le carrelage froid le matin, non mais !


----------



## barbarella (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * J'ai compris!! (merchi Barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Vous pourriez quand même faire gaffe à l'orthographe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Elle vous a pas appris ça vôtre maîtresse en maternelle?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et à la ponctuation


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * vôtre maîtresse en maternelle?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Kamkil, évite de mettre l'accent sur notre orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu en mets déjà un peu trop dans la tienne, enfin dans la vôtre, pour parler classe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Là, il le faut, l'accent.


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ...paélolithique...* 

[/QUOTE]

Mouahahahahahahahaaaa !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_pour une fois qu'on tient un flagrant délit..._


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2003)

C'est pas bientôt le week-end !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2003)

Fait chier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore plus cet aprem que ce matin.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Février 2003)

Ouh que c'est vulgaire, vilain !!


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mouahahahahahahahaaaa !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pour une fois qu'on tient un flagrant délit...






* 

[/QUOTE]

ça y est, j'ai inventé une nouvelle période de la préhistoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je prévois une sous-culture locale autour de Valence (Espagne, bien sûr) : le paellalithique.

Sinon, je ne sais pas si je pourrai faire mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## barbarella (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça y est, j'ai inventé une nouvelle période de la préhistoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Je prévois une sous-culture locale autour de Valence (Espagne, bien sûr) : le paellalithique.

Sinon, je ne sais pas si je pourrai faire mieux la prochaine fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais si, mais si, suffit de ne pas t'endormir sur tes lauriers


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Je prévois une sous-culture locale autour de Valence (Espagne, bien sûr) : le paellalithique.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Halte au révisionnisme !!


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Halte au révisionnisme !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous n'allez quand même pas me jeter la pierre. Restez polis.


----------



## barbarella (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Vous n'allez quand même pas me jeter la pierre. Restez polis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Deux, trois galets, pas plus


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

Juste histoire de faire quelques étincelles...


----------



## barbarella (14 Février 2003)

Il vaut mieux pas s'y frotter, l'atmosphère est électrique ici


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

Ras le bol de ces gens qui passent au rouge


----------



## abba zaba (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ras le bol de ces gens qui passent au rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]




















































C'est mieux comme ça ? 

Ahlala, le "Lauby" clermontois...


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

C'est vrai yen a marre, plus que marre, il fait froid, j'ai perdu mes chaussettes, mon passe montagne et mon bonnet, j'ai la haine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 


















































C'est mieux comme ça ? * 

[/QUOTE]

hum nan ! chez moi, je passe au vert  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























































<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *Ahlala, le "Lauby" clermontois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel "lobby" ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)




----------



## abba zaba (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Quel "lobby" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Celui de Chantal, bien sûr ! M'enfinn Alain...

A moins que ce ne soit celui des jaunes-et-bleus !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

Fichu cerveau qu'est même pas capable de comprendre les allusions qu'ont lui fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pfftt. j'm'en vais-t-y rajouter de la ram à ces neurones


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ras le bol de ces gens qui passent au rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ras le bol de ces gens qui passent au rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ET PUIS AUJOURD'HUI RAS LE BOL DE TOUT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ET Y'EN AURA POUR TOUT LE MONDE SI CA CONTINU


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2003)

J'ai demandé à ma fille ce qu'elle voulait manger pour son anniversaire (6 ans) : elle m'a répondu "moule-frites-coca".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je la déshérite !!!


----------



## abba zaba (15 Février 2003)

Ça vous dit pas de prendre un verre ?

Non mais c'est vrai, y'en a marre des bols


----------



## abba zaba (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Je la déshérite !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

A cause des moules, des frites ou du coca ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'ai demandé à ma fille ce qu'elle voulait manger pour son anniversaire (6 ans) : elle m'a répondu "moule-frites-coca".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je la déshérite !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]
T'es belge? u alors elle est fan du Mannekenpis


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

J'EN AI MARRE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JE VEUX RENTRER CHEZ MOI


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Ça vous dit pas de prendre un verre ?

Non mais c'est vrai, y'en a marre des bols  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin un qui mets les pieds dans le plat.


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * J'ai demandé à ma fille ce qu'elle voulait manger pour son anniversaire (6 ans) : elle m'a répondu "moule-frites-coca".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je la déshérite !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me remontes le moral, Bebert : je ne suis pas persuadé d'être très doué pour élever des gosses. Mais le mien au moins, il ne veut même pas le goûter, le coca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au moins pour le moment).

(Il faut dire qu'il n'en a jamais vu à la maison, je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu me remontes le moral, Bebert : je ne suis pas persuadé d'être très doué pour élever des gosses. Mais le mien au moins, il ne veut même pas le goûter, le coca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (au moins pour le moment).

(Il faut dire qu'il n'en a jamais vu à la maison, je crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison, rien ne vaut un Armagnac ou un Triple sec dans un verre de préférence


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * J'EN AI MARRE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JE VEUX RENTRER CHEZ MOI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*A VA ON A COMPRIS*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

Ras le képi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jamais personne sur le minichat


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

oui mais sur AIM ou iChat si


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T'as raison, rien ne vaut un Armagnac ou un Triple sec dans un verre de préférence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ! je me ferais bien un armagnac ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pb : ma femme vient de recevoir son jaguar prof. Alors, dilemne : ce soir, j'installe ou j'installe pas ?? C'est-y-possible que la vie soit aussi compliquée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans les 2 cas, il me faut au moins 2h. pour jaguar, je veux me faire sauvegarde et rangement avant.

Pour l'armagnac : se presser pour un armagnac, ça va pas non


----------



## barbarella (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ! je me ferais bien un armagnac ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pb : ma femme vient de recevoir son jaguar prof. Alors, dilemne : ce soir, j'installe ou j'installe pas ?? C'est-y-possible que la vie soit aussi compliquée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans les 2 cas, il me faut au moins 2h. pour jaguar, je veux me faire sauvegarde et rangement avant.

Pour l'armagnac : se presser pour un armagnac, ça va pas non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais une installation personalisée, c'est moins long, et ça de laisse du temps pour ta femme et ton Armagnac


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

Moi je veux une Guinness et maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Février 2003)

Moi j'ai faim et faut faire à manger


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2003)

Moi ca va mieux, c'est enfin le week-end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je recommencerais a raller plus tard


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Fais une installation personalisée, c'est moins long, et ça de laisse du temps pour ta femme et ton Armagnac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça y est, l'installation est faite : une simple mise à jour, mais c'est quand même un peu long, tout le monde est au lit depuis belle lurette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je vais arrêter là, je réserve l'armagnac pour demain : la patience est une grande vertu.

En prime, j'ai téléchargé safari, ça roule, et la mise à jour 10.2.4 que j'installe demain. Bon, reste à télécharger les outils développeurs.

Et la foule : mais qu'est-ce qu'il nous cassse avec ces maj  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Surtout pour pas râler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Qu'on l'expulse vers le forums MacOSX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. Mais que font les modérateurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ils doivent encore chercher leurs clefs au fond de leur chope.


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2003)

Tu nous les casses avec tes màj de crotte !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis je vais pas faire comme menu "moules-frites-armagniac" keske vous m'emmerder avec votre amoniac !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bon mauvais week-end à tous et pas à lundi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Moi je retourne jouer sur ma game cube parce que ça rame trop sous jaguar !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis faut ke j'alle faire les courses !


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2003)

.
.
.
 " *  PLAIT IL ? * ..


----------



## nato kino (15 Février 2003)

C'est normal, manger des fruits rouges hors-saison, c'est pas bon !!


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est normal, manger des fruits rouges hors-saison, c'est pas bon !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah que si ! ,le clos vougeot c'est bon toute l'année...

hic.... !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2003)

hihihi... vous me faite tous marrer avec vos bouilles ttes rouges

perso j'préfère râler en vert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et rêver en jaune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parraît qu'il y a une màj dispo... mais j'suis pas pressée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faire quelques courses c'est pas pied, mais aller pieds ça ravigote ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ensuite, bah on va faire la grande lessive du mois, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le repassage d'la semaine dernière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour finir poutzer touté la maisonnette et brosser la minette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tout ça dans la bonne humeur et avec le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  samedi et dimanche à tous !


----------



## nato kino (15 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 

ah que si ! ,le clos vougeot c'est bon toute l'année...

hic.... !







* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu le manges ton clos vougeot ?!


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu le manges ton clos vougeot ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Le Arico, il a pas la patience d'attendre qu'il soit en bouteilles, il grappillonne les raisins sur place.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

Zut, et flûte.
Personne ce soir sur macG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Personne ce soir sur le chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Personne sur..."Quoi ? Ah oui y a Prerima dans le coin" !


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Zut, et flûte.
Personne ce soir sur macG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Personne ce soir sur le chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Personne sur..."Quoi ? Ah oui y a Prerima dans le coin" !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais quel sagouin


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Moi ca va mieux, c'est enfin le week-end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca va pas durer


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

hé, hé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par calimero:</font><hr /> * hé, hé...* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est ce que j'appelle de la conversation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Simple, concis, inutile !


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

Au moins comme ça je risque rien...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

De toute façon, avec un nom pareil faut pas t'étonner : c'est  trop injuste !


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

C'est basé sur une longue expérience de l'injustice...


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par calimero:</font><hr /> * Au moins comme ça je risque rien...



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est admirable le courage


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

Je reconnais la dame, j'ai parcouru sa prose d'un derrière distrait...


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par calimero:</font><hr /> * Je reconnais la dame, j'ai parcouru sa prose d'un derrière distrait...

* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas surprenant, tu as le cerveau bien bas


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

Bon, bon...

Pas le bienvenu apparement.


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

Quelle clairevoyance


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

Nom de Zeus : on râle ici ou on joue à la Barbie.
Rontededjioui


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

C'est pas moi, c'est lui


----------



## calimero (16 Février 2003)

Est ce que :

- J'ai trop ralé ?
- Pas assez ?
- Mal ?


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

Les trois


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les trois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

1 miam pour Mayo !


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le Arico, il a pas la patience d'attendre qu'il soit en bouteilles, il grappillonne les raisins sur place.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Encore une distillerie clandestine !! Il va finir par se faire "poisser" le rico, à rouler bourrer en fauteuil.


----------



## bebert (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par calimero:</font><hr /> * Est ce que :

- J'ai trop ralé ?
- Pas assez ?
- Mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ici on râle surtout pas au premier degré !  Hips ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Burp !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

Qu'est-ce qui fait froid !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Et cet iMac qui chauffe que dalle !!!


----------



## barbarella (17 Février 2003)

Arrose le d'essence et craque une allumette


----------



## bebert (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

A cause des moules, des frites ou du coca ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Des moules ! C'est comme si un alsacien voulait une bouillabaisse; un marseillais, une choucroute !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas que j'aime pas les moules-frites, j'adore ça! On en fait 3 ou 4 fois par an. Mais le hic c'est qu'en Haute-Savoie, les moules sont pas très bonnes (on n'a pas le privilège d'habiter près des côtes et d'avoir des produits frais !)


----------



## abba zaba (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Des moules ! C'est comme si un alsacien voulait une bouillabaisse; un marseillais, une choucroute !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






?! On m'aurait caché que le coca était une boisson savoyarde ?


----------



## bebert (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 






?! On m'aurait caché que le coca était une boisson savoyarde ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On m'aurait menti ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Mais le hic c'est qu'en Haute-Savoie, les moules sont pas très bonnes (on n'a pas le privilège d'habiter près des côtes et d'avoir des produits frais !)&amp;#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et les moules de rivière, y en a plus, dans les Alpes. C'est si pollué que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  

Va donc jeter un oeil  ici 

par contre, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit comestible. Mais comme le coca, c'est déjà pas buvable, ça doit aller avec.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Février 2003)

Tiens j'ai pas ralé aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca doit etre lundi...
merde encore 5 jours avaant le wee-end


----------



## bebert (18 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Des moules ! C'est comme si un alsacien voulait une bouillabaisse; un marseillais, une choucroute !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas que j'aime pas les moules-frites, j'adore ça! On en fait 3 ou 4 fois par an. Mais le hic c'est qu'en Haute-Savoie, les moules sont pas très bonnes (on n'a pas le privilège d'habiter près des côtes et d'avoir des produits frais !)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis con de dire ça !!! Ma femme a fait un couscous ce week-end ! Miam ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'empêche que des moules-frites pour menu d'anniversaire ! Heureusement qu'elle m'a pas demandé d'aller chez McDo !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHhhhhhhh.....


----------



## bebert (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHhhhhhhh.....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Appelez le SAMU !!!


----------



## krystof (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Appelez le SAMU !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Trop tard


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHhhhhhhh.....  * 

[/QUOTE]

ca va mieux en le disant


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

c'est lundi


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * c'est lundi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mal dormi
l'est 8 heures
mal au coeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(je c plus c 2 ki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## abba zaba (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

l'est 8 heures
* 

[/QUOTE]

En plus, ta montre retarde


----------



## bebert (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

En plus, ta montre retarde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

*Pétard ! Chuis en r'tard !*


----------



## abba zaba (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Pétard ! Chuis en r'tard !









* 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà ce que c'est de fumer le matin


----------



## krystof (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà ce que c'est de fumer le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors qu'il y a tellement mieux à faire : caca du matin réjouit l'intestin


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

les trois C:

Café, Cloppe, Caca


----------



## krystof (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * les trois C:

Café, Cloppe, Caca  * 

[/QUOTE]

On peut inverser l'ordre


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

ca n'a jamais marché dans un autre ordre pour moi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * les trois C:

Café, Cloppe, Caca  * 

[/QUOTE]

N'y a -t-il pas aussi le Q ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * N'y a -t-il pas aussi le Q ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens tu te reveils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonnes vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on peux en effet mettre du Q


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Alors qu'il y a tellement mieux à faire : caca du matin réjouit l'intestin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et comme défécation bien menée vaut mieux que coït banal...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

AAAaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrgrggggggggggnnnnneeeeeuuuuuuhhhhHHHhhhHhhhhhgneuhhhHHGneUhhhhhhhh

si ca commence comme ca des le lundi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2003)

C'est la selle qui te fait pousser de tels cris ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Février 2003)

ET CA CONTINUE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

j'aurais du prendre des vacances


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Tu parles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elles sont finies les vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et en plus y a plus personne pour râler ici


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et en plus y a plus personne pour râler ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]






 Mais c'est qu'il nous casserai l'ambience


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tu parles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elles sont finies les vacances ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et en plus y a plus personne pour râler ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as eu qu'une seule semaine de vacances? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je serais bien venu râlé mais aujourd'hui ca va


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 
je serais bien venu râlé mais aujourd'hui ca va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est un complot !


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

Minables


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

Autant vous le dire tout de suite, j'ai pas envie de rigoler.
Je commence à en avoir marre de balancer des posts toute la journée pour m'appercevoir que sur les 8000 inscrits 5 tout au plus par jour répondent.
Si ça continue vous ne me verrez plus mais attention à Sonnyboy le retour...


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

Ne répondez rien à mon post. Vous allez encore plus m'énerver !!


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

En plus, c'est le premier jour du mois et j'ai rien foutu au boulot. quelle merde...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ne répondez rien à mon post. Vous allez encore plus m'énerver !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ca tombe bien c'est l'endroit ideal pour ca


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Ne répondez rien à mon post. Vous allez encore plus m'énerver !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * En plus, c'est le premier jour du mois* 

[/QUOTE]

ah OUI,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la ca fait © _ _ _ _  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivement le 30


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2003)

03/03/03
c'est pas une date ca.


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * 03/03/03
c'est pas une date ca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quoi alors


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 C'est quoi alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

une bonne raison de raler


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Une série de chiffre peut être?


----------



## barbarella (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Une série de chiffre peut être?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut tout leur dire


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

Des fois, j'ai l'impression d'être seul ici. Personne ne comprend rien à rien. C'est fatiguant


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

On est toujours tout seul...

En général c'est en souffrant qu'on l'apprend...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

C'est pas parce que je viens de découvrir la mort d'Hergé hier que je ne comprends rien moi si ta remarque m'était destiné môssieur !


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

Bonjour, comment t'appelles tu ??


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est pas parce que je viens de découvrir la mort d'Hergé hier que je ne comprends rien moi si ta remarque m'était destiné môssieur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On veut bien te répondre, encore faut-il savoir à qui tu t'adresses monsieur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Pas ma faute si El Zobinouveau me coupe l'herbe sous le pied


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Bonjour, comment t'appelles tu ??
* 

[/QUOTE]

J't'en pose des questions moi ? Hein ?


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pas ma faute si El Zobinouveau me coupe l'herbe sous le pied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu me confonds avec Mister Blondasse, sache que cela me vexe profondément. Comment confondre mon talent avec ce médiocre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

Mais je ne te confonds pas avec la brunette !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le monsieur te disait que au moment où je te répondais, El Zobinou a répondu à 10h19 (et moi à 10h20) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà !


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

Faut-être plus rapide si tu veux te faire comprendre mon petit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2003)

mais euh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....mais euh !.......mais euh !


----------



## bonpat (4 Mars 2003)

Franchement c'est gonflant d'être obligé de lire vos posts pour voir s'il y a quelque chose d'intéressant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour info c'est pas arrivé dapuis que je suis sur MacG


----------



## krystof (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Franchement c'est gonflant d'être obligé de lire vos posts pour voir s'il y a quelque chose d'intéressant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour info c'est pas arrivé dapuis que je suis sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

par contre, il est certain que tes interventions ne relèvent aucunement le niveau


----------



## ELZOBI (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Pas ma faute si El Zobinouveau me coupe l'herbe sous le pied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne t'ai rien coupé du tout...

Nan mais...


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

par contre, il est certain que tes interventions ne relèvent aucunement le niveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Siiiii !!  Ici , mais c'est toujours la même chose !!


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tant de haine mes petites biches ???


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Siiiii !!  Ici , mais c'est toujours la même chose !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était un accident. pas fait exprès


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'était un accident. pas fait exprès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas non plus une raison pour t'excuser comme une lavette !!


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas non plus une raison pour t'excuser comme une lavette !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Les lavettes, c'est pas moi qui les passe ici


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

J'ai appris plein de chose sur ce thread, en particulier la profondeur de l'ennui qui me guette. Désolé messieurs mais vous n'offrez que le visage d'un lémurien sans energie..; je retourne  sur les threads où tout le monde réclame bonpat et bonpat aime qu'on le réclame... Restez donc dans votre poubelle...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai appris plein de chose sur ce thread, en particulier la profondeur de l'ennui qui me guette. Désolé messieurs mais vous n'offrez que le visage d'un lémurien sans energie..; je retourne  sur les threads où tout le monde réclame bonpat et bonpat aime qu'on le réclame... Restez donc dans votre poubelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça. Et toi, reste sur le couvercle et les chats seront bien gardés


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Les lavettes, c'est pas moi qui les passe ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi non plus, j'ai été balancé à l'URSSAF !!


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai appris plein de chose sur ce thread, en particulier la profondeur de l'ennui qui me guette. Désolé messieurs mais vous n'offrez que le visage d'un lémurien sans energie..; je retourne  sur les threads où tout le monde réclame bonpat et bonpat aime qu'on le réclame... Restez donc dans votre poubelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vas le donner, oui,  ton avis, screugneugneu !!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai appris plein de chose sur ce thread, en particulier la profondeur de l'ennui qui me guette. Désolé messieurs mais vous n'offrez que le visage d'un lémurien sans energie..; je retourne  sur les threads où tout le monde réclame bonpat et bonpat aime qu'on le réclame... Restez donc dans votre poubelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ca barres toi


----------



## bonpat (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ca barres toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en plus je me barre si je veux et je pense que je vais rester si cela en emmerde plus d'un. A bon entendeur ...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

et bien c'est ca reste


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2003)

ah ces indecis...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Mars 2003)

J'suis pas content !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Grug:</font><hr /> * ah ces indecis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis pas indecis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais si on lui dit de se casser il nous fera encore plus c _ _ _ _
Deja que


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Mars 2003)

La encore, j'suis pas content ...
bref .. je rale


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2003)

sois heureux c'est fait pour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais faudrait arreter de raler sans raison, ca feche


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Mars 2003)

et tu rales pour quoi?


----------



## Grug (5 Mars 2003)

contre les raleurs !


----------



## bebert (5 Mars 2003)

*BIIIIIIP de BIIIIIIIP ! J'EN AI MARRE DE CES BIIIIIIP à BIIIIIIP de BIIIIIIIIP sur le BIIIIIIIIP à côté de BIIIIIIIP BIIIIIIP*


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * BIIIIIIP de BIIIIIIIP ! J'EN AI MARRE DE CES BIIIIIIP à BIIIIIIP de BIIIIIIIIP sur le BIIIIIIIIP à côté de BIIIIIIIP BIIIIIIP









* 

[/QUOTE]






 Un peu moins de bruit siouplé là. Oh!!! Y en a qui travaille ici


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 Un peu moins de bruit siouplé là. Oh!!! Y en a qui travaille ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plus haut le forum des bosseurs!


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)




----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

C'est plus haut le forum des bosseurs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Et bah retourne zi et laisse nous tranquille


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Ouais retourne zi !

Et si j'en vois zun qui la ramène jy en retourne une...


----------



## tomtom (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Et bah retourne zi et laisse nous tranquille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai jamais dis que je bossais, faut suivre un peu


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai jamais dis que je bossais, faut suivre un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que c'est réservé à une élite dont tu ne peux pas faire partie


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

*VOoos GUEUuuuuLES !!*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

*Et la tienne !*


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et la tienne !






* 

[/QUOTE]

La réaction minable serait de répondre :

Quoi ma gueule
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule...

Je laisse ça aux médiocres comme un os à ronger


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

La réaction minable serait de répondre :

Quoi ma gueule
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule...
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien pour çà que je me suis abstenu de répondre çà !


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

L'ideal eu été de ne pas avoir à lire des échanges du type "ta gueule !" "la tienne !" etc...

Mais bon, l'homme est faible comme disait Richard...


----------



## nato kino (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * 
comme disait Richard...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Jean ?


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Jean RICHARD s'il fait partie de mes souvenirs, ne fait pas partie de mes références...

Il s'agit d'un autre Richard, c'est sans importance.


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien pour çà que je me suis abstenu de répondre çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons que tu n'en avais pas les moyens, c'est plus réaliste


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Jean RICHARD s'il fait partie de mes souvenirs, ne fait pas partie de mes références...

Il s'agit d'un autre Richard, c'est sans importance.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu confonds pas avec Ricard


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Ouh la la, ça abrase velu...

Vous vous aimez pas ?

Pourtant on doit aimer son prochain...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Disons que tu n'en avais pas les moyens, c'est plus réaliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi au moins Johnny Hallyday ne fait pas partie de mes références.


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Moi au moins Johnny Hallyday ne fait pas partie de mes références. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfère Johnny à Bernard Menez. Chacun ses références jolie poupée


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

En tout cas ça à l'air trés bien allumer le feu...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * En tout cas ça à l'air trés bien allumer le feu...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bof, c'est Zazie qu'a écrit les paroles


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bof, c'est Zazie qu'a écrit les paroles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours là pour semer la zizanie !


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Pascal au bistrot à fait le reste...

Mais bon c'est quand même notre johnny qui pousse la gueulante...


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bof, c'est Zazie qu'a écrit les paroles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment tu peux comparer la planche à pain à notre Johnny ?


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Attention,
Elle ne fait pas que de la merde...


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2003)

Ouiap, ça c'est ton opinion ...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

S'il vous plait : Restons Zen


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Je fais preuve d'une immense ouverture d'esprit, en disant cela, car, heureusement pour moi, mes gouts musicaux sont un peu au delà de J. halliday et Zazie...


----------



## krystof (5 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Je fais preuve d'une immense ouverture d'esprit, en disant cela, car, heureusement pour moi, mes gouts musicaux sont un peu au delà de J. halliday et Zazie...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Quel talent


----------



## ELZOBI (5 Mars 2003)

Comment tu sais que je suis fan de Bernard Menez ?

T'as vu le bloc ?

Tu crois qu 'il va se la faire dit ???


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * Comment tu sais que je suis fan de Bernard Menez ?

T'as vu le bloc ?

Tu crois qu 'il va se la faire dit ???
* 

[/QUOTE]

Leur vie sexuelle ne me regarde pas monsieur. Achète Gala


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

Malheureusement, la pauvre, je crois qu'il n'est même pas dans gala...


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

Pendant que tu y es, tu vas pas me dire qu'il est dans Le Chasseur Français


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

P'têt ben...


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Plutôt 4eme age magasine !


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

Ou peut être dans entre jambe... euh  entrevue...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

ARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHH

le salon BurgerQuizz plante en pleine partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























































Fait © _ _ _ _   A _ M


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Tiens ce n'est plus limité le nombre de smiley


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure@68040:</font><hr /> * Tiens ce n'est plus limité le nombre de smiley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

peut-etre pas sur ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca fait du bien de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 un bon coup de temps en temps


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Tu as bien raison


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Tu as bien raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens et puisque c'est le forum des raleurs et bien je dis que J'AIME PAS DU TOUT L'IDÉE DES MacG d'or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que JE TROUVE CA STUPIDE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ET ÉGOCENTRIQUE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Mars 2003)

Oui et puis en plus il a omis Le meilleur site mac francophone étranger ! Bouh pas bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah heureusement que je suis pas là demain soir sinon ca aurait abraser velu comme dirait Sonnyboy repris par ElZoubinoutout mou


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui et puis en plus il a omis Le meilleur site mac francophone étranger ! Bouh pas bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai ça ! c'est bien la peine de se donner du mal ...


----------



## Grug (6 Mars 2003)

c'est joli non ?


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

Ca commence à bien faire !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Mars 2003)

Un ketchup déçu par la victoire des mayos ?


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Oui et puis en plus il a omis Le meilleur site mac francophone étranger ! Bouh pas bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bah heureusement que je suis pas là demain soir sinon ca aurait abraser velu comme dirait Sonnyboy repris par ElZoubinoutout mou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Et je ne suis pas tout mou...


----------



## krystof (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ELZOBI:</font><hr /> * 

Et je ne suis pas tout mou...   * 

[/QUOTE]






 que vous dites


----------



## ELZOBI (6 Mars 2003)

Hard Cock, dirty Socks !!


----------



## barbarella (6 Mars 2003)

saleté de pigeons


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *











saleté de pigeons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le pays des pigeons ! On les protège !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2003)

j'exprime ici mon mécontantement au choix des catégories "raleur", "plus détestés" et "prétentencieux", ainsi qu'aux personnes présentées dans ces dernières, que je trouve franchement déplacé au possible, de mauvais goûts (pas drôle) et fait d'aucun tact, ni même d'aucune finesse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... et c'est pas fini... suite dans quelques heures...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * j'exprime ici mon mécontantement au choix des catégories "raleur", "plus détestés" et "prétentencieux", ainsi qu'aux personnes présentées dans ces dernières, que je trouve franchement déplacé au possible, de mauvais goûts (pas drôle) et fait d'aucun tact, ni même d'aucune finesse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... et c'est pas fini... suite dans quelques heures...



























* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




viens le dire sur le thread le thread MacG d'or






contacte moi par message privé si tu veux bien te fendre la poire sur ce sujet


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Vous paraissez étonnés par le manque de finesse des spécimens peuplant le forum....

C'est bien d'ouvrir les yeux, un peu tard dommage.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Mars 2003)

Quoi encore


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)

?!... J'AI RIEN DIT


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

Rien de nouveau, donc???


----------



## krystof (7 Mars 2003)

Qui ne dit mot qu'on sent


----------



## ELZOBI (7 Mars 2003)

On sent quoi ???


----------



## melaure (7 Mars 2003)

C'est comme les Caesars : plus de mécontent que d'heureux ...


----------



## abba zaba (7 Mars 2003)




----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Erreur de lien ?


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

?@#!° de lien


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

De toute façon, je m'en fous...


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

En plus, c'était nul


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * De toute façon, je m'en fous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Nous aussi !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * En plus, c'était nul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et c'était pas le sujet le plus  approprié  !!


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Nous aussi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça vous regarde, mais vous avez tort


----------



## abba zaba (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et c'était pas le sujet le plus  approprié  !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pantoufle !


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * ?@#!° de lien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux encore editer le post qui contient le ?1#§!#@ de #/&amp;@# de lien ...


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Pantoufle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Chaussette !!


----------



## hannibal (8 Mars 2003)

???


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * ???   * 

[/QUOTE]

Bienvenue

trés beau joli 1er post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ca commence bien


----------



## nato kino (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * ???   * 

[/QUOTE]















Attention !! Les autres ne doivent pas être très loin...


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 















Attention !! Les autres ne doivent pas être très loin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Plus près que tu ne crois....ATTENTION....trop tard


----------



## hannibal (8 Mars 2003)

Ben on fait ce qu'on peut.


----------



## krystof (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * Ben on fait ce qu'on peut.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Manifestement, tu m'as l'air limité


----------



## hannibal (8 Mars 2003)

Oui, c'est vrai...

Je suis une cible facile...


----------



## abba zaba (9 Mars 2003)

Te laisse pas décourager


----------



## hannibal (9 Mars 2003)

Le mal est fait...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * Le mal est fait...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'as l'air bien fragile mon petit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'inquiètes pas. On ne te voit pas derrière ton écran et personne ne te veut de mal.....pour l'instant.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * Le mal est fait...   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est le thread de raleurs ici, pas des pleurnichards


----------



## hannibal (9 Mars 2003)

Méfie toi de l'eau qui dort, jeune pouce...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hannibal:</font><hr /> * Méfie toi de l'eau qui dort, jeune pouce...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca commence pas mal, mais je trouve que ca manque quand meme de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de


----------



## hannibal (9 Mars 2003)

le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 n'est pas une fin en soi...


----------



## kamkil (9 Mars 2003)

Alors ca post toujours de la merde ici?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Alors ca post toujours de la merde ici?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

voila c'est comme ca qu'il faut faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh!!! tu parlais de qui


----------



## melaure (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Alors ca post toujours de la merde ici?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca remet dans l'ambiance !!! 

Mais l'odeur de m.... t'attire quand même ici ...


----------



## decoris (9 Mars 2003)

j'en ai marre des anti progressistes...
j'en ai marre des communistes...
j'en ai marre des gens qui ne reconnaissent pas les avantages du diesel (hum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
j'en ai marre de devoir bosser autant
Ma femme s'apelle maurice est le film le plus nul de l'histoire du cinéma français
j'en ai marre de l'odeur horrible de la bouffe à chat
j'en ai marre d'en avoir marre (tatatatatata, bain de mousse, tatatata....)


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca remet dans l'ambiance !!! 

Mais l'odeur de m.... t'attire quand même ici ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Non pas a table


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

Une semaine que je me retiens et que je lis patiemment. Et bien rien na changé, toujours autant de membres aigris que rien n'arrête, surtout pas le ridicule...de leurs posts. Cest le thread de la honte


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

Une semaine de tranquilité, d'efficacité et PAF, qui revoilà


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Pourvu qu'ça dure...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pourvu qu'ça dure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et qu'ça fasse mal !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Une semaine que je me retiens et que je lis patiemment. Et bien rien na changé, toujours autant de membres aigris que rien n'arrête, surtout pas le ridicule...de leurs posts. Cest le thread de la honte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Purée que ca passe vite une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... je m'y étais habitué


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Purée que ca passe vite une semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... je m'y étais habitué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et en plus faut lire globalcut, le raleur anti-raleurs !!!


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et en plus faut lire globalcut, le raleur anti-raleurs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

que faut-il comprendre à :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






que tu fais semblant d'être caustique mais qu'au fond tu rigoles pas du tout.
Faites un peu attention à l'utilisation des smileys. C'est pas la première fois que je remarque que vous faites tous n'importe quoi.
Ca me fatigue à la fin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Une semaine que je me retiens et que je lis patiemment. Et bien rien n?a changé, toujours autant de membres aigris que rien n'arrête, surtout pas le ridicule...de leurs posts. C?est le thread de la honte?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
va ch... Bonpat


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
va ch... Bonpat  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas toi qui fera remonter le niveau ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas toi qui fera remonter le niveau ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et les shadoks pompèrent... Pompèrent... Pompèrent...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

que faut-il comprendre à :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






que tu fais semblant d'être caustique mais qu'au fond tu rigoles pas du tout.
Faites un peu attention à l'utilisation des smileys. C'est pas la première fois que je remarque que vous faites tous n'importe quoi.
Ca me fatigue à la fin...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense à plaisanter mais le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est de rigueur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ... * 

[/QUOTE]

Ras le bol des blagues foireuses de Dark Templar !!


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ras le bol des blagues foireuses de Dark Templar !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai qu'elles sont un peu sèches voir lourdes alors que je fais des efforts pour en trouver de plus sympa ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai qu'elles sont un peu sec voir lourdes alors que je fais des efforts pour en trouver de plus sympa ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas une raison !!


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas une raison !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a déclaré forfait ...


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Il a déclaré forfait ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas un mal


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas un mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi ça ferait mal ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas eu mal moa !!


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi ça ferait mal ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas eu mal moa !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Evidemment, il a utilisé un truc.
Ca commence par vase, ça fini par line


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Vaserotoline ? Connais pas.


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Vaserotoline ? Connais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Un indice, parcequ' apparemment tu trouves pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Entre vase et line, il n'y a rien


----------



## kamkil (13 Mars 2003)

J'en ai marre des posts vides  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surtout ceux de macinside


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Un indice, parcequ' apparemment tu trouves pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Entre vase et line, il n'y a rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben si il n'y a rien, pourquoi ta mis "et" alors ?!


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

Après-demain c'est le week-end et ensuite c'est lundi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

Et alors !


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

M'en fous, lundi je travaille pas


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

Moi non plus !!!


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Et alors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * M'en fous, lundi je travaille pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Moi non plus !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vous ai rien demandé...


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne vous ai rien demandé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Encore heureux !!


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Encore heureux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ton problème si tu es encore heureux. Moi, je m'en tape


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
 Moi, je m'en tape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
On s'en moque que t'aime le cuir et les coups de fouets !!


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On s'en moque que t'aime le cuir et les coups de fouets !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A lire tes posts, je trouve que des coups de fouet se perdent


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

j'aime pas les coups de fouets !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * j'aime pas les coups de fouets !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Sinon, je mord !!


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon, je mord !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

L'oreiller


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

L'oreiller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Les mollets


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * j'aime pas les coups de fouets !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Un modérateur m'a affirmé le contraire...


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Un modérateur m'a affirmé le contraire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu auras été une fois de plus abusé.


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Sinon, je mord !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]




oh, grand fou,tu me fait mal !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

C'est bizzare comme les clients se reveillent tous le vendredi apres-midi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

PAs de quoi fouetter un chat


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 PAs de quoi fouetter un chat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Puis tu m'a meme pas dit bonjour hier


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





 PAs de quoi fouetter un chat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est toi le p'tit rigolo qui joue du fouet ?!


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Puis tu m'a meme pas dit bonjour hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Chochote !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Puis tu m'a meme pas dit bonjour hier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Normal, l'ordi est séquestré par tu sais qui !


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)

Et vas y !!! Encore une semaine de bouffée


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est toi le p'tit rigolo qui joue du fouet ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non moi je donne dans le  kilt !


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Non moi je donne dans le  kilt ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh un supporter de l'ASM


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Chochote !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 Tu peux pas comprendre


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Normal, l'ordi est séquestré par tu sais qui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca suffit, rend le Mac a Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Et vas y !!! Encore une semaine de bouffée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

D'oxygène ? Tu commence à nous le pomper en nous rabattant les oreilles que c'est le week end ! Pffffffffft !


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 




* 

[/QUOTE]

OLAH ! C'est pas le forum des bisouilleurs ici, tu sors !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

OLAH ! C'est pas le forum des bisouilleurs ici, tu sors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

si je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas toi qui commande


----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)

Dis donc tu veux que je te rabattes les oreilles comme à Finn ?


----------



## kamkil (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Normal, l'ordi est séquestré par tu sais qui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ca me rappelle des souvenirs ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Solution=&gt;Clé annexe, lime et patience ou courants d'air


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Dis donc tu veux que je te rabattes les oreilles comme à Finn ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kamkil (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 










* 

[/QUOTE]
On a dit pas de bisouilleur ici, nan mé ho  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ca se perd le respect


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

C'est un forum raleur ou SM ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est un forum raleur ou SM ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plutôt râââââââleur ...


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)




----------



## abba zaba (15 Mars 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)




----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas lire des posts où il n'y a rien à lire


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

Arretez de raler pour rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'aime pas lire des posts où il n'y a rien à lire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est exactement ce que je pense en lisant celui-ci !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Arretez de raler pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore un qui vient nous rabattre les oreilles ! Pfffft ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis le week end n'est même pas encore commencé pour moi. Une honte : demain j'ai cours à 9h30 ! Un samedi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Respectent plus rien ces maitres de conférences...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et en plus c'est un cours sur l'apprentissage de la lecture-écriture ! Comme si je ne savais pas lire et écrire à mon âge !


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et encore un qui vient nous rabattre les oreilles ! Pfffft ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis le week end n'est même pas encore commencé pour moi. Une honte : demain j'ai cours à 9h30 ! Un samedi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Respectent plus rien ces maitres de conférences...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et en plus c'est un cours sur l'apprentissage de la lecture-écriture ! Comme si je ne savais pas lire et écrire à mon âge !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux pas emmener mackie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et encore un qui vient nous rabattre les oreilles ! Pfffft ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Je disais pas ca particulierement pour toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et puis le week end n'est même pas encore commencé pour moi. Une honte : demain j'ai cours à 9h30 ! Un samedi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Respectent plus rien ces maitres de conférences...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE] 
La je comprend pourquoi tu rales, c'est vrai quoi, t'es plus en CM1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les cours le samedi devraient etre interdit


----------



## bonpat (15 Mars 2003)

On n'est pas nombreux ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute façon j'aime pas quand on est nombreux.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux pas emmener mackie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mdr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Non je ne donne pas dans le pathologique très lourd !


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On n'est pas nombreux ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute façon j'aime pas quand on est nombreux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La y a plus personne ...


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On n'est pas nombreux ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toute façon j'aime pas quand on est nombreux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On n'est pas nombreux, mais tu es quand même de trop


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

On n'est pas nombreux, mais tu es quand même de trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
On te le fait pas dire !!


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On te le fait pas dire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es encore là toi


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

T'es encore là toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vas nous pourrir encore longtemps le week-end toi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Va donc plutôt te faire belle pour ta soirée niçoise !!_


----------



## krystof (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu vas nous pourrir encore longtemps le week-end toi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Va donc plutôt te faire belle pour ta soirée niçoise !!









* 

[/QUOTE]

Rigolo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des comme toi, j'en mange 12 tous les matins avec mon café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, laisse les grands, va jouer


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2003)

Ça joue encore aux playmobils et ça voudrait donner des leçons...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











°o°


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

Au moins, moi môssieur, je les laisse pas traîner comme tes légo


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Et ça marche vraiment ce truc là ?


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Et ça marche vraiment ce truc là ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Connaissant 'tanplan, ça m'étonnerait


----------



## bonpat (16 Mars 2003)

J'ai vraiment autre chose à faire que de lire vos posts.
Vous ne pourriez pas vous trouver un autre forum.
Merde à la fin


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Connaissant 'tanplan, ça m'étonnerait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Quand vous verrez le nouvel Ipod mardi, vous comprendrez pourquoi !!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai vraiment autre chose à faire que de lire vos posts.
Vous ne pourriez pas vous trouver un autre forum.
Merde à la fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi même, espèce de nouvel iPod du mardi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai vraiment autre chose à faire que de lire vos posts.
Vous ne pourriez pas vous trouver un autre forum.
Merde à la fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Une solution: désabonne-toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Ah bah le voilà Fabienr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On crée un thread pour raler et pfffffffffuiiiiiiiiit : on s'en va sans dire au revoir merci d'être venu


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
On crée un thread pour raler et pfffffffffuiiiiiiiiit : on s'en va sans dire au revoir merci d'être venu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pourtant il est revenu ...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Dehors les opportunistes !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ah bah le voilà Fabienr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On crée un thread pour raler et pfffffffffuiiiiiiiiit : on s'en va sans dire au revoir merci d'être venu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben quoi? J'ai plus le droit de regarder les autres raler?
Non mais on est plus chez soi alors? Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ces histoires? 
Et si j'avais envie de raler en silence? hein? J'ai pasle droit? OK! Ben j'ai compris, je rerale ici et pis c'est tout.
Marre à la fin.


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Y avait moins de bruit quand t'étais pas là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant, pour dormir, bonjour !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y avait moins de bruit quand t'étais pas là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maintenant, pour dormir, bonjour !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Faudrait savoir! On me réclame à cor et à cris et quand je suis là, on me dit que je suis buyant...
pour un peu je ferais la tête


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Faudrait savoir! On me réclame à cor et à cris et quand je suis là, on me dit que je suis buyant...
pour un peu je ferais la tête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et voilà... Ça veut jouer les raleurs et ça fait sa chochote !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et voilà... Ça veut jouer les raleurs et ça fait sa chochote !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
GRRRRROOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR  (grognement très énervé)
Tu vas voir si je suis une chochotte.
T'aaar ta gueule!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Ben tu vois quand tu veux...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_C'est sûr que pour la sieste maintenant, c'est vraiment foutu !!_


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

mais y m'fait de la provoc!!!!
zi va j'vais t'nicker ta tête à ouat!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Même pas peur le nain !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

Des insultes en plus?
Ah la petitesse d'esprit!!!
Fi et diantre!
Je préfère ignorer...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

Ah ben voila.
Même plus capable de répondre, hein???
Ben puisque c'est comme ça, je vais me faire une choucroute et on reprendra demain.
Non mais...


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * Des insultes en plus?
Ah la petitesse d'esprit!!!
Fi et diantre!
Je préfère ignorer...  * 

[/QUOTE]
... Et c'est pas la peine de me sortir tes tirades de théâtre, ça m'intimide pas !! 
Faucheur de paquerettes !!
Champignon de lavabo !!
Soupape de diesel !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> *
Ben puisque c'est comme ça, je vais me faire une choucroute et on reprendra demain.
Non mais...  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est ça, et après, MÔssieur viendra nous parler de ses flatulences...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)




----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

C'est vrai qu'il est vigoureux le bestiaux !!!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]
Bel exemple pour la jeunesse qui fréquente ces forums !!
Ha bravo !!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Bel exemple pour la jeunesse qui fréquente ces forums !!
Ha bravo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et encore y a pas le nuage ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Bel exemple pour la jeunesse qui fréquente ces forums !!
Ha bravo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Salut les D'jeun's


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Salut les D'jeun's



* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon dieu !! Que de subversion...!!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mon dieu !! Que de subversion...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

pas plus pour le moment


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fabienr:</font><hr />Ah ben voila.
Même plus capable de répondre, hein???
Ben puisque c'est comme ça, je vais me faire une choucroute et on reprendra demain.
Non mais...  

[/QUOTE] 

Bah c'est çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'as qu'à manger comme moi en plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Monsieur fait du plagiat de repas en plus (bon j'y retourne y a Buffy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *   (bon j'y retourne y a Buffy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu regardes quand meme pas cette daube


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mon dieu !! Que de subversion...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dirais plutôt pas plus que d'habitude ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu regardes quand meme pas cette daube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'aime bien la daube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus qu'une choucroute tout compte fait.....


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Moi j'aime bien la daube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus qu'une choucroute tout compte fait..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Mouarfff !!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Moi j'aime bien la daube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus qu'une choucroute tout compte fait..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah non vive la choucroute !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Plus personne à cette heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas une âme pour raler ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Puisque c'est çà, je m'en vais me coucher !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
... Et c'est pas la peine de me sortir tes tirades de théâtre, ça m'intimide pas !! 
Faucheur de paquerettes !!
Champignon de lavabo !!
Soupape de diesel !!

















* 

[/QUOTE]
Soupape de diesel?
Alors là je m'incline... Je reste muet, je ne sais plus quoi dire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Plus personne à cette heure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas une âme pour raler ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Puisque c'est çà, je m'en vais me coucher ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
On est des raleurs de début desoirée qu'estc e que tu veux...


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Et maintenant les raleurs de midi ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

Sauf que c'est midi passé


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Sauf que c'est midi passé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, on sait lire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mars 2003)

C'est pas le cas de tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

Bon c'est quand qu'on mange ???  Le p'tit déj' est prêt depuis 12h !!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

c'est malin, maintenant c'est froid !!


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * Bon c'est quand qu'on mange ???  Le p'tit déj' est prêt depuis 12h !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as eu le temps de le préparer en te levant à 11h00 !?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Café bouillu, café foutu !!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (17 Mars 2003)

Marre du marc de café (c'est tout...)


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Tu parles meilleur à Marc toi, Oh !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu parles meilleur à Marc toi, Oh !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Sophie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle compte pour du beurre ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)




----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma Golf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Ouais ! "Que c'est pourtant facile de ne pas se tromper !"


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ouais ! "Que c'est pourtant facile de ne pas se tromper !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu devrais t'en inspirer plus souvent


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit ma Golf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Il sent mauvais ton diesel !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)




----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il sent mauvais ton diesel !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas mon diesel qui sent mauvais. Tu as le nez trop près du......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Ras le bol des dimanches soirs qui sentent mauvais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore une histoire de diesel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Et puis ce stage qui m'emm....


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et puis ce stage qui m'emm....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui et bien tu emmerdes tout le monde avec ton stage...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Oui et bien tu emmerdes tout le monde avec ton stage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

au moins je le fais avec quelque chose MOI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toi c'est tout court !


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas mon diesel qui sent mauvais. Tu as le nez trop près du...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
Du tien, je sais... C'est une horreur !!


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Du tien, je sais... C'est une horreur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours le nez où y faut pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu peux pas t'occuper de tes affaires un peu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * c'est malin, maintenant c'est froid !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

pas grave..  le p'tit déj' était déjà froid !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
T'as eu le temps de le préparer en te levant à 11h00 !?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est sûr, c'est sûr mon Bonpat et même plus... 
eu le temps d'aller chercher les croissants à la boulangerie d'la gare (et là ça grimpe),
puis redescendre me balader au bord du lac  en mangeant un croissant 
puis remonter à l'appart' pour mettre la table, etc... et attendre... 16h !!! 
c'est pas une heure ça pour un p'tit déj' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la patience à des limites


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Café bouillu, café foutu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

heureusement que non, grâce à la Nespresso


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2003)

et le souper c'est pour quand ?  23h ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bien maintenant que vous savez tout ! 
j'me valse d'ici, nan mais... j'ai pas que ça à faire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










bonne continuation à tous !  continuez comme ça !


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

c'est sûr, c'est sûr mon Bonpat et même plus... 
eu le temps d'aller chercher les croissants à la boulangerie d'la gare (et là ça grimpe),
puis redescendre me balader au bord du lac  en mangeant un croissant 
puis remonter à l'appart' pour mettre la table, etc... et attendre... 16h !!! 
c'est pas une heure ça pour un p'tit déj' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la patience à des limites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Personne ne m'a dit pourquoi 16h00  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Merci, on sait lire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Personne ne m'a dit pourquoi 16h00  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * C'est pas le cas de tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Personne ne m'a dit pourquoi 16h00  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben parce que ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2003)

Parce que quoi?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Parce que quoi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben parce que ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2003)

Ouais mais euh bon quand même faut dire c'est pas tout ça... 

En attendant, pas bien de contourner le sujet


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

Moi j'suis pas content que le beru il me laisse pas detourner le sujet ! d'abord ! Voila .. maintenant je rale


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

Attention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les MGZ débarquent ils sont pas contents !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

wwwaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaa !

oué gro ! g cro!sé 1 pov noub su mirc tou a l'hure ... pa encor un g4mer !


----------



## kamkil (17 Mars 2003)

Ah non!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Je ne pouvais pas passer une bonne semaine sans passer raler un bon coup ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marre de tous ces raleurs qui font que poster et que j'y arrive po à suivre


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Marre aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * wwwaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaa !
oué gro ! g cro!sé 1 pov noub su mirc tou a l'hure ... pa encor un g4mer !   * 

[/QUOTE]

Enlève le chewing gum que tu as dans la bouche on comprend rien !


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Enlève le chewing gum que tu as dans la bouche on comprend rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est un bretzel bush !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Enlève le chewing gum que tu as dans la bouche on comprend rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ça la plèbe... On vient partager un peu de nos immenses connaissances avec, et on se fait recevoir n'importe comment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Connaissent pas le bonheur qu'on leur fait rien que par notre présence...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Moi j'suis pas content que le beru il me laisse pas detourner le sujet ! d'abord ! Voila .. maintenant je rale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Pis d'abord toi, si j'étais pas là pour te donner une éducation rigoureuse, tu serais dans le ruisseau actuellement à vendre des railguns en papier à des touristes japonais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfffft... Aucune reconnaissance... 'Porte nawak ces djeunz du jour d'aujourd'hui


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

C'est ça la plèbe... On vient partager un peu de nos immenses connaissances avec, et on se fait recevoir n'importe comment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Connaissent pas le bonheur qu'on leur fait rien que par notre présence...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh non tu resteras le bienfaiteur inconnu !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2003)

Scandaleux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca ne peut plus durer, je vais faire une manifestation de Bastille à République... Tout seul, avec une pancarte...

++
Beru pas content


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * Scandaleux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca ne peut plus durer, je vais faire une manifestation de Bastille à République... Tout seul, avec une pancarte...

++
Beru pas content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu y serais allé samedi, il devait y avoir du monde ...


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Moi j'aime pas les pancartes !!


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tu y serais allé samedi, il devait y avoir du monde ...




* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de politique s'il vous plaît. On vous l'a déjà dit


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Pas de politique s'il vous plaît. On vous l'a déjà dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai rien précisé ! C'était peut-être des touristes, ou des singes, ou des ET ...


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai rien précisé ! C'était peut-être des touristes, ou des singes, ou des ET ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ou les trois à la fois tant qu'on y est


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ou les trois à la fois tant qu'on y est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me disais bien qu'ils avaient une tronche bizarre ...


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Je me disais bien qu'ils avaient une tronche bizarre ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils ressemblaient pas à ça, par hasard :


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 















* 

[/QUOTE]









_rentres à la maison tout de suite toi !!_


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 









rentres à la maison tout de suite toi !!









* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan. Maman est alcoolique et papa me frappe


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ils ressemblaient pas à ça, par hasard :
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Possible mais pas certains ...


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Nan. Maman est alcoolique et papa me frappe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas à toi qu'je cause... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'est à mon avatar !!


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

M'a pas l'air très bien éduqué ton avatar. Tu devrais revoir ça d'un peu plus près


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mars 2003)




----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde, je viens de faire tomber ma bouteille d'huile d'olive dans la cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































ça soulage de le dire


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde, je viens de faire tomber ma bouteille d'huile d'olive dans la cuisine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































ça soulage de le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































* 

[/QUOTE]
Et qui est-ce qui va encore se taper le ménage ?!


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

De toute façon, j'ai toujours trouvé tes salades un peu grasses


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et qui est-ce qui va encore se taper le ménage ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]





 A ton avis


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * De toute façon, j'ai toujours trouvé tes salades un peu grasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

L'huile d'olive, Monsieur, ce n'est pas de la graisse, c'est un accompagnement


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerde, je viens de faire tomber ma bouteille d'huile d'olive dans la cuisine  * 

[/QUOTE]

de quel moulin ?

Maussane, Fontvielle ?

de Toscane

de Nyons ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Et quand je pense qu'il y en a qui disent que je casse rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vraiment n'importante quoi


----------



## krystof (18 Mars 2003)

Quand je te dis que tu en mets toujours trop


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

de quel moulin ?

Maussane, Fontvielle ?

de Toscane

de Nyons ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Parce qu'en fonction de la provenance c'est plus facile à nettoyer


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Heureusement, j'en ai toujours une bouteille d'avance


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Parce qu'en fonction de la provenance c'est plus facile à nettoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

non mais c'est plus ou moins dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mois j'ai une nette préférence pour celle du moulin de Maussane de maître cornille, quoiqu'une une de Nyons,....


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non mais c'est plus ou moins dommage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mois j'ai une nette préférence pour celle du moulin de Maussane de maître cornille, quoiqu'une une de Nyons,....  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et celle de Mikonos ?! Elle est à jeter peut-être ?!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et celle de Mikonos ?! Elle est à jeter peut-être ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens je l'avais oubliée


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Heureusement, j'en ai toujours une bouteille d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi t'as pas précisé "une bouteille *d'huile* ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Parce qu'en fonction de la provenance c'est plus facile à nettoyer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'est arrivé aussi avec une bouteille Carapelli ... Quelle galère à nettoyer !!!


A New Vet In Town


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi t'as pas précisé "une bouteille d'huile ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

parce qu'il pensait à une bouteille de vaseline


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca m'est arrivé aussi avec une bouteille Carapelli ... Quelle galère à nettoyer !!!
* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut mettre de la farine dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne surtout pas nettoyer à l'éponge !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Tiens en fait ...et puis non je râle pas j'ai pas envie à cet instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain peut-être avec mon stage de daube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais là non, j'ai pas envie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah si en fait : y a Bouboucheka à la TV


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

parce qu'il pensait à une bouteille de vaseline  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais bien que la saint-Patrick excuse beaucoup de choses mais c'est la saint-Cyrille maintenant et je te rappelle que le message d'origine était d'elle : Barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Remarque, moi, ce que j'en dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est juste mon côté scientifique qui me fait causer.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Tiens en fait ...et puis non je râle pas j'ai pas envie à cet instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Demain peut-être avec mon stage de daube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais là non, j'ai pas envie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'aimes pas la daube, Finn ?  c'est excellent, la daube  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
ah si en fait : y a Bouboucheka à la TV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout à l'heure, il y avait le trio HUM (Humair, Urtreger, Michelot) sur Jazz6. Vu que j'étais occupé, j'ai pas tout suivi, mais je les ai aussi vus sur scène et c'est toujours à mon goût. À mon avis, c'était plus intéressant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

J'préfère la choucroute...quoi que...en fait je sais plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BARBAJOSA, moi ce que j'aime c'est la truffade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain, à 12h00 je la veux !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et qui est-ce qui va encore se taper le ménage ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah bon? vous vivez enxemble Barabarella et toi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et celle de Mikonos ?! Elle est à jeter peut-être ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas en cuisine qu'on l'utilise celle-là!!!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Ah bon? vous vivez enxemble Barabarella et toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
On fait cuisine à part, et heureusement, elle est tellement maladroite...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas en cuisine qu'on l'utilise celle-là!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
SI MÔssieur !! Pour les champignons !! Farpaitement !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
SI MÔssieur !! Pour les champignons !! Farpaitement !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu fous de l'huile sur ton champignon à Mikonos?
Ah ben j'aurais pas cru!!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ben j'aurais pas cru!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
pas "cru", à l'huile d'olive !! On arrête pas de le te dire !!
T'es bouché ou quoi donc que c'est donc encore ?!


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * BARBAJOSA, moi ce que j'aime c'est la truffade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain, à 12h00 je la veux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Sûr qu'une truffade, ça va te remettre d'aplomb  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais le mieux, c'est de commencer par des manouls au vin blanc vers 7h du mat.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Tu fous de l'huile sur ton champignon à Mikonos?
* 

[/QUOTE]

La quatrième devinette déteind sur les raleurs


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

La quatrième devinette déteind sur les raleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est l'effet huile d'olive de barbarella !! 
Elle en a foutu partout hier alors forcement, ça glisse de partout !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est l'effet huile d'olive de barbarella !! 
Elle en a foutu partout hier alors forcement, ça glisse de partout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, Ca glisse au pays des merveilles!!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Oui, Ca glisse au pays des merveilles!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Obsédé !!


----------



## krystof (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Obsédé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi même


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

Et alors ?!


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

Si je vous disait tout ce qui m'énerve ... ça m'énerverait encore plus.


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

j'aime pas le nouvel avatar de 'tanplan.


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * j'aime pas le nouvel avatar de 'tanplan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça tombe bien, j'ai jamais aimé le tien !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * j'aime pas le nouvel avatar de 'tanplan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

moi idem !


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ça tombe bien, j'ai jamais aimé le tien !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais moi non plus j'aime pas le mien. Alors ton avis j'm'en fous complétement.


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * j'aime pas le nouvel avatar de 'tanplan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
Et pourquoi donc d'abord ?


----------



## krystof (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et pourquoi donc d'abord ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il a un petit côté militaire qui ne me plaît pas trop. Surtout en ce moment


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il a un petit côté militaire qui ne me plaît pas trop. Surtout en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

ouais et en plus il me fatigue déjà


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que je te parle des "corses" moi ?!


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* 

moi idem !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De tout façon même Oupsy elle aime pas et Oupsy elle est que gentille, alors ça veut dire que tu peux en faire des cercueils pour mouches mortes de ton avatar, non mais !


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

ouais et en plus il me fatigue déjà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Rien que pour ça je vais le garder tient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_Donald Sutherland, "M.A.S.H.", vous connaissiez pas ?
Si ça c'est pro-militariste, je demande l'asile politique au Texas !!_


----------



## krystof (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Donald Sutherland, "M.A.S.H.", vous connaissiez pas ?
Si ça c'est pro-militariste, je demande l'asile politique au Texas !!












* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais là, il s'agit de 'tanplan dans MacG. Rien à voir


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et pourquoi donc d'abord ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on s'en fou du pourquoi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan, franchement, j'te le dis ça comme entre nous, j'préférais largement le précédent, l'autre l'était plus drôle


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

M'en fiche d'abord !! Na !!


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * M'en fiche d'abord !! Na !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouai, bah franchement, c'était quand même mieux avant :






Cette manie de tout changer comme ça


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

Armelle et Oupsy sont des enquiquineuses


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Ouai, bah franchement, c'était quand même mieux avant : 



Cette manie de tout changer comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
















Faut arrêter la suze mon ami !!


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
















Faut arrêter la suze mon ami !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

On fait marche arrière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a peur des représailles


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Armelle et Oupsy sont des enquiquineuses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, ne fais pas de caprices  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et finis ton devoir, sinon bonpat, il ne te donnera pas de chocolat pour ton goûter. Non, mais


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

On fait marche arrière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on a peur des représailles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Faudrait savoir hein ?!
Vous l'aimez pas ou vous l'aimez ?
Non mais hooOOOO !! C'est vrai quoi !!


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Faudrait savoir hein ?!
Vous l'aimez pas ou vous l'aimez ?
Non mais hooOOOO !! C'est vrai quoi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah en fait, on s'en moque un peu. On voudrait juste que t'arrêtes de changer toutes les 5 minutes. C'est vrai quoi, un peu d'ordre et de discipline nom de dieu


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

Pfff !! P'tit râleur !!


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pfff !! P'tit râleur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Un peu léger comme réplique. Je suis déçu, tu peux mieux faire


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

On voit bien que c'est pas toi qui est resté sous le casque plus d'une heure pour refaire ma teinture !!


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

Sous le casque, faut s'occuper. Genre lectures (gala, voici, france dimanche...). Au moins le temps passe plus vite et on n'est pas obligé de supporter tes humeurs.


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

Y-a qu'à voir ta trombine, on comprend tout de suite.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

'tanplan c'est vraiment une tapette, deux personnes se foutent de sa gueule et il change d'avatar.


----------



## krystof (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 'tanplan c'est vraiment une tapette, deux personnes se foutent de sa gueule et il change d'avatar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi qui croyait qu'il avait du caractère


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Moi qui croyait qu'il avait du caractère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas du camembert coeur de lion !


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bah en fait, on s'en moque un peu. On voudrait juste que t'arrêtes de changer toutes les 5 minutes. C'est vrai quoi, un peu d'ordre et de discipline nom de dieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis d'accord avec toi et pourtant j'aime pas être d'accord avec les autres


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

Passionnant !


----------



## barbarella (21 Mars 2003)

Pour 'tanplan   Contre les insectes et parasites


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Arretez de raler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il est tres bien celui-ci


----------



## melaure (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas du camembert coeur de lion ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non un munster qui court ...


----------



## steph75 (21 Mars 2003)

Moi je râle parce que y a pas de soleil sur panam aujourd'hui.
Et celui sui me dis qu'il s'en fou, Tar ta geule à la récrée !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2003)

Tanplan, j'en ai un autre à te proposer:


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

Je pense que vous n'avez pas bien compris le sens de mon avatar, ou du moins mal interprété. Quel importance puisqu'il est maintenant censuré par l'administration de MacG.
C'était provocateur je l'admet. Pas de très bon goût, ça reste à discuter, mais pas ici comme on le sait tous.
Je suis juste un peu deçu que vous l'ayez tous pris au premier degré, que vous soyez un peu trop politiquement-correct, sur cette image du moins. Evidement, avec un gros "stop" dessus, je correspondait mieux aux critères d'opinions du moment, quoique c'était encore interprétable différemment, et surtout, pour le coup, plus politique, puisque "partisant"...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mars 2003)

'tanplan, je crois que tu prends mal les choses...
On peut nous aussi faire du second degré. Ton avatar à tête d'abruti est au moins aussi "dénonçant" que n'importe quel propos anti-guerre


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

Soit. Mais je ne le vois plus et je ne peux le changer, donc tout le monde ne l'a pas pris au second degré comme toi.


----------



## benjamin (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je pense que vous n'avez pas bien compris le sens de mon avatar, ou du moins mal interprété. Quel importance puisqu'il est maintenant censuré par l'administration de MacG.  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai dû rater un épisode


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai dû rater un épisode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vois mon avatar ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, je vois une icône de fichier (pas brisée l'icône) à la place...
Et quand je veux l'éditer dans mon profil, j'ai toujours cette même icone avec un astérisque à côté.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je pense que vous n'avez pas bien compris le sens de mon avatar, ou du moins mal interprété. Quel importance puisqu'il est maintenant censuré par l'administration de MacG.
C'était provocateur je l'admet. Pas de très bon goût, ça reste à discuter, mais pas ici comme on le sait tous.
Je suis juste un peu deçu que vous l'ayez tous pris au premier degré, que vous soyez un peu trop politiquement-correct, sur cette image du moins. Evidement, avec un gros "stop" dessus, je correspondait mieux aux critères d'opinions du moment, quoique c'était encore interprétable différemment, et surtout, pour le coup, plus politique, puisque "partisant"...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pince moi, je rêve. Lequel de tes avatars a été censuré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celui avec Donald Sudtherland (pas sûr de l'othographe).
Je n'espère vraiment pas.

Si je ne voulais pas que tu changes d'avatar c'est que je me précipite toujours sur tes posts pour les lire et que je les repère mieux avec la tête bleue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu connais mon opinion sur la censure, mais je me suis promis (après un mail reçu) de ne plus faire chier les modos (un plutôt) par des petites phrases à la con qui ne construisent pas grand chose.

J'avoue que ma promesse me coûte.


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Pince moi, je rêve. Lequel de tes avatars a été censuré ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Celui avec Donald Sudtherland (pas sûr de l'othographe).
Je n'espère vraiment pas.

Si je ne voulais pas que tu changes d'avatar c'est que je me précipite toujours sur tes posts pour les lire et que je les repère mieux avec la tête bleue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu connais mon opinion sur la censure, mais je me suis promis (après un mail reçu) de ne plus faire chier les modos (un plutôt) par des petites phrases à la con qui ne construisent pas grand chose.

J'avoue que ma promesse me coûte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas celui-là, un autre mis en ligne ce matin (la tronche de chien de dieu outre-atlantique avec des parasites qui brouillait l'image).

Pour ce qui est des promesses... T'aurais pas dû.


----------



## bonpat (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Pas celui-là, un autre mis en ligne ce matin (la tronche de chien de dieu outre-atlantique avec des parasites qui brouillait l'image).* 

[/QUOTE]

cela doit tout simplement être un problème technique. tu poste donc au mauvais endroit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cet avatar n'avait rien de choquant, ni de politiquement incorrect, ni rien d'ailleurs.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Pour ce qui est des promesses... T'aurais pas dû. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu sais avec les femmes ...


----------



## nato kino (21 Mars 2003)

Comment vous trouvez le nouveau ?


----------



## bonpat (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Comment vous trouvez le nouveau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















* 

[/QUOTE]

et bien nul comme les autres.


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Comment vous trouvez le nouveau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais en changer assez vite


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais en changer assez vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et si je pouvais retrouver l'ancien aussi assez vite, ça serait bien, merci.


----------



## benjamin (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et si je pouvais retrouver l'ancien aussi assez vite, ça serait bien, merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je n'ai pas bien compris ton problème, sauf l'histoire du lien que tu vois cassé, et que nous voyons normalement. J'ai toujours vu ton avatar, même ce matin.

Peux-tu me donner l'url de cette image, s'il-te-plaît.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Ca y est ils ont fini les jumeaux ?


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Je n'ai pas bien compris ton problème, sauf l'histoire du lien que tu vois cassé, et que nous voyons normalement. J'ai toujours vu ton avatar, même ce matin.

Peux-tu me donner l'url de cette image, s'il-te-plaît.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème...
Je t'ai envoyé un MP.
Quand tu auras le temps, dis moi ce que cela donne, merci.


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je t'ai envoyé un MP.
b] 

[/QUOTE]

MP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Military Police  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'en étais sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Comment vous trouvez le nouveau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
j'aime pas arno


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais en changer assez vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'aimes pas les présidents ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Bon ben c'est reviendu, pour le plaisir de tous.
Mes excuses à Ben-thoustra pour lui avoir emprunté son avatar quelques heures, je ne pense pas l'avoir trop déshonoré... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je mène mon enquête avec ben-thoustra et les pistes s'orientent vers les navigateurs, ou mon FAI, on ne sait pas encore... _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2003)

qui c'est qu'a piqué la tête bleu de notre 'tanplan ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










didjiu !! si j'le chope celui-là ça va barder !!!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

Encore un coup des maudits hackers !!


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * qui c'est qu'a piqué la tête bleu de notre 'tanplan ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

_"Prochainement sur vos écrans..."_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On pourrait pas fermer ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu pourrais pas fermer ta _ _ _ _ _  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi tu dis ca


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi tu dis ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux que je développe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux que je développe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

mes photos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui je veux bien


----------



## kamkil (22 Mars 2003)

Ouais
D'ailleurs ca fait un peu trop cher 2 euros/photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et j'avait dit brillant pas mat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quoi encore ce boulot de merde que tu nous a fait? On croirait que t'es allé dans une certaine fnac service


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

Faut passer au numérique mon gars. Tu as un train de retard


----------



## kamkil (22 Mars 2003)

Et j'imprime sur ma Style Writer II, c'est ça?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pffff


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Et j'imprime sur ma Style Writer II, c'est ça?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur ton fax tant que tu y es


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Et j'imprime sur ma Style Writer II, c'est ça?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Pffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Yep


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Yep  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

3 lettres c'est tout ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peut mieux faire !


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2003)

J'en ai plein les bottes de tous ces sondages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On ne peut plus penser en paix, on culpabilise sur tout  : ai-je bien répondu ?


----------



## krystof (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ai-je bien répondu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

Y a pas beaucoup de raleurs en ce moment


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Y a pas beaucoup de raleurs en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'anticipe la réponse : toi, on t'a rien demandé.


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Y a pas beaucoup de raleurs en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Et c'est tant mieux !!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Y a pas beaucoup de raleurs en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me reserve et j'essaye de me contenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis si je rale apres on va dire : ah GlobalCut, il est jamais content et patati et patata et nominé au F***** d'or...

Alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a qui sait


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Je me reserve et j'essaye de me contenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis si je rale apres on va dire : ah GlobalCut, il est jamais content et patati et patata et nominé au F***** d'or...

Alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a qui sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il est pas là bonpat ?
Pourtant...


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Je me reserve et j'essaye de me contenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis si je rale apres on va dire : ah GlobalCut, il est jamais content et patati et patata et nominé au F***** d'or...

Alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a qui sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà, pas content !


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Je me reserve et j'essaye de me contenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis si je rale apres on va dire : ah GlobalCut, il est jamais content et patati et patata et nominé au F***** d'or...

Alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a qui sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah GlobalCut, il est jamais content


----------



## barbarella (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

ah GlobalCut, il est jamais content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

et patati et patata


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

rien n'a changé


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

et patati et patata  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et nominé au F****** d'or


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

Fait pas beau ce matin !!


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Fait pas beau ce matin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De toute façon, j'aime pas quand il fait beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand il fait pas beau non plus


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Fait pas beau ce matin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Debout à 9h40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourquoi pas midi tant que tu y es


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Debout à 9h40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourquoi pas midi tant que tu y es  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Le tunnel était fermé pour travaux !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

Ras le bol des familles qui viennent poster en coeur au bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




manque plus que le chien


----------



## nato kino (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
manque plus que le chien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et la belle-mère !!


----------



## bebert (28 Mars 2003)

JE HAIS LES AVIONS !


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * JE HAIS LES AVIONS !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Même pas ceux d'American Airlines ?


----------



## krystof (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * JE HAIS LES AVIONS !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Prends le train


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ras le bol des familles qui viennent poster en coeur au bar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




manque plus que le chien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas les chiens


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

J'aime pas les films de gladiateur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

Marre des modérateurs qui effacent mes sujets "inopinément" !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

*ù%:+ de SPSS installé qui m'a foutu jaguar en l'air  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ras le bol des DD remplis qui vous foutent des kernels panics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RAS le bol de devoir réinitialiser encore une fois.

RAS LE BOL


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

Globalcut, t'as un concurant sérieux pour ton prochain MacG d'or !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Grrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Globalcut, t'as un concurant sérieux pour ton prochain MacG d'or !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis de tout coeur avec lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vas-y Finn post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fait chier, t'as raison


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Grrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je suis de tout coeur avec lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vas-y Finn post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fait chier, t'as raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais j'ai pas envie de devenir le plus gros râleur du coin moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te laisse ton prix ou ta nomination, je sais plus.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Même pas fichu de raler correctement :












































































































Là c'est mieux !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Mais j'ai pas envie de devenir le plus gros râleur du coin moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te laisse ton prix ou ta nomination, je sais plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'en veux pas de cette m---- ;p


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Même pas fichu de raler correctement :












































































































Là c'est mieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

meme pas mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Si ca continue ce thread va tourner au jeu du "c'est moi qui ait la plus grosse"...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Si ca continue ce thread va tourner au jeu du "c'est moi qui ait la plus grosse"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 pas de ca ici


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

y'a des enfants qui trainent dans le coin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * y'a des enfants qui trainent dans le coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui ca ? Tristan ?
enfin je veux dire Glad. Enfin le fils de bonpat.


Et puis il nous les brise menu l'autre a changer de pseudo toutes les 2 secondes


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Qui ca ? Tristan ?
enfin je veux dire Glad. Enfin le fils de bonpat.


Et puis il nous les brise menu l'autre a changer de pseudo toutes les 2 secondes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qui ca


----------



## bonpat (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Si ca continue ce thread va tourner au jeu du "c'est moi qui ait la plus grosse"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
Faites que les enfants qui traînent ici, n'en ont pas une plus grosse...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Faites que les enfants qui traînent ici, n'en ont pas une plus grosse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est le forum des raleurs ici


----------



## krystof (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est le forum des raleurs ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






 Exactement, alors passe ton chemin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Laisse nous raler tranquille


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Pfffffffffffuitt : plus personne, çà y est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci de fermer la porte en sortant, il y a des frileux ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis merci de prévenir quand vous partez, histoire que je radote pas tout seul. Non mais !


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

Si tu pouvais baisser le son de ta télé en même temps, sans trop te déranger.
L'inspecteur Derrick, je suis pas trop fan


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mars 2003)

Ca vient pas de chez moi en tout cas !
Et puis à l'heure ou je poste çà m'étonnerait que je regarde Derrick, Colombo ou le renard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et toc !


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

Ici, c'est le forum des raleurs. Alors ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu évites.


----------



## nato kino (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ici, c'est le forum des raleurs. Alors ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu évites.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 











































* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca m'aurait étonné que monsieur ne fasse pas une réflexion contradictoire.


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

J'aime pas les raleurs


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

J'aime pas ceux qu'aiment pas les raleurs.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas les raleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te répètes !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ici, c'est le forum des raleurs. Alors ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu évites.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je fais ce que je veux avec mes smileys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 : parce que je le vaux bien !


----------



## nato kino (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas ceux qu'aiment pas les raleurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Et moi j'aime pas les taxeurs !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2003)

Putain
4 jours bloqué par Noos, pas moyen de lire ni d'envoyer un mail, sont vraiment trop nazes chez Noos.
je les ai insulté au téléphone, comme qujoi je peux râler ailleurs que par mail!!


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * Putain
4 jours bloqué par Noos, pas moyen de lire ni d'envoyer un mail, sont vraiment trop nazes chez Noos.
je les ai insulté au téléphone, comme qujoi je peux râler ailleurs que par mail!!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Moi, j'étais content de ne pas te voir poster


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Moi, j'étais content de ne pas te voir poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas de toi cette réponse?


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Moi, j'étais content de ne pas te voir poster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Toujours le mot qui fait plaisir bonpat


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2003)

J'aime pas les poissons d'avril.


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas les poissons d'avril.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
le poisson, c'est vendredi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ils ont enfin sorti un nouvel Ipod ?_


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ils ont enfin sorti un nouvel Ipod ?










* 

[/QUOTE]
Je l'ai vu.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je l'ai vu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas moi alors boucle la !


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je l'ai vu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon c...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Mon c... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Global ? C'est bien toi ?


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Global ? C'est bien toi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan ! C'était pas "mon Cut"...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Nan ! C'était pas "mon Cut"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a mon "cut" et montcuq


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a mon "cut" et montcuq












* 

[/QUOTE]

Et ça t'amuses de montrer une carte de Montcuq ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Et ça t'amuses de montrer une carte de Montcuq ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh çà va ! Pas la peine de faire ta mijorée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'aurais dit quelque chose si j'avais montré  l'arrêt de Moncuq ? Non alors, poupougne !


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2003)

Je me souviens très bien de l'interview de Daniel Prévot et du maire de Montcuq ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Je me souviens très bien de l'interview de Daniel Prévot et du maire de Montcuq ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi puisque j'y étais !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Je me souviens très bien de l'interview de Daniel Prévot et du maire de Montcuq ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Forcément dès qu'on commence à parler de Moncuq tout le monde rapplique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous voulez quoi une photo ? Une interview ?


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Je me souviens très bien de l'interview de Daniel Prévot et du maire de Montcuq ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi aussi, d'ailleurs on en parle encore (à Montcuq)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

Ouais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis çà veut dire quoi çà " _  des fois là, des fois pas.._" Hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ca veut rien dire oui !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2003)

Vous connaissez Makeu en Afrique Centrale ???????


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

Bon, on a fait le tour de Montcuq, on peut passer à autre chose


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Bon, on a fait le tour de Montcuq, on peut passer à autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf, TheBig m'a devancé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Forcément dès qu'on commence à parler de Moncuq tout le monde rapplique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous voulez quoi une photo ? Une interview ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Et après Montcuq, un petit passage à  Makeu * 

[/QUOTE] 

Bah yiens !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Qu'est ce que je disais déjà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et en plus faut repasser par derrière !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et en plus faut repasser par derrière ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je tiens à préciser que "repasser par derrière" signifiait ici qu'il fallait remédier à l'erreur de thebig........et pas autre chose !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 y en a qu'ont l'esprit mal placés dans le coin .....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, on a fait le tour de Montcuq, on peut passer à autre chose* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pourquoi donc ? Il te plait plait plus Montcuq ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu disais pas çà y a 2 secondes ! hein ?


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

Visiblement, y'a pas un chat, autour de Makeu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Je tiens à préciser que "repasser par derrière" signifiait ici qu'il fallait remédier à l'erreur de thebig........ * 

[/QUOTE]
Désolé, je n'ai jamais demandé que l'on rectifie Makeu, moi !!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Désolé, je n'ai jamais demandé que l'on rectifie Makeu, moi !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah pourtant elle en avait bien besoin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  mouarf mouarf mouarf !


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et pourquoi donc ? Il te plait plait plus Montcuq ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu disais pas çà y a 2 secondes ! hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, revoir Montcuq et mourir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2003)

Si on continue, on va tous se retrouver là :

ici


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Désolé, je n'ai jamais demandé que l'on rectifie Makeu, moi !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Economie locale : Le redressement de Makeu...


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Makeu ne fonctionne pas !
Je reviens de suite..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Si on continue, on va tous se retrouver là :

ici 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Sans compter que les posts s'enchainent  à ......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Avril 2003)

Promis c'est le dernier après je râle !


----------



## abba zaba (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Promis c'est le dernier après je râle ! 















* 

[/QUOTE]






 Alors là,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne savais plus quoi chanter à mon gosse, mais quand même j'hésite...


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)

Ca commence à me chauffer tout ça


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> *





 Ca commence à me chauffer tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Pète un coup t'es tout rouge !


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

j'en ai marre de raler


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * j'en ai marre de raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah on dirait pas !


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

Au chiotte l'arbitre !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Au chiotte l'arbitre !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Attend un peu qu'elle revienne et tu vas voir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle va te passer la b*** au cirage en moins de 2 sec et tu vas pas le voir venir !


----------



## bebert (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Attend un peu qu'elle revienne et tu vas voir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle va te passer la b*** au cirage en moins de 2 sec et tu vas pas le voir venir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça veut dire quoi b*** ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel est le rapport avec Makeu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Promis c'est le dernier après je râle ! 















* 

[/QUOTE]

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non continu comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * j'en ai marre de raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca commence comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merde j'avais dit que...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Avril 2003)

Marre des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui font pas leur boulot correctement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na ! Je le dis et je le pense !


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2003)

Il faut que je pense à changer d'avatar et de pseudo, trop ringard !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Il faut que je pense à changer d'avatar et de pseudo, trop ringard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu dis ça parce que t'es en colère...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Avril 2003)

les cons ca ose tout


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

Hier, mon gosse (2 ans) me disais "Picasso" "Picasso", 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'étais impressionné... 
PFFF ! Tu parles, c'était "Pikatchu"  !


----------



## bebert (5 Avril 2003)

Merde, c'est bientôt le week-end ! Vivement lundi !


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

Merde ! C'est bientôt Pacques, vivement la Trinité


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Avril 2003)

Vite partons à Tobago !


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Vite partons à Tobago ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je venais râler contre ta précédente signature et plouf, tu pouvais pas attendre avant de changer


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je venais râler contre ta précédente signature et plouf, tu pouvais pas attendre avant de changer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Finn a pris un coup de panneau sur la tête


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Il vaut mieux être une grosse grenouille dans une petite mare qu'une petite grenouille dans une grosse mare. * 

[/QUOTE]

Sauf quand vient la sécheresse...


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * 

Sauf quand vient la sécheresse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et vous trouvez ça drôle


----------



## abba zaba (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et vous trouvez ça drôle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Manquerait plus qu'ça...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

Le forum des râleurs c'est ici et pas ailleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PIGÉ ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Le forum des râleurs c'est ici et pas ailleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PIGÉ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon, maintenant il y a des endroits pour râler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est très protocolaire tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah bas le protocole


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Le forum des râleurs c'est ici et pas ailleurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PIGÉ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je râle où je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PIGÉ ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je râle où je veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






PIGÉ ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eb bien ça va mieux, t'es au courant pour le burger ?


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Eb bien ça va mieux, t'es au courant pour le burger ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je soupçonne une tactique des ketchup pour nous déstabiliser.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Oui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je soupçonne une tactique des ketchup pour nous déstabiliser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et Finn est leur complice, ç'est ça quand on est les meilleurs, on n'a ps que des amis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et Finn est leur complice, ç'est ça quand on est les meilleurs, on n'a ps que des amis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là tu te mets le doigt dans le burger ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis le complice de PERSONNE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non mais !


----------



## krystof (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Alors là tu te mets le doigt dans le burger ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne suis le complice de PERSONNE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non mais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

PERSONNE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y jouerait pas dans l'équipe mayo lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Post - 4.


----------



## abba zaba (9 Avril 2003)

Moi j'aime pas les devinettes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Ras le bol du linge qu'est pas fichu de sécher tout seul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Déjà qu'il faut le laver et tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement le progrès !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par abba zaba:</font><hr /> * Moi j'aime pas les devinettes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ras le bol du linge qu'est pas fichu de sécher tout seul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà qu'il faut le laver et tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement le progrès !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ca s'appelle une machine à lave,r mais ne le repete pas


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ras le bol du linge qu'est pas fichu de sécher tout seul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà qu'il faut le laver et tout !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement le progrès !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En attendant, tu pourrais te changer s'il te plaît. Déjà qu'on a le bruit, alors les odeurs...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

ca s'appelle une machine à lave,r mais ne le repete pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui elle lave mais elle ne le sèche pas tout seul ! 

Et puis faudrait étendre le linge selon les vendeurs de machine à laver ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Non mais et puis quoi encore ?

Faudrait le repasser tout seul ? Hein ? Y a pas des machines pour çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

En attendant, tu pourrais te changer s'il te plaît. Déjà qu'on a le bruit, alors les odeurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour les odeurs faut demander à Ouioui c'est lui qui fait les poubelles.

Quand au bruit c'est ce que je me tue à dire ! Elles font trop de bruit ces machines !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Elles font trop de bruit ces machines !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

QU'EST-CE QUE TU DIS ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

QU'EST-CE QUE TU DIS ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non là elle est éteinte la machine : c'est ton sonotone qui n'est pas branché !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demande à TheBig il va te nettoyer le miel pops que t'as mis partout sur l'appareil et il va te réparer tout çà.


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

J'aime pas les céréales.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas les céréales.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah alors c'est quoi çà ?






C'est pas du miel pops qui te sort de l'oreille ?


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

Non. Ca, c'est un gros plan de ton nombril. Si tu pouvais nous épargner les détails, des enfants regardent.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Non. Ca, c'est un gros plan de ton nombril. Si tu pouvais nous épargner les détails, des enfants regardent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Mon nombril n'as pas de cérumen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















A moins que Monsieur ne soit venu y déposer ses saintes sécrétions pendant mon sommeil


PS : je parle de cérumen pour ceux qui ne suivent pas....et il doit y en avoir des ramollis du ciboulot dans le coin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Non. Ca, c'est un gros plan de ton nombril. Si tu pouvais nous épargner les détails, des enfants regardent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu l'explique comment çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Non. Ca, c'est un gros plan de ton nombril. Si tu pouvais nous épargner les détails, des enfants regardent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

encoe un qui fait la sourde oreille !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Si tu pouvais nous épargner les détails, des enfants regardent.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'excusera mais je n'ai pas vu bonpat de la journée il me semble !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Et puis zut à la fin moi j'étais juste venu pousser un


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


Faudrait le repasser tout seul ? Hein ? Y a pas des machines pour çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












mais c'est pas vraiment une machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ca fait aussi d'autres choses


----------



## krystof (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'excusera mais je n'ai pas vu bonpat de la journée il me semble !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, bah laisse le oû il est. J'ai déjà assez à faire avec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

24h sans raler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca presage rien de bon


----------



## Laurent T (10 Avril 2003)

J'EN AI MARRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

De quoi ? J'en sais rien... J'EN AI MARRE DE PAS SAVOIR POURQUOI J'EN AI MARRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * J'EN AI MARRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

De quoi ? J'en sais rien... J'EN AI MARRE DE PAS SAVOIR POURQUOI J'EN AI MARRE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu mets pas les bons smileys, on comprends rien à ton post


----------



## Laurent T (10 Avril 2003)

Et si j'ai pas envie de mettre les bon smileys ?! j'en ai marre des gens qui disent "fais comme ci ou comme ça"


----------



## krystof (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * Et si j'ai pas envie de mettre les bon smileys ?! j'en ai marre des gens qui disent "fais comme ci ou comme ça"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Les gens qui ne respectent pas les règles me fatiguent.


----------



## Laurent T (10 Avril 2003)

Ceux qui posent des règles m'exaspèrent !!!


----------



## kamkil (10 Avril 2003)

Et pis tout le monde n'a pas un quintuple double décimètre


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Faich' encore une journée avant le week-end


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Faich' encore une journée avant le week-end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Parle pour toi


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

Une page et déjà raz le bol !!!


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

Marre de sortir le jeudi soir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Ca fait du bien de le dire


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2003)

Ouais !


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

Non !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2003)

Ce qui est dit est dit !


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

Ce qui est fait n'est plus à faire


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

Fais ce que je dis et pas ce que je fais


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Moi, je m'en fiche !!! ce qui me fait râler, c'est que les threads lus sont indiqués comme non lus et restent désespérément grassouillets - comme je poste en bossant (ou parfois l'inverse), je perds du temps à trier les lus des non lus - et au plus je perds du temps à trier, au moins il me reste de temps pour bosser - et si je ne bosse plus, je ne suis plus payé - et alors, que deviendra ma famille ?????


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Moi, je m'en fiche !!! ce qui me fait râler, c'est que les threads lus sont indiqués comme non lus et restent désespérément grassouillets - comme je poste en bossant (ou parfois l'inverse), je perds du temps à trier les lus des non lus - et au plus je perds du temps à trier, au moins il me reste de temps pour bosser - et si je ne bosse plus, je ne suis plus payé - et alors, que deviendra ma famille ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi c'est idem, voire pareil


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Moi c'est idem, voire pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

du pareil au même


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ce qui est dit est dit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais Finn de retour


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais Finn de retour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bof. Je m'en passerais bien volontiers.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bof. Je m'en passerais bien volontiers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

et vice et versa !!


----------



## bebert (12 Avril 2003)

Bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

Youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! hi hi hi hi hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










demain c'est demain et c'est samedi 12 avril 2005 et pis wala !!

moi je me marre de vous voir tout rouge de colère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











à cio à tous !!! et bon week-end avec qui vous voudrez !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Très bien Oupsy mais là tu râles pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, ca donne pas envie de râler ce que tu dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu t'es trompé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le forum des non-râleurs c'est à coté


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Très bien Oupsy mais là tu râles pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, ca donne pas envie de râler ce que tu dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu t'es trompé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le forum des non-râleurs c'est à coté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
























et patati... et patata... keski faut pas entendre

je râle comme je veux, si je veux et où je veux ! nan ! hi hi hi


----------



## Laurent T (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
























et patati... et patata... keski faut pas entendre

je râle comme je veux, si je veux et où je veux ! nan ! hi hi hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en ai marre des gens qui râlent n'importe comment !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * 

J'en ai marre des gens qui râlent n'importe comment !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce que je me tue à dire, mais selon M'zelle Barbarella je suis trop protozaire parait-il !!!


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ce que je me tue à dire, mais selon M'zelle Barbarella je suis trop protozaire parait-il !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es de trop, simplement.


----------



## tomtom (12 Avril 2003)

'tain de souris qui déconne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu es de trop, simplement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas du tout j'ai ma place ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comfortablement installé près du radiateur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu es de trop, simplement.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est sur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vu tout le cérumen qui se dégage de ton oreille il ne reste plus beaucoup de place dans le coin !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Quand on voit ce qu'on voit et qu'on entend ce qu'on entend......


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

...on f'rait mieux d'rester couché


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Nan !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







....on a raison de penser c'qu'on pense !!!!


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

Et bah moi, je reste couché quand même.


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2003)

Qui a piqué mes chocolats.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Avril 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

JE CRAQUE


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

et vice et versa !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

PAS D'ACCORD!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

PAS D'ACCORD!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Paskkeuuu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Paskkeuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/QUOTE] 

Parce que quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Paskkeuuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]






 Nous voila avancé


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

De quoi j'me mèle?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 je causais a finn


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * De quoi j'me mèle?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 je causais a finn  * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as qu'a faire la gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quote la prochaine fois


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Parce que quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est comme ca! Et d'ailleurs il me semble que ca a assez duré!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

T'as qu'a faire la gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quote la prochaine fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]










P...n, M...e, j'y arrive pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mais bon c'est pas une raison!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## Oizo (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

GRRRRRRR!


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que 1 H 40, c'est vraiment une bonne heure pour râler


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que 1 H 40, c'est vraiment une bonne heure pour râler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'a pas d'heure pour râler


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Y'a pas d'heure pour râler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un manque d'organisation


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Je ne veux surtout pas polémiquer, mais depuis qu'on nous impose des horaires pour le petit déj, l'apéro, le déjeuner, pourquoi pas des horaires pour râler, ça devient le régime militaire ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  ça devient le régime militaire ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien vrai çà !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je ne veux surtout pas polémiquer, mais depuis qu'on nous impose des horaires pour le petit déj, l'apéro, le déjeuner, pourquoi pas des horaires pour râler, ça devient le régime militaire ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh ben justement! J'aimerais bien qu'on ait au moins le droit de raler quand on veux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais alors!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

Je vous demande pardon, mais vous commencez sérieusement à me les briser menues ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en connais qui ont de la chance que je sois une bonne pâte (brisée, bien évidemment, bande de niais !)


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

c'est pour dire ça que tu es passé


----------



## tomtom (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien vrai çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas un militaire ça, l'a les rouflaquettes les cheveux bien trop longs


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * Je vous demande pardon, mais vous commencez sérieusement à me les briser menues ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en connais qui ont de la chance que je sois une bonne pâte (brisée, bien évidemment, bande de niais !) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Viens l'dire ici!!!
P... je sens que ca va C...!


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Viens l'dire ici!!!
P... je sens que ca va C...!









* 

[/QUOTE]






################################


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

pas envie de raler ce soir


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

C'est cool... personne pour raler ce soir


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * C'est cool... personne pour raler ce soir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais c'est cool mais en meme temps ca fait C...
Alors bon... Voila....


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais c'est cool mais en meme temps ca fait C...
Alors bon... Voila....    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Te forces pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu risquerais de te faire mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"aille"


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Te forces pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tu risquerais de te faire mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"aille" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 T'es pas couché toi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vas donc faire un tour dans les bras de morphée elle est de bon conseils


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

 T'es pas couché toi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vas donc faire un tour dans les bras de morphée elle est de bon conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce que je vais faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est bien Morphée


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ce que je vais faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elle est bien Morphée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te la conseille! Une vraie bombe! D'ailleurs je vais la retrouver de ce pas!
Je l'ai vue le premier


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

Prends celle-ci, je prend l'autre


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

Ouais  elle est pas mal aussi...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Ouais  elle est pas mal aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

en tout cas, [avé l'accent] je l'aime bien [/avé l'accent]


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

en tout cas, [/avé l'accent] je l'aime bien [/avé l'accent]  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ouais bon maintenant ca suffit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je fini ma cloppe et tout le monde au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quoi ce bordel!


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ouais bon maintenant ca suffit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je fini ma cloppe et tout le monde au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quoi ce bordel!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Vas pas te coucher faché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vas passer une mauvaise nuit sinon


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Vas pas te coucher faché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vas passer une mauvaise nuit sinon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

M'en fout! Et puis d'abord qu'est que ca peut te f... ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est bien vrai çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]


Pas de ma faute si tu ne sais pas jouer au golf, machin !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Ca vous embeterait de venir faire un tour au  mini-chat de temps à autre !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

Ouais! J'ai pas que ca a faire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais voir l'expo Ousmane Sow c'est autrement plus interessant!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Ouais! J'ai pas que ca a faire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais voir l'expo Ousmane Sow c'est autrement plus interessant!






* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est à Clermont ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Ca vous embeterait de venir faire un tour au  mini-chat de temps à autre !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben si !! Justement !! Ça nous embête !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ben si !! Justement !! Ça nous embête !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi t'es pas un nice people !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et puis enlève ta casquette quand je te parle !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est à Clermont ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A Vichy


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

comme les pastilles pépére


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * comme les pastilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ferais bien d'en prendre!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est surement bon pour ce que tu as!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

Ca viens de son dentiste : il le bourre de Ketchup !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tu ferais bien d'en prendre!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est surement bon pour ce que tu as!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je suces pas de ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

je suces pas de ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a des enfants dans le coin qui viennent tout juste de fêter leur anniversaire ....


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

j'en ai marre


----------



## barbarella (29 Avril 2003)

Quand y'en à marre, y'a Malabar


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

Rien a battre


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Si ca continu y va falloire que ca cesse!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

trés drole


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * trés drole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca se voit que tu manques quelque peu (...) de références!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ca se voit que tu manques quelque peu (...) de références!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non, je manque d'humour ce soir


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

non, je manque d'humour ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben moi faut pas trop m'chercher non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore un commentaire et je tue le chien!


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Encore un commentaire et je tue le chien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je disais pas ca pour toi 'tanplan mais bon quand meme y'en a marre a la fin(n)


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ben moi faut pas trop m'chercher non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Encore un commentaire et je tue le chien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

là je vais pas t'en empecher


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
 mais bon quand meme y'en a marre a la fin(n)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que je viens faire dans cette histoire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il ne me semblait pas avoir demandé quoique ce soit !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce que je viens faire dans cette histoire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il ne me semblait pas avoir demandé quoique ce soit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Justement!


----------



## jeromemac (7 Mai 2003)

JE HAIS KRO$OFT JE HAIS BILL GATES ET J'AIME PAS LE PC!!!!! BOOOOOOYYYCCOOOOTTTT!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























AAAHHH  ça fait du bien !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeromemac:</font><hr /> * JE HAIS KRO$OFT JE HAIS BILL GATES ET J'AIME PAS LE PC!!!!! BOOOOOOYYYCCOOOOTTTT!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























AAAHHH  ça fait du bien !!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut jeromemac ! ça faisait longtemps .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés !!!


----------



## Nephou (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Si ca continu y va falloire que ca cesse!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
"et vous là-bas"
mois je sais m'sieur, moi je sais
même que vous êtes priés de laisser l'état dans les WC où vous l'avez trouvé en entrant
enfin, c'est pas ma faute si "on nous apprend la haine dans nos livres d'histoire", allez , après le bar un p'tit tour au cabarte Ste Lilith ? À moins qu'une 113e cigarette sans dormir ? Non, ça c'est pour le Doc.

Alors, stop ou encore ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Qu'est-ce tu dis Nephou ?


----------



## Nephou (7 Mai 2003)

je dis que y'en a marre de ce manque manifeste de culture jurassienne chez les forumeux du bar macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez, "une p'tite canette, une reniflette, une bonne branlette et puis ciao ! Dodo" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Heu... tu peux aller faire ça ailleurs s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />*Je dis que y'en a marre de ce manque manifeste de culture jurassienne chez les forumeux du bar macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*

[/QUOTE]

Se pourrait-il que Nephou soit tombé sur le mur des chiottes ?
Combien de fois faudra-t-il vous dire de fermer la porte en sortant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merdre à la fin !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * je dis que y'en a marre de ce manque manifeste de culture jurassienne chez les forumeux du bar macgé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez, "une p'tite canette, une reniflette, une bonne branlette et puis ciao ! Dodo" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as oublié "une p'tite fumette" entre canette et reniflette et egalement "une seringuette" entre reniflette et bonne branlette...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quitte a avoir des references (qui ne valent pas plus que ce qu'elles valent) autant les citer correctemet!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












M... alors!


----------



## jeromemac (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Salut jeromemac ! ça faisait longtemps .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

salut amitiés aussi, tu sais sur pc il y'a des périodes comme ça ou y'a plus de taf, c'est peut être les pontium qui aime pas l'hiver


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Sujet du matin : *le perceptron*  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cet cet animal que j'ai jamais vu de ma vie ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah les examens, c'est plus ce que c'était !!!


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Maintenant que tu as les clés du bar, on n'ose plus râler avec toi.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Parce qu'avant on ralait avec moi peut-être ?


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

Avant, nous étions tes amis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pas besoin de râler dans ce cas là.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Je râle là parce que j'ai pas la répartie suffisante pour te répondre !!!


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

On fait moins le malin quand on n'a plus les cartes du burgerquizz entre les mains.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Je vais les ressortir (mes cartes) et on va bien voir


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

M'en fou, j'suis mayo. Le plus fort.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2003)

j'aime pas le vert !!!


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je vai les ressortir (mes cartes) et on va bien voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cherchez l'horreur aurtograffik....


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Je vai les ressortir (mes cartes) et on va bien voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

JE VAI c'est le frère de STEVE VAI excellent guitariste...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * 

Cherchez l'horreur aurtograffik....   * 

[/QUOTE]


Gnagnagna


----------



## FEELGOOD (7 Mai 2003)

Tu sais bien que je suis un triste sir...

Autant que la réputation soit méritée...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Sujet du matin : le perceptron  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cet cet animal que j'ai jamais vu de ma vie ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah les examens, c'est plus ce que c'était !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Perceptron: un peu comme le téléthon mais pour les percepteurs... Et la aussi le chiffre augmente tous les ans


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Perceptron: un peu comme le téléthon mais pour les percepteurs... Et la aussi le chiffre augmente tous les ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vous fait pas un schéma hein ? 

Ca tombe bien j'ai pas su le faire ce matin !!!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

Et puis moi j'en ai marre de tout ces petits etudiants a la C... Depuis la rentrée c'est (de nouveau) impossible de se garer devant chez moi vu que j'habite pres des Facs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MDR.....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

Vu la vieille bagnole que tu as moi j'aurais honte de la laisser dans la rue !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A ta place je trouverais un garage ! Bouh !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

je fais ce que je veux!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

J'en profite pour pousser la sonnette d'alarme (allez hop dehors la sonnette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : Marre des Parcmètres qui prolifèrent autour de la fac et du jardin Lecoq (Libérez l'Otarie du jardin Lecoq !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) comme des fautes de Mackie sur un post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un seul mot : inadmissible !!! (par contre un point positif est qu'elles fonctionnent à l'énergie scolaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, comme quoi  un malheur peut en cacher un train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Komac (8 Mai 2003)

C'EST FINI CE BOUCAN, ON S'ENTEND PLUS RÂLER
(c'était pour rire, lol)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * (c'était pour rire, lol)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas le forum du "c'est pour rire" ici !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le forum des râleurs, les purs et durs avec du poil autour !!!


----------



## Komac (8 Mai 2003)

ça fait ch si on peut plus rire maintenant, grmbl et de plus Saddam Hussein n'a toujours pas été retrouvé et les impôts ont augmenté de 8%, de quoi ce flinguer


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> *  Saddam Hussein n'a toujours pas été retrouvé * 

[/QUOTE]

par contre on sait ou se cache G W Bush et personne ne fait rien!
C'est un scandale!!!


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

par contre on sait ou se cache G W Bush et personne ne fait rien!
C'est un scandale!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]











J'adore, c'est tellement vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zut c'est le forum des râleurs ici, bon ben heu

-crotte?

Pis tien je mets un p'tit smiley rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis deux


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

bon ca va tu te ratrappe pas trop mal mais c'etait limite!


----------



## Komac (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

par contre on sait ou se cache G W Bush et personne ne fait rien!
C'est un scandale!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Envoyons-lui une pleine boîte de Bretzel, il saura qu'en faire gniahaha (rire amer)


----------



## tomtom (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Pis tien je mets un p'tit smiley rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs, pourquoi on dit un smiley quand on parle de celui-ci (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) hein, par définition, un smiley, ça doit sourire.

On devrait plutôt l'appeler un "félageule"

c'est pas logique tout ça.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Komac:</font><hr /> * 

Envoyons-lui une pleine boîte de Bretzel, il saura qu'en faire gniahaha (rire amer)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

'tain! faut jamais ecrire Br...el sur un forum! C'est un des mots clé des ordinateurs de la NSA! On va se faire repérer!!!


----------



## Komac (8 Mai 2003)

lol, arf, haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 oups, désolé grmbl, ch, non de, etc


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

Articule quand tu rales. On comprend rien.


----------



## Komac (9 Mai 2003)

Désolé, je m'étouffe en râlant


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

Alors change de thread


----------



## FEELGOOD (9 Mai 2003)

Quel manque de tolérance navrant...

Tu changes mon biquet.


----------



## krystof (9 Mai 2003)

C'est vrai, j'avoue. On dirait du Feelgood.


----------



## FEELGOOD (9 Mai 2003)

Mouais...


----------



## krystof (11 Mai 2003)

J'aime pas les gens indécis. Exprime toi davantage mon petit.


----------



## iSimon (11 Mai 2003)

J'aimerais pousser un coup de geule  contre Apple...
Quand je joue à l'unique jeu de mon  iPod, et que la "balle", enfin les points, se dirigent en plein dans un coin de l'écran et que ma  raquette est là à l'attendre bien tranquillement ... et bien la "balle" trouve le moyen de traverser ma raquette...
Quel monde de merde...


----------



## jeromemac (12 Mai 2003)

QUAND EST CE QUE MA BOITE PASSE SUR LINUX OU MACOSX !!!!! RAAAAHHHHAAAAAA CA ME GONFLE SES CONNERIES KRO$OFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RAAAAAAHHHHAAAAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















...........
...........
...........
pfiouuu ça fait du bien


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

Le cri Raaaahhhhaaaa n'appartient qu'à Rahan, le seul, l'unique, le vrai. Change de râle s'il te plaît.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le cri Raaaahhhhaaaa n'appartient qu'à Rahan, le seul, l'unique, le vrai. Change de râle s'il te plaît.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et au trot en plus!!!


----------



## legritch (13 Mai 2003)

Merde alors, y'a personne pour me dire d'aller dormir? Je suis fatigué moi...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

vas te coucher!!!


----------



## legritch (13 Mai 2003)

Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Y'a plus de jeunesse! Mais que fais la police!?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par legritch:</font><hr /> * Merci.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Y'a plus de jeunesse! Mais que fais la police!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

En Belgique je sais pas mais en France elle s'en occupe de la jeunesse... en lui confisquant son scooter...


----------



## barbarella (13 Mai 2003)

Et si pour changer vous râliez en couleur


----------



## jeromemac (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Le cri Raaaahhhhaaaa n'appartient qu'à Rahan, le seul, l'unique, le vrai. Change de râle s'il te plaît.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

 RRRAAAAAHHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA   j'fais se que je veux   NA!!!!  non mais oh


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2003)

Salut jeromemac !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais plus croisé...!!! Toujours aussi radical à ce que je constate... hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés !!!


----------



## jeromemac (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Salut jeromemac !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ça faisait longtemps que je ne t'avais plus croisé...!!! Toujours aussi radical à ce que je constate... hihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
salut!
ben on fair s'qu'on peut didonc, il faut bien de temps en temps gueuler un bon coup, ça fait du bien, et ça évite les furoncle au cul...


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeromemac:</font><hr /> * 

 RRRAAAAAHHHHHAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA   j'fais se que je veux   NA!!!!  non mais oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu aimes vraiment le goût du risque. Tant pis pour toi, tu l'auras voulu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il reste de la place au fond du port de Nice.


----------



## Nexka (13 Mai 2003)

Grrrrrrrr Je me suis fait avoir!!! J'avais trouvé un Ibook 900 à 1500 euros, je suis allée a la boutique et tout, mais ct hors taxe, la bonne femme ne me l'avait pas présisé, je suis trop béte et trop degoutée!!!! Snif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc je hurle HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH Crotte!!!!!


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Ils t'ont fait des petits bisous dans le cou ???

Parce que moi quand on me choppe par derrière j'aime bien qu'on me fasse des petits bisous dans le cou....


----------



## krystof (13 Mai 2003)

Le zippeur zippé.


----------



## FEELGOOD (13 Mai 2003)

Passe sous la table.....

Avec les autres...


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu aimes vraiment le goût du risque. Tant pis pour toi, tu l'auras voulu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il reste de la place au fond du port de Nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai des bonnes bouée naturelles ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 j'risque rien.... Si peut être de me retrouver chez les nicepeople.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ARRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! la se sera terrible


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Passe sous la table.....

Avec les autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ça risque de faire mal


----------



## krystof (14 Mai 2003)

Meuh non. A peine une petite arsouille.


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2003)

Allez up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour que kasparov puisse venir geuler


----------



## krystof (1 Juin 2003)

J'aime pas les échecs.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'aime pas les échecs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah justement dans deux coups là t'es mat alors fais gaffe.
A part çà tu ferais bien de mettre un peu d'autobronzant ...


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2003)

Là, tu confonds avec les petits chevaux.
Reviens me voir plus tard, quant tu auras appris.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Là, tu confonds avec les petits chevaux.
Reviens me voir plus tard, quant tu auras appris.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quand tu veux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu prends les blancs ou les noirs ? de toute façon .....


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2003)

Mais qui a eu l'idée de faire remonter ce thread ?


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quand tu veux !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu prends les blancs ou les noirs ? de toute façon .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te laisse choisir, c'est la seule initiative que tu pourras prendre dans le jeu.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2003)

Moi, je râle sur Alèm qui a posté "Prout !" dans le thread des bonjours matinaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je déteste qu'on dise n'importe quoi juste pour dire quelque chose quand on n'a rien d'autre d'intéressant à dire, ce qui est précisément mon cas en ce moment.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La seule différence, c'est que je ne viens pas mélanger mes flatulences avec l'odeur suave du café frais, des croissants et de la joie de vivre qui doit nous permettre de bien démarrer la journée...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, depuis que j'ai lu sa déjection, j'ai l'expression "prout de mammouth" qui me trotte dan la tête et qui ne me quitte plus depuis ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est con, mais ça me revient toutes les 5 minutes et ça m'énerve !!!


----------



## krystof (3 Juin 2003)

Il faut respecter les moyens et les capacités d'expressions de tous.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

Et MDR!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'allais rentrer chez moi dans 2 min et voila qu'il se met a tomber des cordes alors que j'ai eu la super bonne idée de venir bosser a pied ce matin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bien sur j'ai pas de pébroque!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Et MDR!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'allais rentrer chez moi dans 2 min et voila qu'il se met a tomber des cordes alors que j'ai eu la super bonne idée de venir bosser a pied ce matin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et bien sur j'ai pas de pébroque!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et alors ? Tu veux peut-être que je vienne te chercher !!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et alors ? Tu veux peut-être que je vienne te chercher !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec ta poubelle? J'ai un standing moi mÔssieur! Je préfère encore me tremper!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Avec ta poubelle? J'ai un standing moi mÔssieur! Je préfère encore me tremper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis zut !! T'avais qu'à prendre ton ciré jaune !!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et puis zut !! T'avais qu'à prendre ton ciré jaune !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plutot un sous-marin jaune qu'il m'aurait fallu.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juin 2003)

Une ampoule de Fentanyl Janssen ou de Rapifen et tu sentiras plus les gouttes !
Oui, messieurs, je vous suis, non pas la peine de me mettre les menottes, je ne vais pas faire l'imbécile...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Une ampoule de Fentanyl Janssen ou de Rapifen et tu sentiras plus les gouttes !
Oui, messieurs, je vous suis, non pas la peine de me mettre les menottes, je ne vais pas faire l'imbécile...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfère la kétamine!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est plutot un sous-marin jaune qu'il m'aurait fallu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

un sous marin de la famille Scarabé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







héhé !!!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

un sous marin de la famille Scarabé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







héhé !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Scarabé -&gt; Beetle
Sous-marin jaune -&gt; yello submarine

Quelle vivacité d'esprit!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Je préfère la kétamine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]

Il faut vraiment ouvrir un thread 60 millions d'amis... On va rigoler... Comment, un seul coup de téléphone ? Bon, ok, ok...


----------



## kariboo (3 Juin 2003)

Comme j'aurais aimé être membre de ce forum au moment de ce post. J'aurais pu jeter un peu de baume sur les plaies de Fabien (qui râle à cause de la température trop froide à Paris) en lui disant que le 9 janvier, on a atteint un  maximun de -23 degrés à Montréal. Ici, l'enfer n'est pas chaud !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kariboo:</font><hr /> * Comme j'aurais aimé être membre de ce forum au moment de ce post. J'aurais pu jeter un peu de baume sur les plaies de Fabien (qui râle à cause de la température trop froide à Paris) en lui disant que le 9 janvier, on a atteint un  maximun de -23 degrés à Montréal. Ici, l'enfer n'est pas chaud !      * 

[/QUOTE]
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Maintenant, il fait trop chaud. MAaaaaaaarrrrrre  de ce bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Maintenant, il fait trop chaud. MAaaaaaaarrrrrre  de ce bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et puis ca va pas de raler a une heure pareille


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Maintenant, il fait trop chaud. MAaaaaaaarrrrrre  de ce bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas mieux ici! Il fait super lourd ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'arrive pas a dormir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement un bon petit orage, de toutes facons je m'en fout, ici y'a pas la mer, ma bagnole risque pas d'etre emportée dedans


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas mieux ici! Il fait super lourd ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) j'arrive pas a dormir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vivement un bon petit orage, de toutes facons je m'en fout, ici y'a pas la mer, ma bagnole risque pas d'etre emportée dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De quoi te plains-tu ?

Meme si tu perd ta voiture, Finn pourra t'indiquer le chemin


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

De quoi te plains-tu ?

Meme si tu perd ta voiture, Finn pourra t'indiquer le chemin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas marcher!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

J'aime pas marcher!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as qu'a courir


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

t'as qu'a courir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]











Euh MDR!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

Nom de nom de Zeus de salo biiiiip de bordel de biiiip de scrogneugneu !!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg hhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!


----------



## krystof (5 Juin 2003)

Si c'est pour ne rien dire, c'est pas la peine de l'ouvrir.


----------



## cacalimero (5 Juin 2003)

C'est pourtant ce que tout le monde fait !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cacalimero:</font><hr /> * C'est pourtant ce que tout le monde fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Y'en a qui feraient mieux de faire comme tout le monde!


----------



## anntraxh (5 Juin 2003)

j'ai pas l'mot râle !!!


----------



## barbarella (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * j'ai pas l'mot râle !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, de bien vouloir te ressaisir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Nom de nom de Zeus de salo biiiiip de bordel de biiiip de scrogneugneu !!!!

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg hhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!
















































































































































































* 

[/QUOTE]









 dis donc, ça t écorcherait la g***** de jacter poliment??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non, mais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Juin 2003)

oui c'est çà le problème : çà m'écorche !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











File moi un pansement pour cette gorge au lieu de faire ta mijorée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ici c'est pas un collège (sic !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de jeunes filles !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2003)

p..... de m..... de ch...... de safari qui quitte inopinément 3 à 4 x p/j 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'vais tout foutre par la fenêtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  j'en ai marrrrrrrrre


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2003)

Et merde, les monstres ont déjà tout emporté !!


----------



## cacalimero (7 Juin 2003)

Merde !

Ces enviandés m'ont toujours pas rendu Sonnyboy...


----------



## krystof (7 Juin 2003)

En plus, y bouffe tout mon idisk


----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)

J'en ai marre de toujours remonter ce thread.


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'en ai marre de toujours remonter ce thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Et tout ça bénévolement, sans la moindre petite rétribution ni même un remerciement ? Ben t'es bien "gentil"...!!


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'en ai marre de toujours remonter ce thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben laisse le où il est !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'en ai marre de toujours remonter ce thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, je le cherchais encore cet aprem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai deja fait ailleur


----------



## krystof (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

ben laisse le où il est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est plutôt toi qui devrait rester où tu es


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

ben laisse le où il est !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

où ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Juin 2003)

non c'est pas fini b de b à q ?
moi aussi je peux en mettre des choses dans ton ©
y'en a marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et le premier qui dit "y'a malabar" je le flingue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'lai dit


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * non c'est pas fini b de b à q ?
moi aussi je peux en mettre des choses dans ton ©
y'en a marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et le premier qui dit "y'a malabar" je le flingue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'lai dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon suicide


----------



## Luc G (18 Juin 2003)

Y en a marre :

Il es  3 heures et demi (pression) passées. On est mardi

Et l'applestore n'est même pas fermé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Vivement mardi prochain


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Impossible de trouver le bouquin de thebig à la Fnac. Rupture de stock.


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Juin 2003)

Quelle honte, tous des nuls à la Fnac


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Quelle honte, tous des nuls à la Fnac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut vraiment être une tanche pour encore acheter chez eux !!


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Chez Amazon, y connaissent même pas l'auteur.


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Impossible de trouver le bouquin de thebig à la Fnac. Rupture de stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours aussi nuls à la FNAC : c'est une rupture de Woodstock, pas une rupture de stock.


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Une boîte de raviolis achetée, le bouquin de thebig offert avec. C'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde.
C'est vrai quoi. J'aurais préféré du cassoulet.


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Une boîte de raviolis achetée, le bouquin de thebig offert avec. C'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde.
> C'est vrai quoi. J'aurais préféré du cassoulet.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, mais les raviolis, c'est réclamé par les associations de consommateurs : comme ça, si le bouquin te plaît pas, t'as toujours les tomates de prêtes.


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Heu...est-ce qu'on peut directement lancer la boîte, sans l'ouvrir.


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Heu...est-ce qu'on peut directement lancer la boîte, sans l'ouvrir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le danger, c'est que le mec te la renvoie : on n'est jamais trop prudent


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Suffit de bien viser. Juste entre les deux yeux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et puis au cas ou, il reste le livre. Un pavé de 800 pages, ça ne laisse pas intact.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Suffit de bien viser. Juste entre les deux yeux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain: tu t'es fait rouler! Tu n'as eu que le premier tome pour le prix de 5


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

M'en parle pas. L'exemplaire que j'ai ne fais qu'établir la liste des remerciements. Rien que ça, 800 pages !


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2003)

Y-en a assez des gens qui ne respectent pas les règles du jeu "à la queue leu-leu" !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

Putain de journée de merde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et dire que demain ca s'annonce pire


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Déjà qu'hier c'était pas terrible.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Déjà qu'hier c'était pas terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, merci de le preciser


----------



## krystof (20 Juin 2003)

Tu sais, moi, quand je peux rendre service....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2003)

C'est vraiment une sale journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




même pas un petit thebigLebowski pour vous remonter


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * C'est vraiment une sale journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça nous fait des vacances, enfin !!


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2003)

tu parles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il doit être en train de braquer son fournisseur de sandwich  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 après avoir vidé son tonneau de bière maquillé en G6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yen a qui ont pas honte


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben tiens, JUSTEMENT !!
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu suivais, Roberto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, il a dit qu'il se cassait (provisoirement) en Allemagne.

Et qu'est-ce que je vois sur le monde ou sur ailleurs un de ces jours : ils ont  des pbs graves, en Allemagne : ils risquent de manquer de bière !

Mais où allons-nous ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2003)

tu sais, ici la porte est ouverte à tout  _et à tous_ 
ok - [|


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> (ça nécessite de sortir, ou pas, ce genre de choses ??
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sors d'abord, tu réfléchis ensuite !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben tiens, JUSTEMENT !!
> 
> 
> ...



Si Môssieur Roberto voulait bien se donner la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de lire ce qui a été écrit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il saurait que son ami TheBig nous a abandonné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour aller -pendant une semaine, il faut bien ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- évangéliser les teutons de Cologne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ca tourne mal, si le Chargé de la Morale Publique se taille...


----------



## Nephou (24 Juin 2003)

et pour zebig :

Komm zurück !

sofort
_notez les guilles  auf Deutsch  aussi_


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

le lundi a été comme le vendredi
et aujourd'hui c'est pire


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et merde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je croyais être le seul à connaître ce château. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et que les plus jeunes se démerdent pour comprendre la référence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je fais parti des plus jeunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-[|


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2003)

Rogntudjuu de rogntudjuu de rogntudjuuuuuuuu !!!

a ca fait du bien


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et tu penses me faire croire qu'ils ont pas internet, en  ALLEMAGNE ???
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'ils aient internet, peut-être, mais qu'ils laissent TheBig folâtrer dessus au-lieu de bosser, sûrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Ils sont sérieux, eux, c'est pas comme nous


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Y fait chaud et je travaille qu'avec des MECS !
> 
> Par ce temps-là, les... comment on dit déjà ?? Ah oui : les collaboratrices doivent être quasiment nues.
> 
> ...



Il faut que je sabotte la clim, alors


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vous direz rien si je me permets un p'tit :
> Arffff !!!  *


Dehors !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Vous direz rien si je me permets un p'tit :
> Arffff !!!  *











 plagiat éhonté


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et qu'est-ce que je vois sur le monde ou sur ailleurs un de ces jours : ils ont  des pbs graves, en Allemagne : ils risquent de manquer de bière !
> 
> ...








 Soyons précis z-et objectifs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

Les Echos daté du 24 juin 2003, page 15, je cite:

"La Fédération des brasseurs allemands a lancé hier un appel aux buveurs de bière pour qu'ils ramènent le plus vite possible les bouteilles en verre consignées, faute de quoi ils risquent de se trouver à court de leur boisson favorite. Les consommateurs, assoiffés par les fortes températures des dernières semaines, ont augmenté leurs achats de bières, a expliqué la Fédération. Les bouteilles en verre sont frappées d'une consigne de 25 centimes d'euro mais elles peuvent être ramenées dans n'importe quel magasin."




*TheBig tu aurais pu attendre un peu avant de te jeter sur les produits locaux*





_peut-être qu'avec le stock de bouteilles que tu détiens maintenant, il y a du fric à faire_





Bon, ça me donne soif tout ça


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2003)

Et voilà, TheBig part en Allemagne, pompe toutes les bières. Les allemands s'affolent, manifestent. L'économie allemande trentaille. Les boursicoteurs s'affolent. Les actions baissent de 80%. La France subit le contre-coup. Sellière, désespéré, se jette dans un congrés CGT : c'est horrible à voir ! Tous les forumeurs de MacGé se retrouvent au chômedu, sauf TheBig devenu gentleman-cambrioleur de cannettes. Il s'achète une île aux bahamas, lance une nouvelle marque de bière : TheBigMousse, devient hyperboliquement riche, rachète microsoft dans la panade et sort un nouveau système d'inexploitation spécial-biprocesseur appelé kernic &amp; panel. Pendant ce temps, Apple a quasiment fait faillite, Steve Jobs s'est réfugié à Panama tandis qu'au CostaRica, quelques huluberlus lancent un nouveau site internet consacré à l'amiga AmigaVieuxCroûton. Steve devient la mascotte du bar de AmigaVieuxCroûton, poste à tort et à travers pendant qu'il soi-disant bosse à réparer des réseaux d'eau chaude.

le 23 juin 2004, Steve est envoyé en mission en Allemagne, il s'allume un max à la mousse, on ne trouve plus de cannettes. L'économie allemande trentaille. Les boursicoteurs s'affolent. Les actions baissent de 80%...


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilà, TheBig part en Allemagne, pompe toutes les bières. Les allemands s'affolent, manifestent. L'économie allemande trentaille. Les boursicoteurs s'affolent. Les actions baissent de 80%. La France subit le contre-coup. Sellière, désespéré, se jette dans un congrés CGT : c'est horrible à voir ! Tous les forumeurs de MacGé se retrouvent au chômedu, sauf TheBig devenu gentleman-cambrioleur de cannettes. Il s'achète une île aux bahamas, lance une nouvelle marque de bière : TheBigMousse, devient hyperboliquement riche, rachète microsoft dans la panade et sort un nouveau système d'inexploitation spécial-biprocesseur appelé kernic &amp; panel. Pendant ce temps, Apple a quasiment fait faillite, Steve Jobs s'est réfugié à Panama tandis qu'au CostaRica, quelques huluberlus lancent un nouveau site internet consacré à l'amiga AmigaVieuxCroûton. Steve devient la mascotte du bar de AmigaVieuxCroûton, poste à tort et à travers pendant qu'il soi-disant bosse à réparer des réseaux d'eau chaude.
> 
> le 23 juin 2004, Steve est envoyé en mission en Allemagne, il s'allume un max à la mousse, on ne trouve plus de cannettes. L'économie allemande trentaille. Les boursicoteurs s'affolent. Les actions baissent de 80%...   *



... et il rachètera les bières "thebigmousse" pour un ticket de métro à un viel ivrogne qui dépensa sa toute récente fortune à essayer de cloner Janis Joplin...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> et merde
> 
> 
> ...



non mais t'as qu'à prendre les plus jeunes pour  ... pour des lanternes aussi !!


----------



## krystof (25 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

... et il rachètera les bières "thebigmousse" * 

[/QUOTE]

La bigstar est meilleure


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

P*tain de journée


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Il marche pas le "U" sur ton clavier


----------



## PetIrix (26 Juin 2003)

Il marche une fois sur deux, sinon, il aurait mis
P*tain de jo*rnée !

Ahh! Z*t, voilà q*e ça ne marche pl*s non pl*s s*r le mien!


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * P*tain *











 Le Maréchal ?!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Nan, c'est Félix P*tin


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Il marche pas le "U" sur ton clavier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non il est cassé po*rq*oi ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Nan, c'est Félix P*tin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me disais aussi... Le jeu de mot étais un peu trop fin pour le 'ti cut...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Me disais aussi... Le jeu de mot étais un peu trop fin pour le 'ti cut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas mis 5h pour comprendre moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et est-ce que je t'appel ti'pla ?


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et est-ce que je t'appel ti'pla ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y marche pas le "n" sur ton clavier


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y marche pas le "n" sur ton clavier
> 
> ...



non


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> j'ai pas mis 5h pour comprendre moi
> 
> ...


Encore en train de râler 'ti cut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Give me five 'ti cut, give me five !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu l'auras ton macG d'or va !!


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y marche pas le "n" sur ton clavier
> 
> ...


C'est plus un clavier, c'est un gruyère !!


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
C'est plus un clavier, c'est un gruyère !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une prise de position philosophique qu'il prend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : 

Je veux de l'amour, pas de "n".


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est une prise de position philosophique qu'il prend
> 
> ...


Ni de "u" ?!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

e  ef  e  c'e t p s fa il d'ec i e co  e ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'e ve x p s du Ma G d' r


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * e  ef  e  c'e t p s fa il d'ec i e co  e ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas que le clavier qui ressemble à du gruyère...


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Le c rv au aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Le c rv au aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R marqu , l  ti n march un  fois sur trois


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Disons qu'il se repose une fois sur trois.
Et puis, ne dit-on pas que la connerie est la décontraction de l'intelligence


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Disons qu'il se repose une fois sur trois.
> Et puis, ne dit-on pas que la connerie est la décontraction de l'intelligence
> 
> 
> ...



Ne te décontracte pas trop longtemps quand même !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Disons qu'il se repose une fois sur trois.
> Et puis, ne dit-on pas que la connerie est la décontraction de l'intelligence
> 
> 
> ...











 Hourra, je suis très, très, très, très intelligent


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je trouve particulièrement déplacé de faire preuve d'autant d'enthousiasme avec un pseudo comme le tien!
Ressaisissez vous mon ami!!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai remarqué que tu n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas.


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne te décontracte pas trop longtemps quand même !!
> 
> ...



Je vais revenir à la normale progressivement. Faudrait pas risquer un claquage du cerveau.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 
Le jeu de mot étais un peu trop fin pour le 'ti cut... * 

[/QUOTE]



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Y marche pas le "n" sur ton clavier
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

J vous  mm _?


----------



## anntraxh (27 Juin 2003)

gnégnégné.... gnagnagna ... c'est quoi tous ces "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 ...." dans ce forum , hin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tidjuuuuuuu, on n'est pas là pour ça, mais pour ça :


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

C'est sympa de venir casser l'ambiance.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est sympa de venir casser l'ambiance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vive n'importe quoi


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

T'es bien placé pour savoir de quoi tu parles


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * T'es bien placé pour savoir de quoi tu parles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui c'est conceptuel


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2003)

Et que j'aime ne pas raler quand il n'y a pas de raison de le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aujourd'hui je vais prendre les choses tranquillement


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Et que j'aime ne pas raler quand il n'y a pas de raison de le faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et vous trouvez ça drole


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et vous trouvez ça drole
> 
> ...



bah non ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'as vu quelqu'un rigoler ici ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Tiens d'ailleurs çà me fait penser à qqc ...


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2003)

Déjà quavant cétait nimporte quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça le devient de plus en plus le Bel dans cette partie des forums. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les thèmes ne sont plus respectés ; ya plus de en-sujet et plus de hors-sujet  ouais, cest ambiguë comme formulation : plussssssss ou plu ?   ; on post de plus en plu tard dans les _les users de laurore_ et de plus en plus tôt dans  _les users de la nuit_ ; Zebig fährt zu Deutschland um zu arbeiten und ohne Bier zu drinken. Und ja, ich weiß das, daß mein  Deutsch  schlecht ist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pis pire que tout ya des contents qui viennent faire cer dans le forum de râleurs. Si ça continue je vais aller me réfugier dans le forum périphériques. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à bientôt quand même


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Moi je râle pas aujourd'hui.
> Chuis heureux.
> ....
> Chuis bien.
> *



Ouais bah il a raison Nephou (chat ch'est vrai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :  va faites cochonneries ailleurs qu'ici !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *; Zebig fährt zu Deutschland um zu arbeiten und ohne Bier zu drinken. Und ja, ich weiß das, daß mein  Deutsch  schlecht ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh Nephou t'as pas un traducteur s'te plait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(j'ai une furieuse enve de rire mais faut que je me retienne )


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2003)

tain cest pas croyable ce manque de culture.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 « buveurs de bières, parlez allemand ». mais dans ma bonté : un petirt résumé / traduction. Je disais juste  et ce nétait difficile à comprendre quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  que Zebig est parti en Allemagne pour travailler et sans boire de bière. Et que oui, je sais ; mon  allemand  est mauvais.
Pour ceux qui douteraient de mon assertion sur Zebig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : sil avait bu de la bière on laurait en tendu pisser ; et là : rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
C'est un coup à faire un envoi de NKK à la lame enduite de TKK


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

euh Nephou si je parle russe ou qu'Alèm se mette à parler portugais y a des chances que tu comprennes rien ! Te taxerons nous pour autant de manque de culture ? ..... euh oui en fait !!


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2003)

tu quoque mi fili ? 





>







pour le reste, tu as raison : il est inacceptable quétant européens nous ne sachions  et pas seulement dans la colle  parler toutes les langues de l'Europe.  Les français parlent bien français et les Suisse le suisse quand aux Belges et Luxambourgeois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  il s parlent belge et luxambourgeois. Allez, au boulot


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2003)

Le suisse, il parle français, anglais et allemand et il vous emmmmmmm****


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ca va pas, non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Le suisse, il parle français, anglais et allemand et il vous emmmmmmm****
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et l'italien c'est pour les chiens ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










même pâs fichu de dire quelle langue parle les suisses. Ah lalala ces suisses alors !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Le suisse, il parle français, anglais et allemand et il vous emmmmmmm****
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comment qu'y cause, çuilà


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Comment qu'y cause, çuilà
> ...



A parce qu'en plus on n'a plus le droit de s'exprimer sur ce forum maintenant ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Finn, j'veux pas dire, mais ça devient la chienlit chez toi _


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A parce qu'en plus on n'a plus le droit de s'exprimer sur ce forum maintenant ?!
> 
> ...



En plus, il y a des râleurs, ici


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En plus, il y a des râleurs, ici
> 
> ...


et si y'avait que ça ....pffffffffffff !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a des VIEUX râleurs !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A parce qu'en plus on n'a plus le droit de s'exprimer sur ce forum maintenant ?!
> 
> ...



moi au moins j'ai pas un sujet qui fait des centaines de pages qu'il faut que je surveille perpétuellement !!!


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2003)

jaime pas ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je me suis énnervé dans le thread WWC03  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais encore mal dormir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ménerve de ménerver comme ça


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi au moins j'ai pas un sujet qui fait des centaines de pages qu'il faut que je surveille perpétuellement !!!
> 
> ...



C'est le seul actif dans tout le forum, donc ça réduit considérablement le problème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Jaloooux_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> et si y'avait que ça ....pffffffffffff !
> 
> 
> ...



Tu portais encore des couches, que je courais les filles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tout fout l'camp, ma brav'dame


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout fout l'camp, ma brav'dame
> 
> ...


chuis même pas une "brav'dame" , d'ailleurs !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









scrongneugneuscrongneugneuscrongneugneuscrongneugneuscrongneugneu...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrete de te faire du mourron !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 t'en as le poil tout hérissé. Regardez moi ce dos rond qu'il nous fait !!


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2003)

kssss ksssss ksssss pshit pshsit ksss kssss kssss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 -[|


----------



## krystof (28 Juin 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * kssss ksssss ksssss pshit pshsit ksss kssss kssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça serait trop te demander de fournir le décodeur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça serait trop te demander de fournir le décodeur
> 
> ...



Ben oui, car le déconneur est déjà fourni en série


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben oui, car le déconneur est déjà fourni en série
> 
> ...



oui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oups ....


----------



## krystof (29 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui !
> 
> ...



Dehors !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dehors !
> 
> ...



Raciste


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Raciste
> 
> ...








... je voulais dire: sexiste...


----------



## krystof (29 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais attention à ce que tu écris la prochaine fois.


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Ca floode pas ici?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

M'en vais vous en remettre une couche moi


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Bande de branleurs


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Bande de branleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est fini oui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et puis reste poli !!!


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est fini oui ?
> 
> ...



Je suis pas poli ici!! C'est vrai quoi yen a marre de tous ces beaux smileys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 quand même)


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> (Bon
> 
> ...



Tafiole !!


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Voila ou j'etais il y'a pas 2 jours:






Et voila ou j'en suis aujourd'hui:






Alors me faites pas marrer avec vos petites râleries a 2 balles!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et voila ou j'en suis aujourd'hui:
> 
> ...



C'est toi avec les doigts de pieds en bouquet de violette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu aurais pu les laver avant


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

C'est marrant, je pensais pas à ce genre de situations quand tu parlais de dormir avec un anesthésioliogue (putain, comment ça s'écrit ce mot de merde ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et fais ch ce temps pourri.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est marrant, je pensais pas à ce genre de situations quand tu parlais de dormir avec un anesthésioliogue (putain, comment ça s'écrit ce mot de merde ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Francais c'est anesthesiste... essaye encore tu devrait y arriver au bout de 5 ou 6 fois, ou alors fais un copier coller


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * En Francais c'est anesthesiste... *


Ben oui, c'est malin aussi de pas avoir les mêmes mots en anglais et en français.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben oui, c'est malin aussi de pas avoir les mêmes mots en anglais et en français.
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce que j'y peux moi?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est ce que j'y peux moi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi tu mets des mots comqlipomplcompléqu hooo, zut, enfin, pourquoi  tu mets des mots pareil dans ta signature aussi ?


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

je fais ce que je veux avec ma signature!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * je fais ce que je veux avec ma signature!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce qu'il te reproche


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien ce qu'il te reproche
> 
> ...



De quoi j'me méle?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> De quoi j'me méle?
> 
> ...



J'suis pas content


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'suis pas content
> 
> ...



M'en fout!
Tiens, je préfere aller manger que lire toutes ces c...ries


----------



## Philito (30 Juin 2003)

Bon app' alors !

Et moi j'ai même pas de signature, je râle sec !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est vrai que ça fait du bien


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> M'en fout!
> Tiens, je préfere aller manger que lire toutes ces c...ries
> ...








Quel caractère de cochon çui-là


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * De quoi j'me méle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, c'est mon sujet de gueulerie, pas le tien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si tu veux gueuler, tu te prends ton ticket, merde alors.


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Oh, la vâche, y'en a du smiley rouge ici!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Oh, la vâche, y'en a du smiley rouge ici!
> 
> *



C'est pas une étable, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un élevage de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Oh, la vâche, y'en a du smiley rouge ici!  *


dis donc toi, plutôt que de faire le type qui débarque, tu ferais bien de râler.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> dis donc toi, plutôt que de faire le type qui débarque, tu ferais bien de râler.
> 
> 
> ...



Bien dit, ça manque de discipline ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> dis donc toi, plutôt que de faire le type qui débarque, tu ferais bien de râler.
> 
> 
> ...



et si il a pas envie hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























D'abord.




Non mais .


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> dis donc toi, plutôt que de faire le type qui débarque, tu ferais bien de râler.
> 
> 
> ...




Bordel de m... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas possible !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Ya vraiment que des smileys rouges ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 C'est bon comme ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Ou faut que j'mette les points sur les I ?*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bien dit, ça manque de discipline ici
> 
> ...



Je vais t'en mettre de la discipline moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







corvée de chiottes pour tout le monde !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bordel de m... !
> ...



Je vois que tu comprends vite à la condition que l'on t'explique lentement


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je vois que tu comprends vite à la condition que l'on t'explique lentement
> 
> ...



Lentement ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*LENTEMENT ?*
















 #@!&amp;*¤£$!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * corvée de chiottes pour tout le monde !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mais dis donc toi, c'est ta faute si on a tous fait à côté, alors c'est toi qui nettoie.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lentement ?
> 
> ...



Ca suffit pas: tu as loupé la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et abimé le mur


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca suffit pas: tu as loupé la porte
> 
> ...









 Grmffff!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je sens que je vais faire un tout autre usage de la porte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 Et ce n'est pas le mur que je vais abimer !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Non mais dis donc toi, c'est ta faute si on a tous fait à côté, alors c'est toi qui nettoie.
> 
> 
> ...



tu râles ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin t'essayes juste de râler apparemment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Allez  voilà du rab pour toi. Et nettoie bien les murs ....


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et si il a pas envie hein ?
> 
> ...



Dans ce cas il a rien a faire ici! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Non mais alors!!!


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dans ce cas il a rien a faire ici!
> 
> ...








 Dis donc JPMiss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu pourrais le dire quand tu reviens de vacances !




Mal élevé !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> tu râles ?
> 
> ...


Naaan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Promis, j'arrête de râler jusqu'à la fin du post.
S'il te plait, allez.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais pas lire?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Regarde  ici 

Ca me fait deja assez râler comme ca! C'est pas la peine d'en rajouter


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Regarde  ici *


Oui ben c'est pas la peine de le mettre en mode étendu, ça fait une page énorme.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu sais pas lire?
> 
> ...



C'est pas une question de lecture!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avais pas vu!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas une question de lecture!
> 
> ...



Regarde mieux la prochaine fois !
Ce n'est pas des lunettes qu'il te faut, c'est un chien.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Regarde mieux la prochaine fois !
> Ce n'est pas des lunettes qu'il te faut, c'est un chien.
> ...



J'en ai demandé un.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais m'ont mis un bobtail !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pis écrit plus gros.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'arrive pas à lire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la loupe sur l'écran, ça pixellise !!!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en ai demandé un.
> 
> ...



Allez papi. Une camomille et au lit.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Allez papi. Une camomille et au lit.
> 
> ...



Et l'age du Capitaine tu l'as lu ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je ne fais pas de lien, tu te demm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfff, Papi !!! Grmffff!!!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Calme toi. Faudrait pas que tu nous fasses un malaise. Qui c'est qui va encore être obligé de nettoyer après.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Calme toi. Faudrait pas que tu nous fasses un malaise. Qui c'est qui va encore être obligé de nettoyer après.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettoyer, nettoyer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas tarder à faire le ménage moi, la dedans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mmm ... 'pas trainer ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tudjû!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tudjû!
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus, on se prend pour thebig.
Gros manque de personnalité tout ça.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et en plus, on se prend pour thebig.
> Gros manque de personnalité tout ça.
> ...



Du tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je te dis ce que je pense, je vais me faire modérer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors je subterfuge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même approche que le patron, c'est tout!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Du tout.
> 
> ...



Change de main, tu commences à fatiguer là.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Eh oh, laissez un peu de smiley pour les autres  là.
Vous prenez tout.
Je peux même plus en mettre.

Ha si, il en reste, là dans un coin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























Bon, ben je fais des provisions, parce qu'avec des égoïstes pareils


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Change de main, tu commences à fatiguer là.
> 
> ...



Peux pas y'a une grenade. 
Tu ne suis pas non plus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pénible ...


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Eh oh, laissez un peu de smiley pour les autres  là.
> Vous prenez tout.
> Je peux même plus en mettre.
> 
> ...




T'en veux ?

Tiens !


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























C'est pas trop tôt.


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Merci !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, m'enfin, si t'en mets 17 à chaque fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'vais pas faire que ça que de t'en filer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Alors avec parcimonie, si ça n'te dérange pas trop !


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouais, m'enfin, si t'en mets 17 à chaque fois
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui les achètes


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est toi qui les achètes
> 
> ...



Pour l'instant c'est une promo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors commence pas à parler pognon, paske sinon ça va douiller.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pisque c'est comme ça, j'les garde pour moi!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Bah tiens, c'est toujours ça que tu auras en moins :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> T'en veux ?
> ...



Et si ça ne suffit pas:


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et si ça ne suffit pas:
> 
> ...



Ah c'est comme ça ! 

Et ben servez vous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après j'en aurais plus !


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui ben c'est pas la peine de le mettre en mode étendu, ça fait une page énorme.
> 
> 
> ...



Parce que tu préfère le mode plat?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est une horreure, on s'embrouille tout le temps


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah c'est comme ça !
> 
> ...






















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































 <img src="http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/crazy.gif" al


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

On peut pas en mettre plus!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

:


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

J'en ai marre, il fait trop chaud.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'en ai marre, il fait trop chaud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben t'as qu'a aller piquer une tete a l'aeroport


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

Les avions font trop de bruit


----------



## Philito (1 Juillet 2003)

Et dans les aéroports il fait trop froid à cause de la clim'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et les avions en plus de faire du bruit, ils sont laids


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Les avions font trop de bruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reste sous l'eau!!! Mais alors reste y vraiment!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Ca sera vraiment le seul endroit où tu me ficheras la paix.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

En tous cas tu ne feras pas tâche au milieux des gobis et des mérous


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

La peau de mérou pette. Alors laisse le tranquille.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

je m'y attendais pas a celle là!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Cache ta joie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













La peau d'mérou s'ton aussi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Faut vraiment tout leur apprendre à ces jeunes.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Parce que tu préfère le mode plat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'est beaucoup mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















et branche ton correcteur d'orthographe !


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> La peau d'mérou s'ton aussi.
> 
> 
> ...



Et c'est d'ailleurs a ce moment là quelle pete! 
Un peu éculé comme calembour non??


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Eculé toi même.


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Cache ta joie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tain le mec y sait même pas comment conjuguer le verbe  tondre  à la troisième personne du singulier de lindicatif et y veut jouer au grand qui sait tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ET GROS QUICK CEST TOI QUI LA INVENTÉ AUSSI ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non mais


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Eculé toi même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu devrais prendre des vitamines, t'es en baisse de forme en ce moment...


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu devrais prendre des vitamines, t'es en baisse de forme en ce moment...
> 
> ...



C'est toi qui me fatigue.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est toi qui me fatigue.
> 
> ...



Vas te coucher!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> * ET GROS QUICK CEST TOI QUI LA INVENTÉ AUSSI ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit Gros Quick


----------



## Nephou (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit Gros Quick
> 
> ...


Rien ! Car jespère au moins quil a la politesse de ne pas parler la bouche pleine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout de chocolat au lait.


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *
> Rien ! Car jespère au moins quil a la politesse de ne pas parler la bouche pleine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...













euh M..de..


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah quoi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a une petite faiblesse...mmmppfff


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah quoi
> 
> ...



Bon ben ca va!!!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon ben ca va!!!
> 
> ...



Pour cette fois-ci. Mais c'est la dernière.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

vous vous fatiguez jamais ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Y'en a marre de gueuler


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

ras le bol


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

non mais


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

c'est vrai quoi, ca fait ©hier


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, le rouge me va bien, vous trouvez pas


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux pas retourner flooder au lieu de gueuler.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, le rouge me va bien, vous trouvez pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je sais que le flood c'est sympa et tout et tout mais il y a un sujet pour çà Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là c'est le thread des gens qui font semblant de râler


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

Ok, si c'est ca l'embiance je me casse


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je sais que le flood c'est sympa et tout et tout mais il y a un sujet pour çà Global
> 
> ...








 C'est un monde ça! Je râle vraiment


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

et venez pas me faire ©hier


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * et venez pas me faire ©hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh Ho !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fallait pas v'nir non plus!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eh Ho !!
> 
> ...



je viens si je veux d'abord


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je viens si je veux d'abord
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi ce serait toi qui voudrait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'abord !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Môssieur !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pourquoi ce serait toi qui voudrait ?
> 
> ...



parskeuhhhh


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> parskeuhhhh
> 
> ...



Ca fait au moins deux fois que tu n'es pas rouge!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gaffe, hein!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On n'est pas là pour être gentil!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors tu râle, ou sinon je te fais modérer !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca fait au moins deux fois que tu n'es pas rouge!
> 
> ...



quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle te plait pas ma facon de raler


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors tu râle, ou sinon je te fais modérer !!!
> 
> *



On a encore besoin de sa maman


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On a encore besoin de sa maman
> 
> ...



Si c'est pas mimi ca


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si c'est pas mimi ca
> 
> ...




Bon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca devient trop sympa ici,!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je reviendrais quand vous serez de mauvaise humeur!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bon !
> ...



C'est ca, part vexé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




petit râleur va


----------



## kamkil (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'en ai marre, il fait trop chaud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin justement, non!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On se les pèlent sur Paris là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(Remarquez j'ai que mon T-Shirt MacGé sur moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bin justement, non!!
> 
> ...



Tu rigoles ?
Il fait soleil, là maintenant tout de suite.
'tention, 'tention, voilà a y est.
Il pleut !


----------



## kamkil (2 Juillet 2003)

Alors comme ça vous vous permettez de sauter deux pages de floods sans m'attendre? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La politesse se perd dans ce bas monde


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La politesse se perd dans ce bas monde
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * La politesse se perd dans ce bas monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farpaitement Môôssieur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ne faites pas aux truies ce que vous ne voulez pas que l'on vous fasse.


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Farpaitement Môôssieur.
> 
> ...



'Spèce de cochon, va!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Sale journée


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Sale journée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



t'es de la police


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Je t'en pose des questions moi ? Non ! Alors, sors.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, prends la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et n'essaie pas de la revendre...


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vieux râleur, il n'y a pas très longtemps un de mes patients m'a dit que:
les râleurs sont des bonnes personnes !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> vieux râleur, il n'y a pas très longtemps un de mes patients m'a dit que:
> les râleurs sont des bonnes personnes !!!!
> 
> ...








 Ouf, j'ai faiili rougir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on ne t'a pas tout dit !


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certaines vérités ne sont pas forcément bonnes à dire


----------



## nato kino (3 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Certaines vérités ne sont pas forcément bonnes à dire
> 
> ...



Et on ferme la porte en sortant... Sans la claquer !! Merci !!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

C'est quoi tout ces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Ca va pas non?


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi tout ces
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouais, pareil!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Je l'ai déjà dit un peu plus haut!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est inadmissible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'en a qui ne savent pas râler.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les jeunes maintenant, ils ne respectent vraiment plus rien!


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2003)

Oh, ca suffa comme ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







c'est joli les  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Oh, ca suffa comme ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils sont magnifiques, mais n'ont rien a faire ici.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est du terrorisme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya d'autres threads pour être gentil!


----------



## kamkil (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Et on ferme la porte en sortant... Sans la claquer !! Merci !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

SLAM!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je fais ce que ze veux, merde alors!!


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

[QUOTE='tanplan] * 

Et on ferme la porte en sortant... Sans la claquer !! Merci !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Même chose avec sa bouche!


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2003)

Allez !! Un petit coup de gueule sur le SAV qui devait me réparer mon lecteur de DVD et m'a rendu une machine qui ne peut pas les ejecter !!!


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Allez !! Un petit coup de gueule sur le SAV qui devait me réparer mon lecteur de DVD et m'a rendu une machine qui ne peut pas les ejecter !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un lecteur que t'as acheté, pas un ejecteur.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut regarder les étiquettes !


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

Personne n'est jamais content ici


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Aujourd'hui je suis content


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

Mais je vous rassure, cela ne va pas durer


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * Mais je vous rassure, cela ne va pas durer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On etait pas inquiets!!!


----------



## KARL40 (3 Juillet 2003)

De la part de quelqu'un ayant reçu une médaille du ministre de la culture, cela ne m'atteint pas


----------



## krystof (3 Juillet 2003)

Si c'était à l'époque de Jacques Toubon......mmppfff....., y a prescription


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

Tu parles! C'etait une médaille en chocolat!!!


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Et pourquoi il y en a pas ici du chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui a parlé de chocolat en premier


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

Et marre de ce temps de m**** en Belgique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il ne pleut à chaque fois dix minutes, mais tous les quarts d'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















C'est à devenir fou !


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2003)

ici aussi il fait un temps de chiottes et on en fait pas tout un flan


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Et marre de ce temps de m**** en Belgique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est peut être pas pour rien que la promenade des anglais ne se trouve pas la haut!









Vous nous avez déjà refilé Anny Cordy, faudrait p'tet pas non plus que vous ayez du beau temps, en plus?


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * ici aussi il fait un temps de chiottes et on en fait pas tout un flan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas une raison pour que je ne puisse pas raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est censé être l'été ici


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est peut être pas pour rien que la promenade des anglais ne se trouve pas la haut!
> 
> ...



Je suis anglais, donc ne m'en parle pas non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vous nous avez déjà refilé Anny Cordy, faudrait p'tet pas non plus que vous ayez du beau temps, en plus?
> 
> ...



Et anny cordy c pas si grave que johnny ! Ca au moins on est content de vous l'avoir refilé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et en plus vous croyez qu'il est français


----------



## PetIrix (3 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et anny cordy c pas si grave que johnny ! Ca au moins on est content de vous l'avoir refilé !
> 
> ...




Oh mon dieuuuu , nonnnn !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jojo !!! Pas français ?!!!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Houuu houu houu


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Oh mon dieuuuu , nonnnn !!
> ...



Ben oui et bien fait pour vous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca fait mal la vérité hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et c'est quoi tout ce bleu ????


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben oui et bien fait pour vous !!!
> 
> ...




Je suis consterné par la nouvelle!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas eu le temps d'être en colère.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais maintenant ça revient!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'vais t'apprendre à casser mes rêves!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PETIT SALOPIAU


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Je suis consterné par la nouvelle!
> ...



Et le pire c'est qu'il y en a plein comme ça que les français nous ont phacophagé.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais me limiter à un rêve cassé par jour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na !


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et le pire c'est qu'il y en a plein comme ça que les français nous ont phacophagé.....
> 
> ...




Bah, remarque, c'est peut être pas pour rien s'ils désertent !


----------



## Philito (4 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bah, remarque, c'est peut être pas pour rien s'ils désertent !
> ...



Pour devenir intermittent en France, quoi de mieux, on ne voit plus qu'eux à la télé.... Ben ouaisss


----------



## PetIrix (4 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour devenir intermittent en France, quoi de mieux, on ne voit plus qu'eux à la télé.... Ben ouaisss
> 
> ...




Ha !

Pour le cas, c'est du temps complet !


----------



## kamkil (7 Juillet 2003)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vraiment de la merde les serveurs .Mac!!!!!!!!

Trois jours pour envoyer un mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Encore si on payais pas


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

L'autre il a les moyens de se payer dot mac et il râle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Et quand on l'a pas et qu'on a un modem 56 k, on dit quoi alors  ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

J'aime pas râler


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Ah mais


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Par contre, quand il s'agit de flooder, t'es toujours là


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Est-ce que j'ai une attitiude aussi mauvaise moi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Hein ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Tu peux me dire ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

( _Désolé, y a plus d'ultraflood, j'ai un trop plein de posts à évacuer, c'était soit le bar, soit les forums Mac OS X )_


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * ( Désolé, y a plus d'ultraflood, j'ai un trop plein de posts à évacuer, c'était soit le bar, soit les forums Mac OS X )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essaies OSX qu'on se marre


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

T'as pas honte de me donner des coneils pareils ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Tu veux me suicider ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * T'as pas honte de me donner des coneils pareils ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu en fais ce que tu veux, mais assumes


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Tu ferais mieux de poster un peu dans l'Ultraflood pour que je puisse y retrouner.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Parce que là tes conseils, hein, pouet pouet


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Tu ferais mieux de poster un peu dans l'Ultraflood pour que je puisse y retrouner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'abord je fais ce que je veux, et j'ai pas que ça à faire moi


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'abord je fais ce que je veux, et j'ai pas que ça à faire moi
> 
> ...


Ben, oui, mais cette excuses, tu l'as déjà sortie hier, alors fais changer.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Et voilà, à cause de gens comme toi qui veulent pas poster dans l'Ultraflood, je fais des grosses fôtes dignes de Mackie.


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilà, à cause de gens comme toi qui veulent pas poster dans l'Ultraflood, je fais des grosses fôtes dignes de Mackie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, alors juste un ou deux posts, mais pas plus


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bon, alors juste un ou deux posts, mais pas plus
> 
> ...


Pff, quelle radine !


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Allez, ça m'enerve, j'me barre.


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pff, quelle radine !
> 
> 
> ...








jamais content


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Et puis maintenant ça suffit, j'ai du boulot moi


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Moi aussi, mais j'ai pas dormi, j'en ai marre.... beurkkkkk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et encore un peu du rouge:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et le café me bouffe l'estomac....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Moi aussi, mais j'ai pas dormi, j'en ai marre.... beurkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne t'en prends qu'à toi même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ton âge, on se couche plus tot


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne t'en prends qu'à toi même
> 
> ...



Et c'est un vieux qui va me dire à quelle heure me coucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est le monde à l'envers ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










non mais


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et c'est un vieux qui va me dire à quelle heure me coucher
> 
> 
> ...








 Justement, ce sont les "vieux" les mieux placés pour distribuer taloches et fessées quand ces foutus garnements n'en font qu'à leur tête


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus d'être vieux et de se permettre de faire la morale.... ça met du vert....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et en plus d'être vieux et de se permettre de faire la morale.... ça met du vert....
> 
> ...








 Vérification du degré d'attention du "jeune"


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

Et si vous sortiez tous prendre un peu l'air


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et si vous sortiez tous prendre un peu l'air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça, ça va me faire du bien.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais hors de question de jouer à la belotte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Allez hop je sors©


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> ça, ça va me faire du bien.....
> 
> 
> ...








 Tu as une mine de papier mâché avec la vie de barreau de chaise que tu mènes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prendre l'air te fera le plus grand bien


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben NON !!! ça me pique encore plus les yeux ainsi....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Je reviens raler dedans pour ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous aurez qu'à me supporter !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2003)

Et si tu allais plutot te coucher!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

vivement le week-end prochain


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Et si tu allais plutot te coucher!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peux pas, on me libère du boulot qu'à 5.30  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













J'avais dit que vous auriez à me supporter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et sans raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

un pour la route


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Peux pas, on me libère du boulot qu'à 5.30
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus je suppose qu'on te paye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...à venir râler ici


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et en plus je suppose qu'on te paye
> 
> ...



Ben oui et ça m'énerve en plus....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon j'aurais pu y aller et ne plus devoir vous croiser à la porte de chaque thread en train de rentrer/sortir tout le temps....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu regardes pas Derrick toi à cette heure ci ?


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2003)

T'as quelque chose contre Derrick


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * T'as quelque chose contre Derrick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y'a meme plus derrick c'est le vélo maintenant


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> y'a meme plus derrick c'est le vélo maintenant
> 
> ...



Et c'est pas prêt de s'arreter le sport !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ce week-end ce fut vraiment de l'abus....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(tennis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, formule 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et vélo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Et Derrik il est pas sportif pour un balle voilà


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et c'est pas prêt de s'arreter le sport !!!
> 
> ...



Mais t'es jamais content, toi


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais t'es jamais content, toi
> 
> ...




Tu crois qu'il trainerait ses guetres ici s'il était jouasse ?!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pfffft !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu crois qu'il trainerait ses guetres ici s'il était jouasse ?!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà que je suis de mauvais poil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lire des choses pareilles...


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Ben, c'est kes que j'dis. T'es pas jouasse aujourd'hui !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Ben, c'est kes que j'dis. T'es pas jouasse aujourd'hui !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *








 NON  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et plus ça va,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moins ça va


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moins ça va pour toi, mieux ça va pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Moins ça va pour toi, mieux ça va pour moi.
> 
> 
> ...



T'es rentré, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Y'en a dont on se passerait volontiers


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es rentré, toi
> 
> ...



T'avais qu'à fermer la porte en sortant......mmpppfff.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'avais qu'à fermer la porte en sortant......mmpppfff.....
> 
> ...



Vais la rouvrir... pour rentrer at home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas rester ici pour lire vos bêtises


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vais la rouvrir... pour rentrer at home
> 
> ...



Je garde ta place. J'ai dans l'idée que tu vas revenir dans pas très longtemps.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je garde ta place. J'ai dans l'idée que tu vas revenir dans pas très longtemps.
> 
> ...








 T'as des idées, maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 c'est nouveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça vient de sortir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas encore chez mon épicier


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je t'avais dit de laisser la porte ouverte. Te revoilà déjà. On peut pas être 5 minutes tranquille.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> je t'avais dit de laisser la porte ouverte. Te revoilà déjà. On peut pas être 5 minutes tranquille.
> 
> 
> ...



A clef, elle est fermée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à clef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 enfin la paix


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2003)

Et puis, zavez ka jeter cette fichue clé


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis, zavez ka jeter cette fichue clé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, on pourra mettre tout le monde dehors


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui, on pourra mettre tout le monde dehors
> 
> ...


Après toi


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Qui a encore laissé la porte grande ouverte comme ça....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













On vous entend du forum mac OS X en train de raler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je soupçonne krystof, je dis ça, je dis rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * On vous entend du forum mac OS X en train de raler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depuis quand tu vas dans les  forums techniques toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu te crois capable  d'aider qui que ce soit ?


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Non trompé de bouton.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est là que je vous ais entendus.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et qui t'a dit que je voulais aider des gens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (c'est toujours bien de voir ce qui les préoccupe)....


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Non trompé de bouton.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut arrêter de boire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






A ton âge, à part le canigou, faut plus rien ingérer


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *c'est toujours bien de voir ce qui les préoccupe*


Ouais, donc en gros, on vient se foutre des pauvres gens qui ont des problèmes, et après on vient râler dans le bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ben bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *  (c'est toujours bien de voir ce qui les préoccupe)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Vicieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voyeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadique


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et moqueur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et moqueur
> 
> ...














 le vert est formellement interdit en ces lieux


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais, virez les modos


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et qui es-tu pour me dire ça....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










MODOS virez nous tous les deux


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * MODOS virez nous tous les deux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et pourquoi vous et pas moi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi, marre à la fin du favoritisme


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Paske qu'on te veut pas dehors avec nous, t'as qu'à râler seul ici


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Ben bravo, merci la tolérance


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Ben bravo, merci la tolérance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui a dit qu'on était tolérants ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je veux des noms


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Qui a dit qu'on était tolérants ????
> 
> 
> ...








 Va te faire voir ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Ne sommes pas des balances, ici


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si t'es pas content de me voir, t'as qu'à aller dans les forums techniques toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je reste


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

l'autre a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif[/img]] * Moi je reste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faut savoir, tout à l'heure tu voulais sortir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je te rapelle que tu bvoulais plus me voir


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faut savoir, tout à l'heure tu voulais sortir
> 
> 
> ...



Tu dois savoir que les gens reviennent toujours pour mieux sortir à chaque fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca devient un sport ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sur ce, je sors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et qu'on ne me le reproche pas après


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sur ce, je sors
> 
> 
> ...








 pour une fois: bravo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin du calme


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est  pas malin de le complimenter, après il va revenir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Juillet 2003)

non rien


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * non rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est malin, chuis pas modo, je peux pas t'éditer ton message


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * non rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a la jaunisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 contagieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 DEHORS


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il a la jaunisse
> 
> ...


Quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es déjà major toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, fini pour aujourd'hui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'veux pas que tu me rattrappe


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2003)

Il était temps que ça s'arrête. Vous m'avez fatigué là


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Si t'es fatigué tu vas dormir.....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quoi
> 
> 
> ...








 Ca te défrise?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Jalousie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jalousie


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et toi déjà habitué


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et toi déjà habitué
> 
> 
> ...









 Pas de mal à mon pote, sinon


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je t'aurais bien mis un smiley affectueux, mais ici, j'peux pas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors ...


----------



## Philito (8 Juillet 2003)

Qui a parlé de smiley affectueux.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










on ne les met pas, on en parle pas.... svp


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben voilà, l'autre déjà, il a peur de sa maman, et il se prend pour un justicier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(j'ai mis du vert, mais c'est un smile méchant donc ça compte pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * Qui a parlé de smiley affectueux.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SVP ???
*SVP !!!*








Môssieur fait dans la politesse, maintenant ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut pas demander quand on ne sait pas faire soi même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> SVP ???
> Faut pas demander quand on ne sait pas faire soi même !!!
> 
> ...








 Ouais, ben tu débrouilleras toi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis quoi, encore


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> SVP ???
> SVP !!!
> ...


C'est bon, il a fini son caca nerveux le petit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






On peut continuer à s'engueuler tranquille ou tu vas encore flooder ?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toi tu parles correct d'abord


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bon, il a fini son caca nerveux le petit ?
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien vrai ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













M'énerve les gens qui font semblant de râler juste pour additioner des posts à leurs compteurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On va mettre un code sur la porte pour finir


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> * On va mettre un code sur la porte pour finir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






d'abord  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je propose ABC123, le premier qui le dévoile, je lui gueule dessus.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * ABC123*


Fallait pas  le dire !


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je propose ABC123, le premier qui le dévoile, je lui gueule dessus.
> 
> 
> ...



C pas grave, marche même pas le code  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'arrive plus à sortir maintenant


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snirfl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourquoi tu m'causes comme ça? C'est pas à toi que je disais ça!
C'est à l'aut, là,  qui voulait pas que je te fasse la bise paske t'as fait le justicier comme y dit !

M.... quoi !


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Mais, c'est pas bientôt fini vos âneries. J'ai mal à la tête à force de vous lire. 
et qui c'est qu'a mis un code à la porte ? Un code ça se met à l'extérieur, pas à l'intérieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais quelle engeance


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien vrai ça
> 
> ...



Keuah ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si je voulais additionner des posts je ne m'embeterais d'abord même pas à taper sur ce putain de clavier pour aligner des mots qui font des phrases susceptibles d'être plus ou poins bien interprété par tes quelques neuronnes, sans avoir pour autant  la moindre certitude de ton aptitude à jauger de la profondeur de mes pensées les plus fiéleuses!

Alors pisque c'est comme ça, rien que pour additionner, je ne posterai plus que des "mads" et des "O"!

... et un à chaque fois !


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * C'est à l'aut, là,  qui voulait pas que je te fasse la bise paske t'as fait le justicier comme y dit !
> 
> M.... quoi !
> 
> ...


Ben voilà, toujours ma faute


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * et qui c'est qu'a mis un code à la porte ? Un code ça se met à l'extérieur, pas à l'intérieur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qu'est-ce que je disais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Toujours ma faute


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Mais, c'est pas bientôt fini vos âneries. J'ai mal à la tête à force de vous lire.
> et qui c'est qu'a mis un code à la porte ? Un code ça se met à l'extérieur, pas à l'intérieur
> 
> 
> ...



Il aurait été à l'exterieur, t'aurais pas pu rentrer pour nous dire qu'il était à l'interieur.
Pfff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut pas m'prendre pour un ....


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Alors pisque c'est comme ça, rien que pour additionner, je ne posterai plus que des "mads" et des "O"!
> 
> ... et un à chaque fois !
> 
> ...


Même pas cap'


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il aurait été à l'exterieur, t'aurais pas pu rentrer pour nous dire qu'il était à l'interieur.
> Pfff.
> ...


Mais qu'il est c** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là à cause de toi, j'en peu plus,gnnnnouhsprotch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Ben voilà, c'est sorti, désolé


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il aurait été à l'exterieur, t'aurais pas pu rentrer pour nous dire qu'il était à l'interieur.
> Pfff.
> ...



toi t'avas dit que tu mettrais seulement des mad et des O.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et le code, on était à l'intérieur quand on décidé de le faire, on l'a fait....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 je supporte dark pour cela.... on n'avait pas a pensé où le mettre


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *  je supporte dark pour cela.... on n'avait pas a pensé où le mettre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben merci, heureusement que t'es là, parce que si tu t'imagine que j'aurais pu trouver une excuse tout seul


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais qu'il est c**
> 
> 
> ...



et voilà ce thread en aura poussé plus d'un à bout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est énervant et je râle pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> on n'avait pas a pensé où le mettre
> 
> 
> ...








 ah ben moi j'ai une idée où le mettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SUR TA G*****


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> SUR TA G*****
> 
> 
> ...


Mais tu suis pas ou quoi toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ici, s'qu'on dit, c'est *dans ton ©, c*******


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais tu suis pas ou quoi toi ?
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai la narine et le neurone (celui en fonction) très délicats


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *  le neurone (celui en fonction) *


Prétentieux


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, bon ça, va t'as gagné, t'es cap'

Tu peux arrêter maintenant ?


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Tu peux arrêter maintenant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça serait pas mal que tu en fasses autant.


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça serait pas mal que tu en fasses autant.
> 
> ...


D'"accord, j'arrête jusqu'à 16 H 05


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oui, bon ça, va t'as gagné, t'es cap'
> 
> Tu peux arrêter maintenant ?
> ...



'toute façon j'arrête demain soir.





*VACANCES*





Mais seulement une semaine.


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 'toute façon j'arrête demain soir.
> 
> ...



Dommage que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps.


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Kak (9 Juillet 2003)

Je viens faire quelques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 par ici, ch'uis un peu énervée















voilà, ça va un peu mieux ..


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)




----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Dommage que ça ne dure pas plus longtemps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben avec moi tu doit être content, je suis parti 3 minutes, mais j'en ai mis 40 de plus pour rentrer (qui est le c** qu'a placé  un code à *l'extérieur* ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben avec moi tu doit être content, je suis parti 3 minutes, mais j'en ai mis 40 de plus pour rentrer (qui est le c** qu'a placé  un code à l'extérieur ?
> 
> 
> ...



Va te débrouiller avec Barbarella


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Va te débrouiller avec Barbarella
> 
> ...



Ouai, bah ça, c'est pas gagné d'avance.


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Va te débrouiller avec Barbarella
> 
> ...








 tout ce que j'ai dis, c'est que quand on met un code on le met à l'extérieur, pas à l'intérieur, j'ai jamais dis de la changer de place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non mais


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Pfffffffff! ne JAMAIS parler de technique aux femmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_etrebelote..._


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais au moins depuis que c'est à l'exterieur, elle ne râle plus!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais au moins depuis que c'est à l'exterieur, elle ne râle plus!
> 
> ...








 évidemment, on peut plus rentrer


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne peut que sortir.
D'ailleurs, c'est ce que je fait!

...
... je sors ...


----------



## anntraxh (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gnégnégnégnégnégnégné .........


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne peut que sortir.
> D'ailleurs, c'est ce que je fait!
> ...








 n'allez pas faire de bêtises, tous les deux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_jerestejeneveuxpasvoirça_


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne peut que sortir.
> D'ailleurs, c'est ce que je fait!
> ...



Lâaaaaaaaaaches pas la porte je rentre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lâaaaaaaaaaches pas la porte je rentre
> 
> ...








  Quel grossier personnage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça ne te fait pas trop mal de l'avoir prise en pleine figure


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  quechudi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 quel salaud   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















 ma pauvre fille, mais dans quel état il t'a mise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










quand je pense qu'il est en liberté


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lâaaaaaaaaaches pas la porte je rentre
> 
> ...



Ben ... ferme pas, alors, je te suis!


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'avait qu'a pas bouffer tout mon fondant Ardéchois !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'avait qu'a pas bouffer tout mon fondant Ardéchois !!!
> 
> ...












*QUOI*





 elle a tout bouffé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sans rien me laisser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui aime tant le chocolat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je meurs


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'avait qu'a pas bouffer tout mon fondant Ardéchois !!!
> 
> ...



L'était deg.. euuuuuuh pas bon ton fondant


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'était deg.. euuuuuuh pas bon ton fondant
> 
> ...



Mmmm ... M'étonnerait!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'assiette a été léchée!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mmmm ... M'étonnerait!
> 
> ...



Ca c'est l'oppossum à Thebig, quel goinfre


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> quel goinfre
> 
> ...



L'oppossum, pas Thebig


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca c'est l'oppossum à Thebig, quel goinfre
> 
> ...



déjà ki-z-ont bouffé les carottes des moules  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas épluchées, les carottes en plus


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'oppossum, pas Thebig
> 
> ...




*MOOOODEEEEERAAAATEEUUUURRRR !!!!!!*











Ya trois rires, là!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sanction, mince quoi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pffffff!


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

Bon et sinon, vous avez un peu pensé à allez faire un tour dehors ?
Ne serait-ce que 5 minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bon et sinon, vous avez un peu pensé à allez faire un tour dehors ?
> Ne serait-ce que 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...








 passe devant, je fais le code


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

N'oublie pas de fermer derrière toi.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * N'oublie pas de fermer derrière toi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, laisse ouvert, il fait bon en ce moment


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, laisse ouvert, il fait bon en ce moment
> 
> ...



non;il fait trop chaud, pas une petite brise pour nous rafraîchir, 
rien de rien.
On râle beaucoup chez nous, pas d'ouverture du festival, c'est dingue à mon avis nous marchons sur la tête.
Y'en a marre.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On râle beaucoup chez nous, pas d'ouverture du festival, c'est dingue à mon avis nous marchons sur la tête.
> Y'en a marre.
> ...



Tout le festival est annulé ou juste quelques grands spectacles ?


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tout le festival est annulé ou juste quelques grands spectacles ?  *



Depuis quand tu t'interesses à la culture toi


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Depuis quand tu t'interesses à la culture toi
> 
> ...



Et toi, depuis quand tu sais l'écrire ?


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Ils sont où tous les gens.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Oui je sais c'est ce que l'on se demandait à mon sujet hier....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon va falloir travailler alors


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bon va falloir travailler alors
> 
> 
> ...








 Tu n'es pas encore au boulot?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




du pot que je ne sois pas ton boss


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais si j'y suis, va voir le thread avec les horaires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut s'y mettre, kwa, le plus dur.....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais si j'y suis, va voir le thread avec les horaires
> 
> 
> ...



Ne pas confondre:

être  *présent* au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et:  *travailler*


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne pas confondre:
> 
> ...



Ah, c'est ça!

M'disais bien qu'yavait une nuance !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ah, c'est ça!
> M'disais bien qu'yavait une nuance !
> *








 tu t'es souvenu du code  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 au boulot toi aussi


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Par précaution, Barbarella ne l'a pas fermée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et j'ai encore un peu de temps.
Ma pose travail est dans 10 minutes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais ... je crois que je ne vais pas la prendre.


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne pas confondre:
> 
> ...



Donc j'étais bien présent au boulot.... rien à me dire donc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non Mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et je travaille si je veux (les échéances aident beaucoup evidemment)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> (les échéances aident beaucoup evidemment)
> 
> 
> ...








 les échéances "motivent"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"aident" Pfffffff


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dis ce que je veux de mes échéances.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Va pêcher....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et ferme la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 avec le code


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Va pêcher....
> 
> 
> ...








 faudrait pas confondre


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je dis ce que je veux de mes échéances.....
> 
> ...



'tention à Barbarella derrière !


----------



## Philito (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 'tention à Barbarella derrière !
> 
> *



Ben oui, mais faut pas courir vers des portes qui se ferment non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










malin ça


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben oui, mais faut pas courir vers des portes qui se ferment non plus
> 
> 
> ...








 et vous comptez sur moi pour appeller le SAMU


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2003)

Comme indiqué dans la charte, il est interdit de courir dans les couloirs du bar !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Y a des serveurs qui portent des consos !! Non mais !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *  Y a des serveurs qui portent des consos !! Non mais !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et comment ils font pour taper le code avec le plateau sur une main et le clavier sous l'autre


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et comment ils font pour taper le code avec le plateau sur une main et le clavier sous l'autre
> 
> ...



Sans compter qu'il faut ouvrir avec le pied.
Alors si Barbarella ne se prend pas la porte, elle se prend au moins les consos sur le chemisier.

Et le premier qui se propose pour éponger ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je fais changer le code !


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

Qui c'est qui a changé le sens d'ouverture de la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça va pas non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faudrait quand même prévenir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mon milk shake il est tout secoué on dirait de l'orangina


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Qui c'est qui a changé le sens d'ouverture de la porte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A y est. Elle va encore dire que le clavier est du mauvais côté de la porte!

Ok ok, je rentre!

Gaffe t'en a renversé, là!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Qui c'est qui a changé le sens d'ouverture de la porte
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ah ben bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 y en a partout maintenant, j'ai failli me casser la g*****  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 heureusement j'ai pu me rattrapper à B. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ben quoi, j'essaie de pas tomber
- *poses tes sales pattes ailleurs* 
- mais Barb...
-  *  PAF  * 
- c'est amusant avec l'orangina, c'est devenu tout transp...
-   *PAF*  
- et on les dit sentimentales   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_c'est où les pansements?_


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est où les pansements? *



Aaaallleezzz!
Viens là mon p'tit râleur!
Non, mais je ne sais pas c'qu'elle a en ce moment.
Ses oranginas sans doute!

Dis donc, t'a pas raté là!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya quelqu'un qu'a de la gaze, ici?


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

(rire jaune) pourquoi il est enrubané comme ça Vieux râleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je veux sortir, j'ai les chaussures pleines de milk shake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et arrêtez de jouer avec le mercure au chrome


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut pas v'nir avec des trucs comme ça!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahhh, et le clavier est tout poisseux, maintenant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon et puis tu fais quoi, là, tu rentres ou tu sors?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh ... la c'est pas pour me rattrapper c'est pour m'essuyer, je peux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *  et arrêtez de jouer avec le mercure au chrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'y peux rien, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est cet ahuri qui s'amuse à m'en mettre sur le nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"tu ressembleras à oupsy après une nuit de flood", qu'il dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




déjà que t'as pas l'air contente avec tes pompes hydrauliques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, qu'est-ce que ça va être quand oupsy va savoir que tout le bar est au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est qu'ils ont la langue bien pendue, ici


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> "tu ressembleras à oupsy après une nuit de flood", qu'il dit
> 
> 
> ...



He ho!
J'le soigne et en plus il est pas content!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pis c'est pas de l'alcool que je met, là!
Et arrête de gesticuler, sinon je te soigne au milk shake, moi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'devrais être parti en vacances, là et faut que j'moccuppe du p'tit vieux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout ça pour des mains balladeuses !

Grmmffff!!


----------



## barbarella (10 Juillet 2003)

Tiens PetIrix, je te rapporte ton *C*, tu l'as laisser traîner dans la pièce à côté, et puisque c'est comme ça je ne te souhaite pas : * B*ONNES VACANCES, à plus


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tout ça pour des mains balladeuses !*








 Ah ben tu manques pas d'air, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas toi qui m'a dit que Barbarella était sensible aux hommes murs, au visage marqué par l'empreinte de la vie, au regard revenu de tout (il aurait pas fallu qu'il loupe le train pour partir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), à l'expérience rassurante, à l'épaule accueillante, à la poignée de main virile (et je ne parle pas du reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), à la peau douce, aux poils follets (je m'égare, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), à la moue mutine (mignon s'pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), au dos droit, aux pieds discrets (je parlais du fumet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), en bref à l'homme dont elle rêve et dont elle ressent un manque évident  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ose répéter que ce n'est pas toi qui me l'a dit


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ose répéter que ce n'est pas toi qui me l'a dit
> 
> ...



Je te dirais simplement que ce n'est évidemment pas de toi qu'il s'agissait !








Y m'reste du sparadra je te le met où ?


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens PetIrix, je te rapporte ton C, tu l'as laisser traîner dans la pièce à côté, et puisque c'est comme ça je ne te souhaite pas :  BONNES VACANCES, à plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne saurais souffrir plus avant cet affront!
Je ne te remercie pas !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_euh ..., pas compris le "C" ... ahh, stupido salvatore_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Y m'reste du sparadra je te le met où ?
> 
> 
> ...












*OU*



*OU*














... mais sur ta tronche, malheureux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_après avoir passé la porte_


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmmfff mff mfmfff mff !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mfff ffmmfff mfffmf mfmf mffff mffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*MFFF MFFMF MFMFFFFF MMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Mmmmfff mff mfmfff mff !!
> ...



C'est déjà mieux comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 à propos, une question que je me pose: t'aurais pas fauché la moquette du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à voir ta tête, t'es au courant de quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dis-le, tu l'as revendue (la moquette)


----------



## PetIrix (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dis-le, tu l'as revendue (la moquette)
> 
> ...



mfff ? mf mfffffff ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



scratch , AAAAAAIEEE !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Benn ... Y'a quelqu'une (j'ai pas le droit de dire son nom) qui a piqué celui à son boulot, et comme ça s'est vu, elle avait besoin d'un moquette neuve!
Alors ... ben ... euh ... 'rendu service quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mfff ? mf mfffffff ?
> 
> ...



et ce ne serait pas plus confortable quand on marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à quatre pattes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai ma petite (c'est peu fréquent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) idée la-dessus


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Ça c'est bien vrai. Des idées, tu ne peux en avoir que des petites.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça c'est bien vrai. Des idées, tu ne peux en avoir que des petites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi, si tu arrives pour foutre le b*****  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on est sérieux ici,  *môssieu*


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> toi, si tu arrives pour foutre le b*****
> 
> ...



Faudra m'expliquer où, j'ai pas encore vu. Et c'est surtout pas ta contribution qui va faire avancer les choses.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Faudra m'expliquer où, j'ai pas encore vu. Et c'est surtout pas ta contribution qui va faire avancer les choses.
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi, cà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Môssieu arrive les doigts de pieds en bouquet de violettes chez des qui se sont donné un mal fou toute la journée pour maintenir la flamme allumée pour critiquer en disant n'importe quoi


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Exactement. Et sert moi un Ricard, tant que tu y es.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













N'oublie pas la glaçe.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Exactement. Et sert moi un Ricard, tant que tu y es.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Etrangles-toi avec  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai horreur du Ricard


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

J'en étais sûr. De toute façon, l'alcool ne supporte pas la médiocrité, môôôssieu.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * J'en étais sûr. De toute façon, l'alcool ne supporte pas la médiocrité, môôôssieu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et t'appelles ça de l'alcool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










goût de pharmacie infame


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Je suis sûr que tu es du genre à boire de la Suze.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis sûr que tu es du genre à boire de la Suze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffffffff, n'importe quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de la Suze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pourquoi pas Fernet Branca, pendant que tu y es


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Où alors, un truc sans alcool, genre Martini ou Porto.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Où alors, un truc sans alcool, genre Martini ou Porto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vais t'en coller du "sans alcool" moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tes bananes, tu les flambes au lait


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

C'est toi qui flambe un peu trop, hé....banane.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est toi qui flambe un peu trop, hé....banane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ttttttttt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 poli, tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jamais on te confiera les vieux à garder si tu continues


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2003)

Manquerait plus que ça. Et qu'est-ce que j'en ferais


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> et pourquoi pas Fernet Branca, pendant que tu y es
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit gignolet papy?


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un petit gignolet papy?  *



C'est pas l'heure.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 T'es fou ou quoi ? Tu veux nous l'achever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laisse-le finir son potage, on verra après pour les folies.


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est pas l'heure.
> 
> ...



La journée s'était presque déroulée sans raleurs et non, il faut que deux s'y remette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Savez pas être content un peu.... bande de rabats joie va


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La journée s'était presque déroulée sans raleurs et non, il faut que deux s'y remette
> 
> ...



Toi aussi tu veux du potage


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Manquerait plus que ça. Et qu'est-ce que j'en ferais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Toi aussi tu veux du potage
> 
> ...



Mais t'as qu'à t'étouffer avec ton potage mon vieux.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Laisse-le finir son potage, on verra après pour les folies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et en plus de la part de gens qui se permettent de mettre du vert par ici.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu vas être banni si tu continues


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La journée s'était presque déroulée sans raleurs et non, il faut que deux s'y remette
> 
> ...



Mais t'as besoin de lunettes toi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Relis mon post et dis moi où est-ce que j'ai râlé


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Déjà qu'ils sont sinistrés, tu voudrais quand même pas en rajouter une couche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, d'accord, j'allais parler des couches, mais je m'abstiens, je sors directement.


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ça, c'est quoi, hein, c'est quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Tu te crois où


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et ça, c'est quoi, hein, c'est quoi
> 
> ...



C'était les tiens, mais les quotes se sont barrés.... tu vois pourquoi après ça se démultiplie partout   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Donc t'en met plus, tu peux les mettre au même endroit que la soupe à la limite


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'était les tiens, mais les quotes se sont barrés.... tu vois pourquoi après ça se démultiplie partout
> 
> ...



Je fais ce que je veux.


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un petit gignolet papy?  *



Ben là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et vient pas me dire que tu ralais pas pendant que tu l'as écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça se sent dans les posts....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pour te faire plaisir je met des lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dis qu'il pue du bec, tant que t'y es


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dis qu'il pue du bec, tant que t'y es
> 
> ...



par contre c'est vrai que toi t'aurais pu la fermer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ya des produits pour les dentiers non.....


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> dis qu'il pue du bec, tant que t'y es
> 
> ...



Je crois plutôt qu'il a le nez trop prêt du ©


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

M'énerve cet abonnement qui se finit à 17 h.


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je crois plutôt qu'il a le nez trop prêt du ©
> 
> ...



ma distance nez - © est tout à fait dans la norme Monsieur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










T'es prié de persévérer à essayer de t'étouffer avec ta soupe


----------



## Philito (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Arrêtez donc un peu de RÂLER !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et toi finis de râler qu'on râle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et tes chansons grivoises (au demeurant sympathiques)..... ==&gt; dans ton ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (paske qu'il faut du rouge)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> dans ton ©
> 
> 
> ...



ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, il a le cul tout rouge, Roberto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a pris une fessée à cause des bêtises


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2003)

Une fessée ne suffit pas.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut les raleuses


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * M'énerve cet abonnement qui se finit à 17 h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je t'ai deja dis:
t'as qu'a changer


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Arrêtez donc un peu de RÂLER !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tout a fait d'accord.
Raler c'est bien mais a force de raler dans le vide, quand il faut y aller, il y a plus personne


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

vous avez qu'a vous faire un thread SM pendant ue vous y etes


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

oh oui, fait moi ***, fais moi ****, espece de ********


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je t'ai deja dis:
> t'as qu'a changer
> 
> 
> ...


T'es marrant toi.
Pour le même prix, tout ce que je peux avoir c'est le30 h wanadoo ou le free 50 h.
Si c'est pour finir mon forfait dans le premier tiers du mois ça vaut pas le coup.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * oh oui, fait moi ***, fais moi ****, espece de ********  *


Pas en public, j'te l'ai déjà dit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'en a qui se mettent à pisser partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment dégueu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même les filles qui s'y mettent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Assis, debout, Assis, debout, Assis, debout, Assis, debout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




couchées, oui


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Juillet 2003)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> * Allez, on se défoule et on crache sa haine à la face du monde ici.   *



et dire que le vestiaire de la mauvaise humeur existait déjà


----------



## krystof (12 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ça, hein ? C'est quoi !? Tu te crois où, non mais.


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

C'est dimanche, le jour du seigneur, et nato kino, y fait rien qu'à m'embêter.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

C'est même pas vrais d'abord !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Si c'est vrai. Faut assumer. Dieu reconnaitrat les seins...heu...les siens.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Et n'en profite pas pour blasphémer stp !! Tu vas réveiller bonpat !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

...mmmpppffff....mmmpppffff.

Ça va pas de dire des choses pareilles. J'ai failli m'étouffer avec ma biscotte.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

T'es vraiment qu'un sale !! Tu laisses tomber ta biscotte au sol et tu la manges !! Même Si il n'y a plus un seul mouton sur la moquette, c'est répugnant !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Je signale à môôssieur que j'avais une biscotte de secours, cachée sous ma serviette.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2003)

Et tricheur par dessus le marché !! C'est honteux !!


----------



## krystof (13 Juillet 2003)

Je ne triche pas, moi. Je m'adapte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Observer &lt;--&gt; S'adapter &lt;--&gt; Dominer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..heu...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

et pour la confiture sur la moquette, tu vas la faire façon "aspirateur balai"


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

Si tu sais si bien t'en servir que ça, vient à la maison, la porte est ouverte.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Si tu sais si bien t'en servir que ça, vient à la maison, la porte est ouverte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 si tu cherches une bonniche, va voir ailleurs


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais bien que même ça, tu n'étais pas capable de le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2003)

au lieu de vous engueuler pour rien ! viendez m'aider bande de p'tit rigolo  va !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'en ai marre d'être dans mes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de déménagement  par cette chaleur...


----------



## barbarella (14 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * au lieu de vous engueuler pour rien ! viendez m'aider bande de p'tit rigolo  va !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tout cas moi ça m'emballe pas


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * au lieu de vous engueuler pour rien ! viendez m'aider bande de p'tit rigolo  va !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je veux bien t'aider, mais vu l'état de Vieux Râleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est encore moi qui vais tout faire.


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2003)

Ça te fera pas de mal un peu d'exercice !!


----------



## krystof (14 Juillet 2003)

De quoi j'me mêle VéronikéDavina


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Ça te fera pas de mal un peu d'exercice !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le plus grand bien, ça lui fera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
... vu son état, à son âge, si c'est pas malheureux


----------



## krystof (15 Juillet 2003)

T'as pensé à graisser tes essieux avant de râler.


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Y en a marre des juillettistes.


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Je crains déjà les aôutiens.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

C'est un monde, ça: tu n'as qu'à aller vivre ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais surtout pas chez moi


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * C'est un monde, ça: tu n'as qu'à aller vivre ailleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plutôt écouter Mireille Mathieu en boucle pendant 24 heures que ça.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plutôt écouter Mireille Mathieu en boucle pendant 24 heures que ça.
> 
> ...



NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> ...



J'avais un doute, c'est une certitude: un maso, ce mec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mireille Mathieu


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'avais un doute, c'est une certitude: un maso, ce mec
> 
> ...



C'est pas bien de se moquer. Tu risques de la faire souffrir là.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas bien de se moquer. Tu risques de la faire souffrir là.
> 
> 
> ...



Je crrrrrrrroooooooooooooooooooââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââââssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que je ne la supporte pas


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

T'inquiètes pas, nous non plus on te supporte pas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * T'inquiètes pas, nous non plus on te supporte pas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 manquerait plus que ça


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Tu portes bien ton pseudo "Vieux Râleur".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tu portes bien ton pseudo "Vieux Râleur".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iras loin, toi: tu comprends vite si on t'explique longtemps


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> iras loin, toi: tu comprends vite si on t'explique longtemps
> 
> ...



Faut quand même avouer que sans ton dentier, la prononciation est difficile.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut quand même avouer que sans ton dentier, la prononciation est difficile.
> 
> ...



et si tu te lavais les oreilles


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et si tu te lavais les oreilles
> 
> ...



C'est ça. Prête moi ton auriculaire tant que tu y es.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est ça. Prête moi ton auriculaire tant que tu y es.
> 
> ...


espèce de cochon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shit! voulais dire:


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> espèce de cochon
> 
> 
> ...



J'en étais sûr. Tu en as réservé l'usage pour un autre endroit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ......................


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en étais sûr. Tu en as réservé l'usage pour un autre endroit.
> 
> ...



tu t'laisses aller


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Non, pas encore, merci. Je n'ai pas de problème de ce côté-là.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Non, pas encore, merci. Je n'ai pas de problème de ce côté-là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


regardes l'état de mes pompes: C'EST QUI, CA???


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> regardes l'état de mes pompes: C'EST QUI, CA???
> 
> 
> ...



Kicékadukakakoléokuku, c'est pas moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Ok, j'ai compris.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kicékadukakakoléokuku, c'est pas moi.
> 
> ...



c'est le lit d'urgence, qu'il te faut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et de préférence, attaché


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est le lit d'urgence, qu'il te faut
> 
> ...



Môôssieur a l'air de bien connaître la chose.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Môôssieur a l'air de bien connaître la chose.
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiètes, je saurai improviser 

















  nécéssité fait loi


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Etonnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20h20 et Vieux Raleur n'a encore rien dit.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Etonnant
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'te cause à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un vrai morpion


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Bah voilà, c'est reparti


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

Raleur à 2 balles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Bah voilà, c'est reparti
> 
> 
> 
> ...





quand on me cherche, on me trouve


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Raleur à 2 balles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais d'abord


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne te cherche pas, tu traînes toujours au milieu de nos pattes


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Raleur à 2 balles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Floodeur à 2 balles


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais d'abord
> 
> 
> ...



Ça te fait rire


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Floodeur à 2 balles
> 
> ...



Eh les gars, vous etes au courrant qu'on est passé à l'Euro depuis quelques temps?
Râleurs à 0.3049 Euros!!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Et alors ? L'argot aussi a changé ? Pas que je sache.

2 euros = 2 balles


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et alors ? L'argot aussi a changé ? Pas que je sache.
> 
> 2 euros = 2 balles
> 
> ...



Toi t'as du perdre pas mal d'argent depuis le passage à l' (ou en as-t'il gagné ?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais toi t'as pas changé, toujours aussi désagréable !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_oui, oui au fond à gauche_


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais toi t'as pas changé, toujours aussi désagréable !
> 
> 
> ...



Qui parle d'être désagréable


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qui parle d'être désagréable
> 
> ...



Bon je reconnais que le terme est faible et tu m'en excuseras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais tiens pas à me faire modérer


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais tiens pas à me faire modérer
> 
> 
> ...



Ça ne te ferais pas de mal


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et alors ? L'argot aussi a changé ? Pas que je sache.
> 
> 2 euros = 2 balles
> 
> ...



Voila comment les commercants nous ont entubés apres le passage a l'Euro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est l'inflation qu'y disent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










D'ailleur pour préciser sur le plan de l'argot 2 balles = 0.02 Francs (nouveaux) soit 2 cts de Francs Nouveaux puisque 1 Franc Nouveau = 100 balles
Donc en fait 2 balles = 0.003 Euros soit 0.3 Cts d'Euros...
Tu me suis Krystof ou tu veux un cours sur les règles de 3?


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Tu me suis Krystof ou tu veux un cours sur les règles de 3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne te suis pas, parce que là, tu vas direct dehors.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne te suis pas, parce que là, tu vas direct dehors.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que c'est souvent toi qui passe la porte le premier!


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est souvent toi qui passe la porte le premier!
> 
> ...



70 % de l'utilisation de la porte c'est lui.... les gonds ne tiennent quasi plus (à force de la claquer ainsi que les gens qui courent tête baissée dedans mais sutout deux passages à chacun de ses posts) ! C'est qui qui va la remplacer quand on ne saura plus s'en servir.....


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

T'es pas obligé de me suivre. Manque de personnalité ça.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * T'es pas obligé de me suivre. Manque de personnalité ça.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais où je veux!!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

Oui, bah alors lache moi la jambe


----------



## Philito (18 Juillet 2003)

Et merde il est revenu !!!!


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

On avait dit pas le physique


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, bah alors lache moi la jambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ca va je te la rend!


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

Nan, moi, c'est la gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Nan, moi, c'est la gauche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 quel pinailleur, ce mec


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Y a pas un jour ou tu râles pas toi.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Y a pas un jour ou tu râles pas toi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tous cas, j'ai des raisons de râler mÔa!

Voila ce qu'il y'a dehors:






Et moi je suis coincé là dedans:


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

C'est pourtant simple, tu prends la première à gauche, on t'a dit.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pourtant simple, tu prends la première à gauche, on t'a dit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La porte est bloquée, elle ne s'ouvrira que demain matin


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Une nuit à la fraîche, ça ne te fera pas de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

C'est pas bientot fini ce cirque, vous deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on ne s'entend plus digérer, ici


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Une nuit à la fraîche, ça ne te fera pas de mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pârles, 'fait une chaleur a crever ici!!!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas bientot fini ce cirque, vous deux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es pas encore au lit papy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Allez, fini ta tisanne et ouste!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'es pas encore au lit papy?
> 
> 
> ...



J'en étais sur, t'oublies le pipi et la prière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 dans cet ordre


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'en étais sur, t'oublies le pipi *



Si tu n'oubliais pas ta couche a chaque fois ca ne serait pas un probleme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si tu n'oubliais pas ta couche a chaque fois ca ne serait pas un probleme
> 
> 
> ...








 Vu le b***** que tu entretiens ici, comment veux-tu que je les trouves


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sous ton oreiller, comme d'habitude.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Sous ton oreiller, comme d'habitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ben le v'la çui là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



encore une soirée de gachée


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as aussi le nez bouché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












T'as du bol!!!!


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah ben le v'la çui là
> 
> ...



Faut bien quelqu'un pour remettre de l'ordre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Faut bien quelqu'un pour remettre de l'ordre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*toi, remettre de l'ordre*




je me marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou plutot,  *non*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est fini oui!!! 
T'as pas pris tes gouttes ce soir ou quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Y va finir par nous faire une apoplexie ce vieux grigou!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Y va finir par nous faire une apoplexie ce vieux grigou!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 c'est pas une crise que je vais te faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un bon coup de pied au c** te fera le plus grand bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mouflet mal élevé


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et une fracture du col du femur en plus!!!
C'est pas raisonnable de se mettre dans des etats pareils a ton age!
Allez maintenant tu file au lit ou c'est direct a l'hospice


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Allez maintenant tu file au lit ou c'est direct a l'hospice
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 des menaces, maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 au lit, tout seul j'ai peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'veux  *l'amie ricorée* pour me rassurer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



na


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Tiens j'ai trouvé ca pour te calmer






Et maintenant tu fini ta verveine et je veux plus t'entendre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens j'ai trouvé ca pour te calmer
> Et maintenant tu fini ta verveine et je veux plus t'entendre
> 
> 
> ...



1 c'est pas  *l'amie ricorée* 
2  *l'amie ricorée* est *brune* elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 je préfère en jupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4  *laisses la lumière ALLUMEE*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Jamais content ces vioques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Tu l'aurras cherché, allez hop met tes pantoufles et direction


----------



## ArtBlueFun (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens j'ai trouvé ca pour te calmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si je peux me permettre (?!?), moi c'est pas le genre de truc qui me calmerait !!!!
En plus, si tu voyais ma tisane  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et vive les auspices ... !!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si je peux me permettre (?!?), moi c'est pas le genre de truc qui me calmerait !!!! *



1- non tu ne peux pas te permettre, de quoi je me mèle?
2- tu lui dirais en face? T'as vu la taille de ses thermometres?


----------



## ArtBlueFun (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1- non tu ne peux pas te permettre, de quoi je me mèle?
> 2- tu lui dirais en face? T'as vu la taille de ses thermometres?
> ...



1°) trop tard... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2°) C'est mesurer la T° des Cuuuuves !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et toc !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

C'est toi dans le premier lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est l'horreur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bonjour les cauchemards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu veux me faire crever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















*NON*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * tu veux me faire crever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUI


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1°) trop tard...
> 
> ...



Completement bourré... Bravo... Bel exemple pour la jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Heureusement que Mackie est au lit!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *  OUI
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je commençais à me douter de qqchose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un mec pas normal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*t'auras pas ma peau*




espèce de nécrophage


----------



## ArtBlueFun (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Completement bourré... Bravo... Bel exemple pour la jeunesse
> 
> ...


Et c'est qui qu'envoit des photos de ma copine pour essayer de calmer les vieux, HEIN ?!?!???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dépravés et si çà se trouve, même pas lavés !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et c'est qui qu'envoit des photos de ma copine pour essayer de calmer les vieux, HEIN ?!?!???
> 
> 
> ...



en plus c'est ta copine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*MAUVAIS GENRE*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> espèce de nécrophage
> ...



QUOI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bouffer de la vielle carne morte moisie???
Ca va pas non espece de pervert!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je préfère la chair fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Je préfère la chair fraiche *











 faudrait pouvoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






fanfaron, va


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et c'est qui qu'envoit des photos de ma copine pour essayer de calmer les vieux *



C'est ca! Et moi j'suis le Pape et mes potes c'est les Beetles!!!
Vantard


----------



## ArtBlueFun (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> en plus c'est ta copine
> 
> ...



Gnagnagna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gros jaloux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









toujours pas au *DODO???



*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * C'est ca! Et moi j'suis le Pape
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si c'est ça, risque pas de me faire moine


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux pas te souvenir... Quelle tristesse l'Alzheimer...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si c'est ça, risque pas de me faire moine
> 
> ...



Domage, on aurait eu la paix


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Dommage, on aurait eu la paix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te faire plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 rêves


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce qui m'en empèche?  Un veillard arthritique et atrabilaire? Un Guitariste Belge imbibé jusqu'a la moelle?
'Manquerait plus que ca!!!


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Ça vous dérange pas qu'on dorme pendant que vous gueulez toute la nuit


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça vous dérange pas qu'on dorme pendant que vous gueulez toute la nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Retournes te coucher, petite nature


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Impossible avec le bruit inutile que vous faites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Et jpmiss, il est où ? Tombé dans son volcan.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Impossible avec le bruit inutile que vous faites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 pauvre chéri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et je te laisse la veilleuse allumée, peut-être


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Tu sais où tu peux te la mettre ta veilleuse.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Tu sais où tu peux te la mettre ta veilleuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ca, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*dans ta g******


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça râle, et en plus, ça devient grossier


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça vous dérange pas qu'on dorme pendant que vous gueulez toute la nuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et pas moyen de faire une grasse mat' apres une dure nuit de labeur avec le bordel que vous plantez


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * SI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tu pourrais pas faire taire l'autre excité, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 il commence à me bouffer l'oxygène


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debrouille toi tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Debrouilles toi tout seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 merci de l'aide


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas que ca a faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ciao!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai pas que ca a faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 bon vent


----------



## kamkil (21 Juillet 2003)

Bon moi je vais a la plage!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est pas mal le pacifique de l'autre cote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre ya pleins de limules partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez raler un bon coup sur la plage au lieu de le faire ici tiens


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juillet 2003)

limule toi même, hin !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * limule toi même, hin !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Anntraxh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 tu es limite, la


----------



## anntraxh (21 Juillet 2003)

ouaip et encore je m'retiens ... "limule" , non mais ... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et tidjuuuuu, ce lieu est réservé aux râleries  masculines et viriles en plus , bande de sexistes ??!!!!!


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

sexistes, sexistes, t'es vachement sympa j'aurais dis bande de mecs, non mais


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * sexistes, sexistes, t'es vachement sympa j'aurais dis bande de mecs, non mais
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 pour une fois, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'ai envie de rire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chamaillez-vous un peu, les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça nous reposera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... mais en silence


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non mais, de quoi je me mêle, mets y un bémol stp, on s'entend plus ici, et puis va jouer avec tes copains


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Non mais, de quoi je me mêle, mets y un bémol stp, on s'entend plus ici, et puis va jouer avec tes copains
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Un ton plus bas* veux-tu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



crépez-vous le chignon et le reste si vous voulez, mais pas d'éclats de voix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...ni de grossièretés


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Un ton plus bas veux-tu
> 
> ...



Non mais on croit rêver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y mettent le souk toute la nuit, et après ça vient vous faire la morale, mais où va -ton


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Non mais on croit rêver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mppffffff
Dis donc, toi, la teigneuse, je vais te rafraîchir la mémoire: et le  *respect*





- en raison de mon âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- ... et de mon  *sexe*


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * - ... et de mon  sexe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On aura vraiment tout entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * On aura vraiment tout entendu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boules Quiès, tu connais


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Boules Quiès, tu connais
> 
> ...



Oui, je connais. Beaucoup plus sympathique que toi.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, je connais. Beaucoup plus sympathique que toi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 suis pas ici pour faire la danse du ventre


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as tort (comme d'hab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ça te permettrait d'éviter les tomates qu'on te lance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez, tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as tort (comme d'hab
> 
> 
> ...



Faudrait voir à ne pas me prendre pour une boite de Panzani


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faudrait voir à ne pas me prendre pour une boite de Panzani
> 
> ...



T'as raison banane.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> T'as raison banane.
> 
> 
> ...



Mieux vaut être un fruit qu'un légume


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mieux vaut être un fruit qu'un légume
> 
> ...



Sauf si c'est une grosse légume


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Sauf si c'est une grosse légume
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas là pour faire de la pub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... mais pour râler


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pas là pour faire de la pub
> 
> ...



 Si j'ai pas envie de râler, je râlerais pas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Si j'ai pas envie de râler, je râlerais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 un léger mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... mais encore beaucoup de progrès à faire


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toute façon, il y aura toujours des mécontents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas la peine de faire des efforts, et puis d'abord je veux pas faire de progrès, seriez trop content


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> De toute façon, il y aura toujours des mécontents
> 
> 
> ...








 Pfffff ces jeunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dès qu'on leur parle d'effort, partent en courant


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ces jeunes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dès qu'on a 30 ans (environ) de moins que vous on est des jeunes, faudrait voir à pas être insultant, sinon la Thaïlande, tintin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, on arrête tous de travailler


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quoi ces jeunes
> 
> ...



Ah ces vieilles toujours en train de ronchonner


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quoi ces jeunes
> 
> 
> ...








 une manif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des pavés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 des barricades  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













plus c'est petit, plus ça casse les oreilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez cotiser, les enfants


----------



## barbarella (21 Juillet 2003)

Faudrait supprimer les vieux à la naissance, on aurait moins de problème


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Faudrait supprimer les vieux à la naissance, on aurait moins de problème
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 quand je pense qu'on vous a nourris, torchés, qu'on s'est levé la nuit malgré un dur labeur dans la journée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










quelle reconnaissance


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le voilà qui se prend pour mère Thérèsa maintenant !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le voilà qui se prend pour mère Thérèsa maintenant !!
> 
> 
> ...











 Affelou va faire fortune avec un mec comme toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 ahuri


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De quoi ?! Des insultes ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Tu tombes bien bas l'ancêtre pour t'abaisser à t'exprimer ainsi !! Zip...!!


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> De quoi ?! Des insultes ?!
> 
> ...



Heu...t'as demandé l'autorisation avant de zipper


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Heu...t'as demandé l'autorisation avant de zipper
> 
> 
> ...








 c'est ça, battez-vous: j'aurai un peu la paix


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

salut les filles


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * salut les filles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va faire mumuse ailleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> va faire mumuse ailleurs
> 
> ...



où ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 dans ton © ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * où ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a du mal à sortir de sa période "pipi caca" celui là


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> il a du mal à sortir de sa période "pipi caca" celui là
> 
> ...



et ?


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et ?
> 
> ...



Et va falloir grandir un peu.


----------



## nato kino (22 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et va falloir grandir un peu.
> 
> ...


Ça va être difficile... Le syndrome de la taupe naine est coriace !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ça va être difficile... Le syndrome de la taupe naine est coriace !!
> 
> 
> ...








 y'a du chemin à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... beaucoup


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

Montre lui le chemin, puisque tu es passé aussi par là.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Montre lui le chemin, puisque tu es passé aussi par là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ce c** a perdu le code


----------



## krystof (22 Juillet 2003)

C'est malin.


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

PFFFFFFFF !!! 











y'a personne qui râle , y'a rien qui s'passe, ni icite, ni ailleurs ... pfffff 

rogntudjuuuu !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * PFFFFFFFF !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 du calme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quelle humeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce doit être la fin des soldes qui approche...


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

qu'est-ce que ça peut me f..... les soldes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










y'a que des posts " en solde " dans ce thread, d'abord ! et encore , du genre de ce qu'on trouve dans un bac "tout à 0,50  " !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * qu'est-ce que ça peut me f..... les soldes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 solde toi même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne t'a obligé à entrer


----------



## Baboum (23 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Baboum a dit:
			
		

> * un de plus...   *








 ici, tu es prié d'être de mauvaise humeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 c'est pas difficile avec annthrax qui traîne par ici


----------



## Baboum (23 Juillet 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

Baboum a dit:
			
		

> * Si tu me connaissais tu saurais que je suis de la pire humeur qui soit...   *








 manquent de rouge, tes posts


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2003)

Pourrait-on avoir svp la raison de tous ces posts édités ? On vous laisse la maison un après-midi et c'est le foutoir !!


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

t'avais qu'à être là , tidjuuuuuu !


----------



## kamkil (23 Juillet 2003)

Kkn a usurper Finn, c'est pas possible


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Pourrait-on avoir svp la raison de tous ces posts édités ? On vous laisse la maison un après-midi et c'est le foutoir !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, mais t'as vu dans quel étét elle était 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












une véritable honte


----------



## kamkil (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, mais t'as vu dans quel étét elle était
> 
> ...



Ouais tu peux parler toi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va me nettoyer toutes tes cochonneries dans la salle de bain et que ca saute avant que je me fache serieusement!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais tu peux parler toi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 je me marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu te laves comme un vrai cochon: de la flotte partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu te crois où 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 vais t'emmener à la laverie


----------



## kamkil (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah pask mossieur sait faire marcher une machine a laver maintenant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bah tu tombe bien!! J'en ai marre de faire l'homme de menage et de laver tous vos fringues crasseux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Je te passe 2 quarters, ca devrait suffir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *  J'en ai marre de faire l'homme de menage
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 te manque qu'un porte-jarretelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je risque pas de te coincer contre une porte ou de te faire monter sur un tabouret


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

ben les voilà qui  lavent leur linge sale ... c'est nouveau , ça ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









on aura tout vu !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * ben les voilà qui  lavent leur linge sale ... c'est nouveau , ça ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 toi, le jupon à pattes, c'est pas le moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'es certaine de pas avoir mieux à faire que de traîner dehors à l'heure qu'il est


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

chuis pas dehors , chuis ici !!! tu connais la sortie, toi, non ????


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * chuis pas dehors , chuis ici !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ne parles pas la bouche pleine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









quant à la sortie, c'est à coups de pompes aux fesses que tu va l'emprunter 







non mais


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

bon , OK OK OK .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je sors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bisou, Vieux Raleur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oups ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * bon , OK OK OK ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi, tu t'laisses aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-  *non* 
- que j't'y reprenne pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_bon, un bisou quand même_


----------



## kamkil (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> bon, un bisou quand même
> 
> 
> ...



Ca veut dire que tu t'es enfin decider a laver not' linge sale?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ca veut dire que tu t'es enfin decider a laver not' linge sale?
> 
> 
> ...








 rêves pas: prend la lessive, branche la machine et... au boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









feignant


----------



## anntraxh (23 Juillet 2003)

et voilà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



à peine levé, dejà en train de raler !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 on n'est pas un vieux raleur pour  rien ... !

et toi, l'espèce de squelette de mite casqué, tu ferais bien de passer la casserole que tu portes sur la tête au sidol, et que ça blinque ... !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * et voilà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 oui, et fier de l'être  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









mais de la façon dont commence la journée, ça va pas s'arranger d'ici à ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









sont nombreuses de ton espèce, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sont pas en vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






me f'rait du bien, pourtant


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2003)

Oh oh, ça va pas commencer hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d'abord j'ai mal à la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis rien à faire de vos états d'âme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Alors *SILEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENCE*


----------



## nato kino (23 Juillet 2003)

Et ferme la porte en sortant, sans la claquée !!


----------



## barbarella (23 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> * Et ferme la porte en sortant, sans la claquée !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et si ça me fait plaisir de la claquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tiens écoute *BOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM* héhéhé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et si ça me fait plaisir de la claquer
> 
> 
> ...








 dis-donc un peu, l'excitée, tu ne pourrais pas faire attention au matériel


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble que tu l'utilises un peu plus que tout le monde cette porte.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il me semble que tu l'utilises un peu plus que tout le monde cette porte.
> 
> ...








 fais pas l'étonné, toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu l'as installée et mis le code (que tu t'es empressé d'oublier d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et maintenant tu peux la remettre en état


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Modère tes propos vieux râleur, modère tes propos.

La porte est grande ouverte, tu devrais en profiter.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Modère tes propos vieux râleur, modère tes propos.
> La porte est grande ouverte, tu devrais en profiter.
> 
> 
> ...








 suis pas miro, moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et suis râleur et pas modérateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










heureusement


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2003)

Toujours rien au refurb


----------



## krystof (23 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, heureusement.
Je suis certain que tu te réserverais le forum rien que pour ton usage personnel.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Toujours rien au refurb
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ça, alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 un mec qui se plaint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juillet 2003)

Grrrrrrhhh !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Grrrrrrhhh !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'es pas malin de mettre des liens comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 v'la que je suis retrouvée en dehors du bar, dans un monde étrange et inconnu ET IMPITOYABLE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai eu une de ces trouilles. 

*ASSAAAAAAASSIIIIIIIIIIIIN*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai eu une de ces trouilles.
> ASSAAAAAAASSIIIIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffffff: " *Vieille Briscarde* " Pffffffff... de récupération  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



t'es montée sur un tabouret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on est une grande fille maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faudrait voir à se conduire un peu mieux


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Ça donne des leçons et c'est pas fichu de retrouver le code d'entrée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ça donne des leçons et c'est pas fichu de retrouver le code d'entrée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Affelou for ever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... et c'est qui qui s'est  *retrouvée effrayée*  à la porte du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu ferais mieux d'aller la rassurer, "preux chevalier" de pacotille


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

Pas le temps, je pars à Ibiza faire les musées.


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Toujours rien au refurb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y a plus d'employés au refurb ? !!!


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il n'y a plus d'employés au refurb ? !!!
> 
> ...



Si c'est pour vous entendre râler, je les comprends


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si c'est pour vous entendre râler, je les comprends
> 
> 
> ...



et y'a pas qu'eux qu'en ont marre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et nous, en plus: même pas payés


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et y'a pas qu'eux qu'en ont marre
> 
> ...



Remarque, tu vaux pas très cher.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Remarque, tu vaux pas très cher.
> 
> 
> ...








 raciste, qu'est-ce que t'as contre les vieux?


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'ils soient vieux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'ils soient vieux
> 
> ...



t'affoles pas, ma puce, ça vient, ça vient


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Qu'ils soient vieux
> 
> ...


ouaip ... et les vieilles, tu sais ce qu'elles te disent, les vieilles ... ?!?!?!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> ouaip ... et les vieilles, tu sais ce qu'elles te disent, les vieilles ... ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...








 vas-y, dis-lui  *BIEN FORT*


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

Rendez-nous l'UltraFlood


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Rendez-nous l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Rendez-nous l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Commence par rester la nuit sur les forums


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inutile, je n'ai pas de sonotone comme toi


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Commence par rester la nuit sur les forums
> 
> ...



Commence par balayer devant ta porte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, toi t'es pas là en journée


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

J'emmerde casimir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

Mais où sont les râleurs, ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rien que des feignants


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Rendez-nous l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, rendez-le nous


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juillet 2003)

Au fait, quelles sont les dates d'ouverture de la chasse au casimir ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, quelles sont les dates d'ouverture de la chasse au casimir ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ici, on ne rit pas:  *  ON HURLE  *


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait, quelles sont les dates d'ouverture de la chasse au casimir ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'EST OUVERT DEPUIS HIER


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'EST OUVERT DEPUIS HIER
> 
> ...


Super, j'vais lui racketer un fusil et j'y vais


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Super, j'vais lui racketer un fusil et j'y vais
> 
> 
> ...



Il se planque il poste plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , il va falloir attendre qu'il sorte de son trou


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ici, on ne rit pas:  *  ON HURLE  *



T'es pas encore couché à cette heure là


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas encore couché à cette heure là








 pour les vieux, la permission de sortie c'est  *tous* les soirs


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> pour les vieux, la permission de sortie c'est  *tous* les soirs



Dans la catégorie "je mets un hameçon et ça mord tout de suite", je voudrais vieux râleur.....mmmpppfffff.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dans la catégorie "je mets un hameçon et ça mord tout de suite", je voudrais vieux râleur.....mmmpppfffff.....



pas de retard à l'allumage, moi


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Je vois ça. Toujours au garde à vous, prête à l'emploi. C'est du propre.


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2003)

Cest pas bientôy fini ce boucan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous avez vu lheure quil est ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais avoir des problèmes avec les voisins


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest pas bientôy fini ce boucan ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu sais ce que je leur dis à tes voisins


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Cest pas bientôy fini ce boucan ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as qu'à fermer la porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









insomniaque, va


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à fermer la porte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au lieu de râler, tu devrais plutôt penser à consulter ton dictionnaire.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de râler, tu devrais plutôt penser à consulter ton dictionnaire.








 en plus il est miro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et l'avis collé sur la porte


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à fermer la porte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haschisch man euh assassin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si je ferme la porte jétouffe vu lair dont on dispose à Paris


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> en plus il est miro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La porte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu n'arrêtes pas de l'ouvrir et la fermer.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> haschisch man euh assassin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



branche le ventilo


----------



## Nephou (2 Août 2003)

tu me crois à Macao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_tain, si quelquun retrouve la référence chapeau_


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

J'ai pas trouvé la référence


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

M'étonne pas.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Et oit tu l'as trouvé peut-être ?


----------



## krystof (2 Août 2003)

Même pas eu besoin de la chercher.


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

J'attends tojours que tu me donnes cette *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de référence


----------



## barbarella (2 Août 2003)

Non mais ça va pas de causer comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 où tu te crois où ? 

C'est vrai m**** quoi


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> où tu te crois où ?


Pas dans un endroit ou on parle bien français en tout cas


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 de Mac OS 9 qui plante pour un rien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



met toi à windows 95 çà te fera une bonne raison de râler


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> met toi à windows 95 çà te fera une bonne raison de râler


Je préfère réussir à faire fonctionner mon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 de routeur IDSN pour pouvoir utiliser Mac OS X


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère réussir à faire fonctionner mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est çà, va jouer au lego


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est çà, va jouer au lego



A son age il peut avoir un télécran ...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> A son age il peut avoir un télécran ...


C'est quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et puis de toute façon je préfère les LEGO


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2003)

Le télécran c'est déjà ancien !!!











On pouvait dessiner avec les deux molettes. Il y a une pointe sous la surface qui enlève la poudre collée à l'écran.

Pour effacer tu restourne et tu secoues ...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Août 2003)

Ha oui, ma soeur en avait un.

J'préfère les lego


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> On pouvait dessiner avec les deux molettes. Il y a une pointe sous la surface qui enlève la poudre collée à l'écran.
> 
> Pour effacer tu restourne et tu secoues ...



Excellent Melaure !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 j'en avais un aussi !!

Merci de m'avoir rappelé ce merveilleux objet (je parle du télécran pour ceux qui ont les idées très mal placées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Melaure !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oups ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










je voulais dire : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu t'es pas trop foulé çà va ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'aurais pu en envoyer un à chaque forumeur


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oups !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouf j'ai eu peur que tu perdes ton magnifique sens de la gueulante !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ouf j'ai eu peur que tu perdes ton magnifique sens de la gueulante !!!



çà risque pas, surtout quand on voit c'qu'on voit ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> çà risque pas, surtout quand on voit c'qu'on voit ...








 et c'est rien quand on écoute ce qu'on entend


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et c'est rien quand on écoute ce qu'on entend



bah du coup on a bien raison de penser c'qu'on pense !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (çà c'est de la perche bien tendue, bien récupérée... une belle barre à la Sergeï Bubka çà !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Août 2003)

Dis moi Vieux Raleur elles sont où tes piles ? T'es du genre Duracuir toi (aucun rapport avec le bondage Krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Vieux Raleur elles sont où tes piles ? T'es du genre Duracuir toi (aucun rapport avec le bondage Krystof
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 des piles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











   rien que du naturel bio môssieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 dddu rhummm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah, oui: si - sirop de sucre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me souvient plus du reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça se boit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_l'es où, mon potos? y'a un fond à terminer_


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> _l'es où, mon potos? y'a un fond à terminer_



Juste un fond


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Juste un fond



les filles, encore les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on devrait les appeller "les attilas du godet"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












les septplaies d'Egypte, a coté: de la rigolade


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Il commence à faire soif ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il commence à faire soif ici



ici aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ta copine de paris, miss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heu sangria  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non, c'était miss punch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 celle là, quel tonus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et civilisée, avec ça: des réserves de rhum ambré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si c'est pas un signe de culture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de civilisation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en bref, de connaissance de l'homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






elle pourrait pas nous en confectionner un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec des glaçons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quoiqu'elles en disent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on n'est pas très différents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand on a soif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elles aussi


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Et tu remarqueras, jamais une goutte à côté.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et tu remarqueras, jamais une goutte à côté.



pour ça, y'a le arico


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

C'est vrai que c'est bien pratique un arico.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est bien pratique un arico.




le Big va lui faucher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas un verre à barbus


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le Big va lui faucher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fallait pas lui piquer sa paille.


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Je viens de recevoir mon avis d'impôt sur le revenu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon avis d'impôt sur le revenu.



comment va ton percepteur


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> comment va ton percepteur



Pour l'instant...bien


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon avis d'impôt sur le revenu.


Des fois les gens sont contents de pas gagner beaucoup d'argent


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant...bien



c'est toi qui m'inquiètes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sembles un peu crispé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 heu... pardon:


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui m'inquiètes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu te relâches vieux râleur, tu te relâches.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu te relâches vieux râleur, tu te relâches.



tu pourrais pas attendre que mon neurone ait fini de sécher


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais pas attendre que mon neurone ait fini de sécher



Fais gaffe de pas complètement être déshydraté.
Après quoi, ce serait encore une excuse pour vider ma bouteille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe de pas complètement être déshydraté.
> Après quoi, ce serait encore une excuse pour vider ma bouteille.








 "une excuse pour vider ma bouteille."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on croit rêver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



si ce n'est pas trop te demander, krystof (le matin à jeun, la douceur s'impose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je souhaite attirer respectueusement ton attention sur un léger détail qui, par les temps qui courent (encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), prend toute son importance: c'est  *MA* bouteille, bouteille à laquelle je suis tout particulièrement attaché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet, cette bouteille m'a été remise par barbarella un jour de grand vent alors que j'étais assis dans les branches d'un arbre de Sassafras, en train de cultiver une certaine morosité, pour ne pas dire une morosité certaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Barbarella avait constaté -sa sensibilité féminine bien connue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- que j'étais en butte aux sarcasmes de mes petits camarades du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Je cite "afin que tu te sentes moins seul, mon petit mimi (elle se laisse parfois à m'appeller mimi ce qui me remplit d'allégresse et me fait rougir de confusion tout à la fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mon petit mimi, disais-je, je t'offre cette bouteille en gage d'amitié pour que tu ne croies pas qu'ils sont tous méchants. Vois-tu, me dit-elle, ce sont généralement de braves garçons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 souvents un peu vifs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, un tantinet irresponsables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, jamais méchants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, paraissant parfois à coté de leurs pompes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je sais qu'en raison de la température, c'est difficile vu l'odeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais toujours de grand coeur avec une sensibilité qui s'exprime de façon disons quelquefois hasardeuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
mon petit mimi je te demande donc de ne pas leur en tenir rigueur et, je vais oser une comparaison pour t'aider, de les considérer comme une bande de jeunes chiens fous, pouvant se révéler particulièrement attachants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à l'occasion"
Tu comprendras, krystof, que je sois particulièrement attaché à cette bouteille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, laquelle symbolise désormais ce petit microcosme composé d'ahuris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, allumés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, de variqués du neurone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, détraqués du foie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais surtout de quelques merveilleuses représentantes du sexe qu'on dit beau (c'est vrai, miam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), dont je m'honore de faire partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ainsi donc, ce n'est pas pour tes charmes (je sais, tu es déçu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mais bien pour  *leurs* charmes que je reviens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ainsi soit-il hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.





 (il en fallait bien un vu l'endroit)


_et si avec ça j'ai pas quelques recettes à l'oeil, c'est à désespérer_


----------



## krystof (6 Août 2003)

Alors là, c'est sûr, tu viens de griller définitivement ton neurone.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, c'est sûr, tu viens de griller définitivement ton neurone.



et pour le tien, t'as pas oublié le tuba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






t'es franchement blessant, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






suffisamment arrosé de punch, ça repousse déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



f'raient courir des bruits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pas une vie


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

Il fait  lourd !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Il fait  lourd !



Oui, mais je sais pas combien, j'ai pas pesé


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais je sais pas combien, j'ai pas pesé


 <blockquote><font class="small"> anntraxh:</font><hr /> que de fraicheur, de subtilité, d'humour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

>



Si on peux meme plus rire


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si on peux meme plus rire



PAS ICI !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si on peux meme plus rire


Ceci est un sujet pour râler


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un sujet pour râler



laisses tomber, y comprend rien


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> laisses tomber, y comprend rien


Forcément, avec ses clients qui le distraient derrière


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, avec ses clients qui le distraient derrière



sont masos ses clients  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






un vendeur comme ça, va nous gâcher le commerce


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Forcément, avec ses clients qui le distraient derrière


Qu'est ce qu'ils lui font derrière ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'ils lui font derrière ?



et tu trouves ça drole


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> laisses tomber, y comprend rien



mais si, regarde ca marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca vous fait raler


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et tu trouves ça drole



Ben surtout pas ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et le monsieur a oublié de mettre du rouge en plus....


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'ils lui font derrière ?



Jaloux ?


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jaloux ?



Casimir doit pouvoir donner des indices non....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et toi Global, il est ton rouge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ....

ah ces gens


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Casimir doit pouvoir donner des indices non....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais pas raler pour rien non plus


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas raler pour rien non plus



qu'est-ce que tu fous ici alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à part additionner les posts hein ???


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu fous ici alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas besoin de venir ici pour ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon je viens vous faire raler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



comme ca


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sinon je viens vous faire raler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ça marche


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça marche



Ben oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis je vais pas continuer à raler pour la reouverture de l'UltraFlood, ca va vous lasser


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et t'as rien d'autre à râler dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







zen, plénitude et bonheur


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> et t'as rien d'autre à râler dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, tout n'est pas que "plénitude et bonheur" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je reste zen


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non, tout n'est pas que "plénitude et bonheur"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ben tu vois que quand tu veux tu peux toi aussi !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ah ben tu vois que quand tu veux tu peux toi aussi !!!!



oui, y'a la sauce qui monte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> MiniChat:</font><hr /> 

17:22 &lt;Philito&gt; il se traine de plus en plus, à la queuleuleu.... il va être fermé si ça continue....
17:23 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; comme l'UltraFlood
17:25 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; tiens c'est étrange, on dit pas qu'il ralenti le forum lui
17:25 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; et il ne gene pas non plus ceux qui consultent les derniers sujet
17:25 &lt;Philito&gt; ben oui, et on fera un grève: rendez nous àlaqueueleuleu
17:25 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; il va falloir qu'on m'explique
17:26 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; Etrange tout ca
17:26 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; benjamin, as tu une explication ???
17:28 &lt;Philito&gt; tu comprends pas quoi ???
17:29 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; Pourquoi il y avait que l'UltraFlood qui génait
17:33 &lt;anntraxh&gt; c'est seulement maintenant que tu réalises ça ???
17:34 &lt;Philito&gt; ben là c'est vrai que le àlaqueuel.... commence à me faire ch.... à charger comme ça
17:35 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; non, mais je repose la question
17:35 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; Fermez le thread à laQueue le le
17:36 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; Fermez le Bar
17:37 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; Fermez aussi Bruit de couloir
17:37 &lt;anntraxh&gt; c'est vrai quoi ... ! ON FERME TOUT !
17:37 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; Merde c'est pas le forum des raleurs ici
17:38 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; désolé
17:38 &lt;Philito&gt; et Mac OS X
17:38 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; pas tout fermer non plus, garder développem
17:38 &lt;Philito&gt; on ferme internet et on regarde la tête des gens....? 
17:38 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; ent et OSx
17:39 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; LOL
17:39 &lt;GlobalCut&gt; OS9 on peux fermer, tant pis pour ceux qui sont encore dessus



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

tu t'es encore trompé....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça c'est dans morceaux choisis de mini-chat que l'on le poste....


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es encore trompé....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais pas aller raler là bas


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas aller raler là bas



t'as quà râler ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y'a de la place


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as quà râler ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je fais


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

Va flooder ailleurs !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Va flooder ailleurs !



Et toi, tu trouves ca drole de remonter des vieux threads pour flooder


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

C'est dingue ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je me suis dit, tiens y'a bonpat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il fait chier à remonter des archives mais je vais rien dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apres il va encore croire que je lui colle aux basquettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et toi qu'est ce que tu fais ? tu me tend la perche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai pas trop envie de faire la guéguerre avec toi, alors va jouer ailleurs


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai horreur de laisser mourir les vieux threads. Je les entends m'appeler !
Ils me crient "bonpat, sort nous des archives!!!!"

J'ai honte de voir tout ce gâchi...
Décidement beaucoup de choses me dégoûtent ici


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Décidement beaucoup de choses me dégoûtent ici



bien d'accord avec toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est global qui a piqué les bouteilles


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bien d'accord avec toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et si ca continue je les gardes


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et si ca continue je les gardes




c'est pas possible de réaliser la déchéance causée par l'alcoolisme


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas possible de réaliser la déchéance causée par l'alcoolisme



Chez nous à Groland la pire chose qu'il peut nous arriver, c'est de ne plus trouver de bouteille


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous à Groland la pire chose qu'il peut nous arriver, c'est de ne plus trouver de bouteille



rien d'original, une région vinicole de plus


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rien d'original, une région vinicole de plus



Pas toutes les régions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y'en a ausi qui font de la biere, d'autre du pastagroland, des meme qui font la goute


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas toutes les régions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




un peuple d'alcooliques...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> un peuple d'alcooliques...



pfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui boira verra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_trouble_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pfff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un verre amène un hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un verre


----------



## kamkil (8 Août 2003)

Grrrrr

Pas envie de rentrer en france moa


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrr
> 
> Pas envie de rentrer en france moa


Pas envie que tu rentres en France non plus, rassure toi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

grrrr... safari a quitté au moment où j'postais !  quel c**!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



me voilé bonne pour tout recommancer


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

A mon avis on  a pas raté grand-chose


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis on  a pas raté grand-chose



ah ouais ?!?!
puisque c'est comme ça... j'me casse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ciao tous à demain!


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça... j'me casse!



Pff, quelle susceptibilité


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Non mais ca va pas de raler de si bonne heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne journée à tous


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> puisque c'est comme ça... j'me casse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Même après-demain si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même après-demain si tu veux



et n'oublies pas de refermer à cléfs


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Non, laisse ouvert. Vieux Raleur sort souvent


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, laisse ouvert. Vieux Raleur sort souvent



bien obligé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le 'tof, y fait rien que d'oublier sa bouteille


----------



## krystof (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bien obligé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faux. A peine assis, tu me la vide déjà (la bouteille)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faux. A peine assis, tu me la vide déjà (la bouteille)



c'est ce qui nous différencie:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je peux boire assis *et* debout, moi


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



oses un peu répéter ça


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> oses un peu répéter ça


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

C'est pas un peu tôt pour se battre....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Va attendre qu'il fasse vraiment chaud....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu tôt pour se battre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas un peu fragile


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

pas eu encore mon premier café, donc je dois admettre que oui !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> pas eu encore mon premier café, donc je dois admettre que oui !!!!



fallait te lever plus tot


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

oui je sais, je crois que c'est ce que l'on me reproche au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais, je crois que c'est ce que l'on me reproche au boulot



voudrais pas être ton patron


----------



## Philito (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> voudrais pas être ton patron



Je crois que le sentiment est réciproque.... un patron alcolo....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut pas exagérer non plus !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

PUTAIN de vendredis apres-midi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> PUTAINS de vendredis apres-midi



elles sont pires, ce jour là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2003)

Bon alors les feignasses çà râle toujours si peu ici ? Ca résiste pas à la chaleur et çà fait semblant de bosser, hein ? et pour faire sa raleuse çà met 2 smiley's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas content ....

bouh bouh bouh ....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les feignasses çà râle toujours si peu ici ? Ca résiste pas à la chaleur et çà fait semblant de bosser, hein ? et pour faire sa raleuse çà met 2 smiley's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te vaut rien la chaleur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cette fois c'est la boîte à fusibles qui a cramé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2003)

Pourquoi faire une boite à fusible ? T'as peur de prendre la foudre toi ? Allez chochotte prends un suppo et çà ira mieux !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire une boite à fusible ? T'as peur de prendre la foudre toi ? Allez chochotte prends un suppo et çà ira mieux !!



rien compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la boîte à fusibles, c'est *ton* suppo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













... et la vaseline n'est pas fournie


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> elles sont pires, ce jour là



OUI


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> PUTAIN de vendredis apres-midi



Et ca continue FAIT CHIER BORDEL


----------



## bonpat (9 Août 2003)

Pas le temps de lire vos conneries, moi !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps de lire vos conneries, moi !!!








 Parce que tu crois qu'on a le temps de lire les tiennes


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Et depuis quand tu sais lire toi


----------



## bonpat (9 Août 2003)

Pfffff !!!


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff !!!



Quand on a rien à dire, on se tait


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

c'est brillant, ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'aurais du m'abstenir


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est brillant, ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Souviens t'en pour la prochaine fois


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Souviens t'en pour la prochaine fois



==&gt; donc pas d'amélioration en vue


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2003)

Ca ne change pas ce foutoir ...


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ==&gt; donc pas d'amélioration en vue



Si tu persistes, non


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne change pas ce foutoir ...



Normal, on voit toujours les mêmes


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vous etes que des floodeurs à 2 balles


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Normal, on voit toujours les mêmes



faut bien dire que tu fais pas tache dans la brochette


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Ras le © des vendredis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































J'me casse


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ras le © des vendredis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ça va prendre l'air  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça nous fera plus d'oxygène


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça va prendre l'air
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais c'est ca je vais me taper un super apéro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






et apprenez à râler pendant ce temps


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est ca je vais me tapper un super apero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ça, va t'intoxiquer


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, va t'intoxiquer



si je veux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si je veux



tu traînes encore ici


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu traînes encore ici



je trouve vos querelles d'une stupidité infantile;
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous jouez à ce jeu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça me met mal à l'aise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La vie est belle, nul besoin de la rendre triste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dites vous un peu des mots agréables, bon sang.
Lors de mon retour, je veux voir un peu plus de douceur dans ce monde de brutes.


----------



## barbarella (9 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je trouve vos querelles d'une stupidité infantile;
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous jouez à ce jeu
> 
> 
> ...



Ma chère macelene un sujet a été ouvert dans ce sens  ici pas beaucoup de succès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Renseigne toi bon sang


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ma chère macelene un sujet a été ouvert dans ce sens  ici pas beaucoup de succès
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mille excuses Barbarella, je le connaissais ce (teahtrd.)  truc , comme Roberto j'arrive pas à me faire à ce thread.
enfin, j'ai mal posté alors ok je sors de là tout de suite





 et je n'y mettrai plus les doigts NANA


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mille excuses Barbarella, je le connaissais ce (teahtrd.)  truc , comme Roberto j'arrive pas à me faire à ce thread.    enfin, j'ai mal posté alors ok je sors de là tout de suite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est fou, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et tu penses que c'est facile d'être toujours de mauvais poil ici, alors que nous sommes tous naturellement portés à la gentillesse, au don de soi, à la tolérance, à la gaieté, à la bonne humeur, à la bonté, à la générosité, à l'écoute de l'autre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore, je te parle des autres, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que pour moi, c'est pire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et tu crois que c'est facile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







nous avons *énormément* de mérite


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vous etes que des floodeurs à 2 balles



Vous etes que des floodeurs et des raleurs à 2 balles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand y'a besoin de raler, il faut le faire, mais vu comme c'est fait ici je comprend la réaction de MacElene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Thread de merde


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> nous avons *énormément* de mérite



évidemment, je ne parlais pas de toi, Global


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> évidemment, je ne parlais pas de toi, Global



Je trouve ca completement nul de se forcer à raler


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ca completement nul de se forcer à raler



tu viens de découvrir


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> rien compris



rien d'étonnant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



tu t'laisses aller


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de découvrir



Non ca me fait chier de voir ce thread comme ca


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu t'laisses aller



Et alors ? ca te defrise ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Non ca me fait chier de voir ce thread comme ca



au fond à gauche


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> au fond à gauche



c'est là où tu vas ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Ce thread existe encore !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sang, bonsoir mais que font les modos, on se le demande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment être fâché pour le plaisir, on se le demande aussi, ici


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Comment être fâché pour le plaisir, on se le demande aussi, ici



Merci de confirmer notre dire


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread existe encore !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour cette partie là, je ne suis pas d'accord car quand il y a besoin de raler, il faut le faire


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread existe encore !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes donc pas. Si quelqu'un, ici, était normal, ça se saurait depuis longtemps. C'est pour cela que je me sens souvent un peu seul.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes donc pas. Si quelqu'un, ici, était normal, ça se saurait depuis longtemps. C'est pour cela que je me sens souvent un peu seul.



c'est tout de même dommage: tu commences bien, mais ça se termine par une c******e


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout de même dommage: tu commences bien, mais ça se termine par une c******e



Non, ça ne se termine pas par une charade, mais par une vérité.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça ne se termine pas par une charade, mais par une vérité.



*faux* zont rien dit dans le journal


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Ici Paris n'est pas un journal, mais un torchon. Chacun ses références.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ici Paris n'est pas un journal, mais un torchon. Chacun ses références.



tu connais, au moins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jeunesse dépravée


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu connais, au moins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidemment que je connais. A force de te suivre dans les PMU, on finit toujours par s'imprégner (d'alcool), mais aussi des petites faiblesses des autres.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment que je connais. A force de te suivre dans les PMU, on finit toujours par s'imprégner (d'alcool), mais aussi des petites faiblesses des autres.



goujat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quand je pense que c'est toi qui faisait les pronostics


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

C'est pas bientôt fini ces chamailleries !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Cool, les gars !  

Douce nuit dans les bras de vos rêves...


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> goujat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, ce n'est pas moi. C'est Guy Lux, et ses excellentes analyses dans Bilto magazine. On se console comme on peut, il nous reste Omar Shariff.


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini ces chamailleries !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vieux Râleur se met toujours dans cet état là quand sa bouteille est vide.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pour cette partie là, je ne suis pas d'accord car quand il y a besoin de raler, il faut le faire



Certes, tu as raison !  Mais ce soir c'est pas mon jour !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

Fred66 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini ces chamailleries !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ces femmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peuvent pas s'empêcher d'être sentimentales  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et négligent l'essen hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tiel


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ces femmes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, ressers moi un p'tit coup d'essentiel...hips...tant que tu y es.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ressers moi un p'tit coup d'essentiel...hips...tant que tu y es.



la bouteille de gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






fais gaffe, y tape


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Ouaahhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as raison. J'en ai renversé et ça a percé la fayence.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ouaahhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour une fois que tu baisses ton froc avant


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Heureusement, j'avais mis mon icaleçon XXXL en titane pour protéger la bête.


----------



## macelene (9 Août 2003)

allez pour vous bande de râleurs.
Finalement je crois que c'est un signe de bonne santé.
alors allez-y de tout coeur, mais moi j'ai pas le coeur à râler


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez pour vous bande de râleurs.
> Finalement je crois que c'est un signe de bonne santé.
> alors allez-y de tout coeur, mais moi j'ai pas le coeur à râler



dans mes bras, macelene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









bien sur, le 'tof va faire la gueule


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bien sur, le 'tof va faire la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

>



qu'est-ce que je disais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus possessif que ce mec: tu meurs


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Août 2003)

Réouvrez l'UltraFlood que je me casse d'ici


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que je disais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas une question de possession, mais de tristesse pour macelene. Elle, si douce, si calme, si frêle, dans tes bras si poilus, près de ton haleine fétide


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas une question de possession, mais de tristesse pour macelene. Elle, si douce, si calme, si frêle, dans tes bras si poilus, près de ton haleine fétide



la dernière fois que tu as voulu me rouler une pelle, rappelles-toi le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour ranimer le chien


----------



## krystof (9 Août 2003)

Ce n'est pas le chien. C'est juste que tu as le nez trop près du c.....


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Marre de remonter tout le temps ce thread.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

J'imagine déjà la réponse : bah laisse-le où il est, on ne t'a rien demandé.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Marre de remonter tout le temps ce thread.



pour une fois que tu fais quelque chose d'intelligent


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Je vais faire une deuxième chose intelligente : arrêter de te suivre dans les bars.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire une deuxième chose intelligente : arrêter de te suivre dans les bars.



ça tu le fais déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu passes toujours devant


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça tu le fais déjà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidemment. Si on a le malheur de passer après, y a plus rien au bout de 2 minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment. Si on a le malheur de passer après, y a plus rien au bout de 2 minutes.



je ne doute plus, désormais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'es rien qu'un soiffard inextinguible


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Tu as peur que j'empiète sur ton territoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu as peur que j'empiète sur ton territoire ?



tu serais capable d'assécher le Léman  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour ça qu'ils ont du mettre de l'eau dedans


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu y déverses tes bouteilles de Ricard.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux pourquoi tu y déverses tes bouteilles de Ricard.



pour essayer de préserver ta santé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malheureux


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

En attendant, tu ferais mieux de surveiller la tienne. Même plus capable de tenir debout.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, tu ferais mieux de surveiller la tienne. Même plus capable de tenir debout.



j'essaie pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça m'évite les béquilles que tu es obligé d'utiliser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au moins, ça limite ta capacité d'emport


----------



## krystof (22 Août 2003)

A force de tituber, voilà ce qui arrive :







C'est malin ça


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A force de tituber, voilà ce qui arrive :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et qui morfle, je vous le demande: la moquette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









regardes où tu mets les pieds


----------



## minime (27 Août 2003)

Nom de dieu de putain de sous-produit d'ectoplasme de disque dur Maxtor !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waaa, ça fait du bien.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

peu de changement ici


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> peu de changement ici



oui, on est tous heureux, et c'est chiant


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> oui, on est tous heureux, et c'est chiant



pas tous


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

Te revoilà toi


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

C'est le bordel au Bar


----------



## mere theresa (24 Septembre 2003)

Et ta soeur ça va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

mere theresa a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ça va ?



Qu'est ce que ca peux te faire


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

mere theresa a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ça va ?



et la tienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et la tienne ?



il en a une, en plus


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, vous ici 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il suffit de remonter ce thread pour te voir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, vous ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sais pas pourquoi, j'ai l'impression de rentrer à la maison


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> sais pas pourquoi, j'ai l'impression de rentrer à la maison



Bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu sais que j'ai eu du mal à retrouver ce thread, il etait tombé bien bas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paradoxal quand on y pense


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Septembre 2003)

J'aime bien aussi quand tu rales pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu vois, ca sert à rien de se forcer


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

2 mois sans râler, ça va, vous tenez ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 2 mois sans râler, ça va, vous tenez ?



Merci d'avoir fait remonter le thread, je l'avais perdu de vue


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir fait remonter le thread, je l'avais perdu de vue



home, sweet home


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir fait remonter le thread, je l'avais perdu de vue


Allez, comme dans les forums techniques :
_"Il existe une fonction recherche qui fonctionne très bien"_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, comme dans les forums techniques :
> _"Il existe une fonction recherche qui fonctionne très bien"_



J'aime pas quand tout va bien


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez, comme dans les forums techniques :
> _"Il existe une fonction recherche qui fonctionne très bien"_



J'avais pas que ca à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas quand tout va bien



Il pleut aujourd'hui


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut aujourd'hui



pas ici


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il pleut aujourd'hui



quel intérêt


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> quel intérêt


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



encore un floodeur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> encore un floodeur



Vénérable sage, s'il te plait


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vénérable sage, s'il te plait


C'est une erreur, y a eu une échange entre nos deux statuts lors de la mise à jour des forums.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vénérable sage, s'il te plait



vieilli avant l'âge


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> vieilli avant l'âge


Ca me fait penser, t'as changé les piles de ton pacemaker ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser, t'as changé les piles de ton pacemaker ?



j'lai revendu: retard d'andropause


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'lai revendu: retard d'andropause


On t'a encore refilé une daube ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Même pour ça tu réussi à te faire arnaquer, t'es vraiment plus bon à rien


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On t'a encore refilé une daube ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi? lui aussi il a acheté un mono 1.8 Ghz?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? lui aussi il a acheté un mono 1.8 Ghz?


T'as de la chance que je sois pas un des pseudos de mackie toi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as de la chance que je sois pas un des pseudos de mackie toi



t'a pas fini de râler


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'a pas fini de râler



A qui la faute ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2003)

Franchement, Dark, t'avais rien d'autre à faire qu'à remonter ce fil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y en a qui ont vraiment des posts à perdre.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, Dark, t'avais rien d'autre à faire qu'à remonter ce fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quel caractère


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> quel caractère



T'es de la police ???


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, Dark, t'avais rien d'autre à faire qu'à remonter ce fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'es pas obligé de viendre


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'es de la police ???



ça t'regarde ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ça t'regarde ?



pas de bonne humeur ici svp


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de bonne humeur ici svp



et tu trouve ça drole ?


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

J'aime pas les voeux !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les voeux !!



j'aime pas les places surtaxées


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les voeux !!



T'avais besoin de remonter ce post ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà ce que c'est que de prendre des bonnes résolutions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pas de voeux, pas de résolutions, juste des chocolats !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'avais besoin de remonter ce post ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime pas les donneurs de leçons


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2004)

Moi je trouve que c'est une bonne idée d'avoir remonté ce thread, il risque d'être utile durant 2004


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2004)

Demain c'est lundi


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Demain c'est lundi


Encore au moins 6 semaines sans vacances


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les voeux !!



Bonne année mon cul!


----------



## semac (5 Janvier 2004)

Dans 3 semaines c'est les vacances  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'aime pas les vacances


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bonne année mon cul!



mythique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 oups, désolé


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Encore au moins 6 semaines sans vacances



6 mois tu veux dire


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Demain c'est lundi



J'aime pas les feignasses !!

Mais tu as ta place dans notre beau pays.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les feignasses !!
> 
> Mais tu as ta place dans notre beau pays.








 C'est vrai que le Groland est un beau pays


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les feignasses !!
> 
> Mais tu as ta place dans notre beau pays.


Tiens, t'es plus banni toi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

J'ai retrouvé le thread


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé le thread



c'est malin


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin



Bah c'est que j'en aurais eu bien envie cet aprèm


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah c'est que j'en aurais eu bien envie cet aprèm



qui a été méchant avec toi


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Ces satanés clients 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il te laissent même plus le temps


----------



## anntraxh (9 Février 2004)

c'est pas moi , pour une fois !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi , pour une fois !



tout fout l'camp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu vas finir par avoir bon caractère


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas moi , pour une fois !



Bah j'ai jamais étais en colère contre toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'ai jamais étais en colère contre toi



Global est rarement en colère


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Global est rarement en colère



c'est b'en v'rai ça


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est b'en v'rai ça



ici être en colère est une marque de politesse


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ici être en colère est une marque de politesse



Mais c'est l'envers du monde ici c'est pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est l'envers du monde ici c'est pour ça



t'as encore lu en diagonale


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Pas du tout Lemmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je peux crier aussi fort que toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Parc'qu'yen a marre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout Lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heureusement que tu as corrigé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on voit bien maintenant ton sale caractère


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Ca va ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca va ?



nan


----------



## Nephou (9 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan


cest vrai que ça devient chiant tout ça, vivement une bonne perte davatars dans la base


----------



## Luc G (9 Février 2004)

Bon, je vois que maintenant on râle pour un oui, pour un non.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous pourriez forcer un peu quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

c'est-à-dire vu la rapidité du site font nous refaire un transfert et hop


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vois que maintenant on râle pour un oui, pour un non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais puisque tu es si fort trouve une idée au lieu de te plaindre


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan



zut alors


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est-à-dire vu la rapidité du site font nous refaire un transfert et hop



Parles pas de malheur


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

<font color="red"> tain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Il paraît quil faut remonter ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cest encore à moi de me traîner les 83 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est lourd 83 pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personne pour maider en plus

Pis les prestas qui sont payés pour que je fasse leur boulot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 benj yen a marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</font>


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

T'aurais pu le laissé là où il était 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui t'a demandé e faire ça


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu le laissé là où il était
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Si tu n'es pas content tu n'as quà te plaindre au crateur de ce thread-ci qui sest exprimé sur ce sujet là. 






fabienr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour ne pas le nommer


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

C'est quoi ce thread pourri ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce thread pourri ?


Ben tas quà tout lire banane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_un candidat pour un envoi express de zebig corporation_


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce thread pourri ?



C'est pas ton post qui va élever le niveau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ça faisait longtemps qu'il hibernait, ce fil, pourtant.


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

Si on peut plus raler en paix maintenant


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut plus raler en paix maintenant



pas ici, en tous cas, c'est pas la ballade des gens heureux quand même !


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> pas ici, en tous cas, c'est pas la ballade des gens heureux quand même !


on peut pas raler dans le forum des raleurs...


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas raler dans le forum des raleurs...


Si mais pas en paix après ça pue


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'es pas content tu n'as quà te plaindre au crateur de ce thread-ci qui sest exprimé sur ce sujet là.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ? T'es pas jouasse?


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? T'es pas jouasse?



Ben non, justement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2004)

m'énerve pas ça pourrait mal finir


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2004)




----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> m'énerve pas ça pourrait mal finir


T'avais quà pas commencer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bruti ! Non mais


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> T'avais quà pas commencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nan mais vous arrêtez?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

Beurp


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> m'énerve pas ça pourrait mal finir



Justement le problème c'est que ça n'en finit jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Justement le problème c'est que ça n'en finit jamais



et ben pour en finir avec ce thread y'a qu'a le fermer


----------



## Luc G (9 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et ben pour en finir avec ce thread y'a qu'a le fermer



Il suffirait de  *la* fermer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus, avec mon rhube, tout ce rouge, ça me donne des éblouissements  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je parle pas du fond de MacGé !


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il suffirait de  *la* fermer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as qu'a changé de feuille de style  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du bleu ça te dis pas


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2004)

jamais content !


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> T'avais quà pas commencer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok tu l'auras voulu, t'ar ta gueule à la récré


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan mais vous arrêtez?



de quoi j'me mèle?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Beurp



Quand on a un avatar qui ressemble à Plastic Bertrand, on se tait

 [image]http://www.bide-et-musique.com/show_image.html?I=images/pochettes/606.jpg&amp;T=Plastic+Bertrand+-+%c7a+plane+pour+moi[/image]


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2004)

bizarre que Lemmy ne soit pas encore venu


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2004)

Le thread des pochettes c'est pas ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Le thread des pochettes c'est pas ici



kessapeutfout?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> bizarre que Lemmy ne soit pas encore venu



j'fais c'que j'veux


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'fais c'que j'veux



si tu pouvais le faire ailleurs...

tiens à propos, comment se fait il que Melaure et Jeromac ne soient pas venus raler ici. même pas des vrais raleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> si tu pouvais le faire ailleurs...



et j'fais où j'veux


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et j'fais où j'veux


À ta place je nen serais pas si sûr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Non mais


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2004)

... et comme j'veux


----------



## einqui (11 Mars 2004)

Cette fois-ci, c'est trop il faut que je raaaaaallllleeee!
Mon labo vient de s'acheter trois nouveaux ordis : 3 G5 Bi 2Ghz.
Et pour faire quoi? Je vous le demande.....
Chercheur 1 : trois graphes qui se battent en duel (pas facile.....) et Internet
Chercheur 2 : Idem que 1 + Latex 
Chercheur 3 = Le chef : traitement de texte + internet

Alors quand je vois des labos qui n'ont vraiment pas de fric.... 
Et le chef de mon labo se plaint qu'il n'a pas beaucoup de fric non plus.... Mais pour acheter 3 G5 Biprocesseur qui ne serviront a rien (parce que franchement, dans certains cas, un emac aurait fait l'affaire), ca de l'argent, il y en a ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et je ne parle pas des ecrans LCD achetes pour faire la paire....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Cette fois-ci, c'est trop il faut que je raaaaaallllleeee!
> Mon labo vient de s'acheter trois nouveaux ordis : 3 G5 Bi 2Ghz.
> Et pour faire quoi? Je vous le demande.....
> Chercheur 1 : trois graphes qui se battent en duel (pas facile.....) et Internet
> ...



notre labo a de l'argent mais je n'ai pas de G5


----------



## einqui (11 Mars 2004)

J'espere que ton chef a demissione au moins pour ca.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ah non, tu es en Suisse.....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que ton chef a demissione au moins pour ca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mon chef il se fait rembourser ses factures 2 fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et du coup il baisse mon salaire


----------



## MadCluster (11 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Allez, on se défoule et on crache sa haine à la face du monde ici. Je commence:
> Fait trop froid, les impots c'est trop cher, Safari, il lui manque les tabs et le PC c'est nul..
> Bon je m'échauffe juste un peu...!!! La suite plus tard!
> A qui le tour?



A moi!.......... "Mertebin!"
Voilàààà.
Il n'est jamais trop tard pour râler, hein, même 14 mois après le début!
Et voilà le petit anti-smiley de circonstance :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tout bon? Hein? J'ai tout bon? Dites? hein?


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout bon? Hein? J'ai tout bon? Dites? hein?



La ferme !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> notre labo a de l'argent mais je n'ai pas de G5



et moi, ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La ferme !



Krystof tu es méchant.

Ps : Next week, partouze ?

Si tu peux marcher jusqu' au bar...(j'amène le dernier polo, mais je te l'échange contre tout ceux que tu as, sauf "comme à la maison"...)


----------



## krystof (11 Mars 2004)

Next week me va très bien.

Pour Paulo, je peux te préparer un CD mp3 de la totalité.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce thread pourri ?



Un thread pourri


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> jamais content !



Oui c'est ici


----------



## einqui (12 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon chef il se fait rembourser ses factures 2 fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mon cas, le chercheur Mac fan fait acheter au labo des souris sans fil, Final Cut (alors qu'on en a AUCUN besoin), des bornes Airport, j'en passe et des meilleures..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : J'aime pas les partouzes


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

On s'en fout que t'aimes pas les partouzes, on t'a rien demandé.


----------



## krystof (12 Mars 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : J'aime pas les partouzes



Pourquoi ? T'es toujours le premier de la file ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? T'es toujours le premier de la file ?



il veut toujours resquiller


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Vous aimez le rouge "agressif" dans ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Offrez-vous une balade dans un champ de fleurs 





 pour vous détendre et vous changer les idées


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mars 2004)

T'es marrant toi...

J'vais t'en faire voir moi du rouge agressif !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Vous aimez le rouge "agressif" dans ce forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on essaye de nous acheter maintenant


----------



## gribouille (12 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es marrant toi...
> 
> J'vais t'en faire voir moi du rouge agressif !!



je suis pas là ! j'ai rangé les pots de peinture et les bombes de rouge

j'ai un snipper de la DRH qui me suit de sa lunette longue portée


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on essaye de nous acheter maintenant



Pas du tout... Pas du tout


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout... Pas du tout



c'est pas la peine de tirer la langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










impertinent(e)


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas la peine de tirer la langue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## inconnu(e) (12 Mars 2004)

Tient, l'a changé de couleur le Lemmy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Il a retrouvé le  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Un petit coup de rouge pour fêter ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Tient, l'a changé de couleur le Lemmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai déjà assez de défauts comme ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et moi, ni l'un ni l'autre


alors nous prend pas la tête


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> alors nous prend pas la tête



t'es pas forcé de lire


----------



## MadCluster (12 Mars 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La ferme !



Mmmhhh.... "La ferme!" est assez efficace, mais "serre tin clapet!", "boucle t'gueu!" ou "raval eut'chiflot!", c'est drôlement plus inspiré.
Mais bon : on est ici pour râler, pas pour faire de la poésie.
Alors râââlons, même au ras des pâquerettes :

"QUOI, LA FERME???"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Efficace, hein?


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2004)

La fermer, l'ouvrir : c'est pas bientôt fini, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y en a marre des courants d'air !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

mets ton cache-nez


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Mars 2004)




----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

>



En voilà un qui a compris en tous cas : il la ferme, lui!
... Lui reste plus qu'à disparaître, et ce sera parfait!


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Mars 2004)




----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

>



Allezzz, ksssss kssssss
Rondjuuuu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

>



c'est quoi, ces conn***


----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

Et L'appleStore qui vient de fermer pour une heure de mise à jour, là, juste maintenant...
Moi qui voulait justement acheter un G5 Bipro TOUT DE SUITE, là, comme ça!
J'aurai JAMAIS la patience d'attender une heure, hein!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> Et L'appleStore qui vient de fermer pour une heure de mise à jour, là, juste maintenant...
> Moi qui voulait justement acheter un G5 Bipro TOUT DE SUITE, là, comme ça!
> J'aurai JAMAIS la patience d'attender une heure, hein!



"la patience est une belle vertu" disait ma maman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




prends-en de la graine


----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "la patience est une belle vertu" disait ma maman



Oui, mais elle n'a jamais eu besoin d'un G5 Bipro, elle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, "besoin"... "Envie", oui!
Tant pis pour eux, je l'achèterai pas!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais elle n'a jamais eu besoin d'un G5 Bipro, elle!



c'est évident avec un fils comme moi


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mets ton cache-nez



Je n'ai pas l'habitude de cacher mon nez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est pas toi qui vas me moucher, quand même !


----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est évident avec un fils comme moi



Il est pas encore au lit, le fils comme toi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi, j'y vais, hein!
A paris, c'est la même heure qu'à Tournai!
il faut dormir, sinon demain, on sera de mauvaise humeur, 'iardedjûûÛÛÛ


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

rien que d'y penser j'y suis déjà


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas toi qui vas me moucher, quand même !



mission impossible: très peu pour moi


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mission impossible: très peu pour moi



Et voilà, faut tout faire soi même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme dit le proverbe : 
"Comme on fit son nez on se mouche,
Comme on fait son lit, on se couche"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, faut tout faire soi même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et n'oublies pas de te laver les mains


----------



## MadCluster (13 Mars 2004)

Si y'a moyen de faire moins de bruit, y'a des gens qui dorment, ici!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2004)

MadCluster a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a moyen de faire moins de bruit, y'a des gens qui dorment, ici!



on est bien obligés de crier: tu ronfles tellement!


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on est bien obligés de crier: tu ronfles tellement!



c'est entrain de virer au thread "les conseil de grand-mère" avec toi...
Lache nous un peu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est entrain de virer au thread "les conseil de grand-mère" avec toi...
> Lache nous un peu



essuies tes lunettes: erreur sur le sexe


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> essuies tes lunettes: erreur sur le sexe



Je fais rarement des erreurs en ce qui concerne le sexe.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Mars 2004)

Marre des anglicismes, d'Apple qui fait que des bêtises(heureusement qu'il y a les développeurs), marre des PCistes tout le temps en train d'insulter les Mac alors qu'ils n'en ont pas vu un seul de leur vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et surtout...  *  MARRE DES ÉTATS-UNIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je fais rarement des erreurs en ce qui concerne le sexe.



Suffit d'une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah et puis marre de ce sujet


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> *  MARRE DES ÉTATS-UNIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Oouah l'autre qui rale après la bataille...
La honte...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'une fois


JAMAIS TU M'ENTENDS? JAMAIS!



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah et puis marre de ce sujet


Va raler ailleurs alors


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Mars 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Marre des anglicismes, d'Apple qui fait que des bêtises(heureusement qu'il y a les développeurs), marre des PCistes tout le temps en train d'insulter les Mac alors qu'ils n'en ont pas vu un seul de leur vie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les états unis te prennent, te retournent, et touti quanti...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Mars 2004)

Ach ! le bar, c'est vraiment de la folie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et j'en ai de plus en plus marre des PCistes !!!!!!


----------



## plumber (24 Mars 2004)

YEN A MARRE DE VOS GUEULES DE LA LUNE ET TOUT


HOUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




Fin de cette intermède publicitaire y'en a marre de tout sponsorisé
nos bien bonz amis de microsoft


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

Mais pourquoi le temps s'échappe-t-il si vite ?


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi le temps s'échappe-t-il si vite ?



Ca sent les dernières heures avant de rendre un DM de math, là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens, une sentence d'Oscar Wilde qui m'a séduit pas plus tard qu'hier soir : "La ponctualité est une voleuse de temps".

Ah, si j'étais encore lycéen, je ferais exprès d'arriver en retard en cours rien que pour mettre ça en motif d'un billet de retard


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent les dernières heures avant de rendre un DM de math, là


Non non, c'est plus général, c'est juste que j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir fait grand chose durant les 16 dernières (et premières) années


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Non non, c'est plus général, c'est juste que j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir fait grand chose durant les 16 dernières (et premières) années



Ouh là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais bien envie de te dire qu'à 16 ans, tu peux encore largement te permettre de perdre de ton temps, mais je passerais alors pour un vieux schnock de 26 ans


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> mais je passerais alors pour un vieux schnock de 26 ans


Ce que tu es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (subtil retour au sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P'tit con, va !!!


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> P'tit con, va !!!


on peut pas vous laisser seuls hein ?? ICI (c.-à-d. dans ce thread)  il n'y a pas de ptits cons,

Yen a que des gros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non mais cest vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce sujet n'a plus de sens sinon


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mars 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas vous laisser seuls hein ?? ICI (c.-à-d. dans ce thread)  il n'y a pas de p&amp;#8217;tits cons,
> 
> Y&amp;#8217;en a que des gros
> 
> ...



Puisque c'est ça, je me casse ! C'était mon premier passage dans ce tradada, et ce sera le dernier ! Je préfère laaaaaargement être de bon humeur seul, que d'être aigri en mauvaise compagnie !

(et le prochain qui me traite de gros, c'est 84 kilos de conneries dans ses gencives !)


----------



## Nephou (24 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Puisque c'est ça, je me casse ! C'était mon premier passage dans ce tradada, et ce sera le dernier ! Je préfère laaaaaargement être de bon humeur seul, que d'être aigri en mauvaise compagnie !
> 
> (et le prochain qui me traite de gros, c'est 84 kilos de conneries dans ses gencives !)


et ben tu vois que ça vient quand tu fais des efforts


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vaux gueules les mômes. Allez jouer plus loin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

t'as vu la tienne


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2004)

Lemmy c'est le prénom du bassiste-chanteur de motorhead...ça craint grave...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)

quelle découverte


----------



## Fulvio (24 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy c'est le prénom du bassiste-chanteur de motorhead...ça craint grave...



Arrête, il a des moustaches terribles !

"SLOOOOOW DANCE ! SLOOOOOW DANCE !"

(oui, frangin, je sais que j'ai des goûts de chiotte)


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il a une moustache terrible...quel bel homme...


----------

